# Pastels and Watercolors (and a few other art media)



## snowbear

@terri and I have been intermittently posting some sketches made with ink and pastels.  I've recently reintroduced myself to watercolors and have been trying to work in pastel.  This thread is starting as a way for us to share some of these paintings, but everyone is welcome to post their own pastel and watercolor works.

Initially, we will probably keep to open subjects, though some challenges and themes may occasionally come into play.  The only real stipulation will be no nudes, as this is an open forum, so if you want to play, please keep it SFW.

If you have drawings you want to add that are NSFW (full or partial nudes), please post them in Sketches and Drawings, Sometimes NSFW). 


Enjoy.

Vermont Watercolor, 2019, 7" x 5", watercolor pencil,





Portland Head Light, 2019, 7" x 5", watercolor pencil,


----------



## Jeff15

I like these.........


----------



## snowbear

Thank you.  I should have something else posted this weekend.


----------



## terri

Wonderful, Charlie!   Going from those thin bold lines to the wash really adds texture and dimension.   I love the look of watercolor, and admire your control of it.  

We're off to a great start!   Thanks for getting ball rolling for us.   I'll have some stuff this weekend, too.


----------



## snowbear

Looking forward do it.  I actually have a piece of paper taped to the table and (somewhat) stretched.  Trying to decide on a subject. 

The pencils are easy - color, wash, repeat as needed, draw details.


----------



## Derrel

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## tirediron

Very nice!


----------



## snowbear

Thank you.  Anyone near Boulder, CO?


----------



## otherprof

snowbear said:


> @terri and I have been intermittently posting some sketches made with ink and pastels.  I've recently reintroduced myself to watercolors and have been trying to work in pastel.  This thread is starting as a way for us to share some of these paintings, but everyone is welcome to post their own pastel and watercolor works.
> 
> Initially, we will probably keep to open subjects, though some challenges and themes may occasionally come into play.  The only real stipulation will be no nudes, as this is an open forum, so if you want to play, please keep it SFW.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Vermont Watercolor, 2019, 7" x 5", watercolor pencil,
> View attachment 184966
> 
> Portland Head Light, 2019, 7" x 5", watercolor pencil,
> View attachment 184967


More, please.


----------



## snowbear

Practice - The Flatirons, 2020, 12" x 9"


----------



## snowbear

I found some (very cheap) oil pastels in one of the art chest drawers ... fast drawing of Zoe (12" x 9")


----------



## terri

The watercolor of the Flatirons is gorgeous!   Lovely palette, too I like those soft browns in the foreground.

Look at you, with the oil pastels!!       Fun sketch of Zoe, too.   What kind of paper is that?   It's always annoyed me that so-called "pastel paper" has so much texture that they're practically divets that take several layers of OP if you want a smooth look like a watercolor.   But I sure like that tone for the sketch.   What brand OP are those?


----------



## terri

Okay, here's one from me.   My husband and I like to watch a bunch of _Twilight Zone_ episodes over New Year's, when there's usually a marathon going on.   I got inspired by one of the images the program opening flashes at the viewer.    Couldn't help myself!   







"Dimension of Imagination" - _courtesy Rod Serling    _


----------



## snowbear

Nice, Terri; I like the clouds .


----------



## snowbear

Here's today's practice.  I was building up color and depth with multiple washes.  You can still see the pencil lines from the initial sketching.


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> Practice - The Flatirons, 2020, 12" x 9"
> 
> View attachment 185062


HEY!  You coloured outside the lines!!!!


----------



## terri

These are beautiful!    I'd say your buildup was very successful here, especially with the top daylily.    I love me some black-eyed Susans, too.   Love that subtle little wash of blue around it.    Very nice!


----------



## terri

Here's another fairly recent one.  






Just playin'.    I was originally thinking the woman would be blowing off flower petals, but realized cats would be so much better.


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> Here's another fairly recent one.
> 
> View attachment 185481
> 
> Just playin'.    I was originally thinking the woman would be blowing off flower petals, but realized cats would be so much better.


KITTEHS!!!



tirediron said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practice - The Flatirons, 2020, 12" x 9"
> 
> View attachment 185062
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  You coloured outside the lines!!!!
Click to expand...

That's always been a problem of mine. 



terri said:


> These are beautiful!    I'd say your buildup was very successful here, especially with the top daylily.    I love me some black-eyed Susans, too.   Love that subtle little wash of blue around it.    Very nice!


Thank you.  Those were at the entrance to our apartments.


----------



## terri

Oh, I also meant to comment that the pencil lines you mentioned don't bother me at all.  I think they give a subtle bit of outline, which I like.   There's only one I'm seeing on the Susans that's going a bit horizontally.   

I think flowers (and landscapes in general) are my favorite subjects in watercolor.


----------



## terri

This is one I did a couple months back.   I was in a sunset frame of mind, and felt like messing with oranges and blues.    Orange over blue is more approachable than yellow over blue (green sky!).      I used Mungyo Gallery and Neopastel oil pastels.    Ended up with a somewhat superimposed kind of look to it, I think.   But good sunset practice.







Here's one I did awhile back.   I had a ref photo for this one that didn't give any credits, so I feel compelled to mention this composition is _not_ an original from me.   Still, I enjoyed painting this and throwing all those white streaks on it.


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> The watercolor of the Flatirons is gorgeous!   Lovely palette, too I like those soft browns in the foreground.
> 
> Look at you, with the oil pastels!!       Fun sketch of Zoe, too.   What kind of paper is that?   It's always annoyed me that so-called "pastel paper" has so much texture that they're practically divets that take several layers of OP if you want a smooth look like a watercolor.   But I sure like that tone for the sketch.   What brand OP are those?


Sorry, I missed this one.
Thanks - the proportions are a bit off, but it is practice.  I used a sheet of Canson Mi-tientes pastel paper (98 lb/160 gm)- pretty much a tinted cold-pressed watercolor paper.  The pastels are Loew Cornell student quality.  I've had them in the drawer  for a while.

I LOVE the sunset - beautiful colors, and I like the way you did the sky in the Cityscape.  If you get a chance, check out morgueFile for reference photos - it's the "other site" I mention occasionally.

I'll post today's figure drawings in a separate thread because of the nsfw-ish-ness.


----------



## terri

Maybe I should add "NSFW" in the title of this thread, so we can post whatever we're working on without having to open new threads?   I'm good either way.    
Edit: feel free to change that if you'd like, Charlie!   

Thanks for the kind words!      I'm glad to check out any site for ref photos.   I'm always happiest when I have an actual idea for a painting, but sometimes a good ref photo gives me an offshoot idea.  

I've used the mi-teintes before.   It's a good paper for OP's, though the textured surface can be challenging if you're impatient.       I hope you keep playing with them!


----------



## waday

Is this just for watercolor and pastels? What about pen/ink drawings?


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Is this just for watercolor and pastels? What about pen/ink drawings?


Why not?  

Bring it!


----------



## snowbear

Sure.  I already have one for ink (mainly fountain pens) but we can just combine things here.

@terri i:  I started to add the NSFW in the title, but in the first post I said for others to keep it SFW, so I'd just keep them separate.   I placed a link to the other thread.


----------



## waday

It’s been a while for me. I’d like to get back into it, so I’m easing into it with some pen drawings.

My wife found this monthly challenge, where you do a topic a day. That’s a bit too much to start, so I’m doing what I can at my own pace. 

Here is the first one: dessert.


----------



## waday

Fox:


----------



## waday

Lion:


----------



## snowbear

I'm envious @waday, thank you for sharing these - looking forward to more.

I find that I don't have near enough time to draw, or photograph, every day.  I'm trying to get something every couple of weeks.

Here's some student work.  I had to do the same still life using multiple methods; all are india ink, 9"x12", 2007.

Ink wash on graphite drawing.


 

Ink wash with pen & ink overdrawn outline


 

Ink wash


 

Wet-on-wet pen & ink


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> I'm envious @waday, thank you for sharing these - looking forward to more.
> 
> I find that I don't have near enough time to draw, or photograph, every day. I'm trying to get something every couple of weeks.
> 
> Here's some student work. I had to do the same still life using multiple methods; all are india ink, 9"x12", 2007.


Thank you! I’m looking forward to posting more on here and seeing your and Terri’s posts. Any others that decide to post. 

I agree on the time! That’s why I like the daily challenge. I take my lunch break, and if I have to, I’ll have it spill over into after dinner. But I’m trying to keep it to no more than 30 minutes. 

I like the ink wash with pen outline!


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> I like the ink wash with pen outline!


That was my favorite, as well.


----------



## waday

Today’s lunch break, very fluffy bumblebee:


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the ink wash with pen outline!
> 
> 
> 
> That was my favorite, as well.
Click to expand...

Mine, too!


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Today’s lunch break, very fluffy bumblebee:


Wow!   Your bee is awesome!

So, pen...is that similar to drawing pencils, with different ones offering varying degrees of depth to achieve the tonal range in these sketches?  

Like Charlie's ink work, I am impressed by your ability to sketch things out without need of an eraser.   I always sketch in soft pastel or light graphite, anything that allows me to make corrections.  Like, lots of corrections.


----------



## Photo Lady

terri said:


> Here's another fairly recent one.
> 
> View attachment 185481
> 
> Just playin'.    I was originally thinking the woman would be blowing off flower petals, but realized cats would be so much better.


love this


----------



## terri

Thank you!


----------



## snowbear

After two different eye doctors dilating my pupils this afternoon, I'm in no mood to draw, so here's another student work.  This is one of my favorite assignments - an attempt at trompe-l'œil, where you (try to) add a realistic element that give's a 3-D feel.

The first is the concept - a previously drawn still life in charcoal, and the D40 painted in acrylic as the 3-D punch element.



 

The final came out pretty decent, I think, but time has taken it's toll on the unprotected charcoal.  I may attempt to restore the charcoal part.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Wow!   Your bee is awesome!
> 
> So, pen...is that similar to drawing pencils, with different ones offering varying degrees of depth to achieve the tonal range in these sketches?
> 
> Like Charlie's ink work, I am impressed by your ability to sketch things out without need of an eraser.   I always sketch in soft pastel or light graphite, anything that allows me to make corrections.  Like, lots of corrections.


Thank you, Terri! 

Regarding the pen, kinda.... they have different size tips. The pack I just bought has the following tips: 005, 01, 03, 05, and 08 (corresponding to .2, .25, .35, .45, and .5 mm). I also have a few pens that are a few years old (that I used on the cookie), and the largest I have of that I think is 1 mm. See the picture below--they should be in descending tip size order.

If I want a more defined line or border, I'll probably use the larger tips. But, I tend to use lines, and the quantity of them, to determine how I want it to look. So, for example, I used a single pen for the cookie. (I used a single pen because that's all I could find in the house, and it was like several years old. LOL) However, I did just recently buy a pack of new ones. The new ones are Prismacolor, but I'll be happy to move back to Sakura. Not sure why I tend to prefer the Sakura, but I do?

Thank you for your kind words about not needing an eraser. I actually find the ability to erase a hindrance, just like backspace key on the keyboard. If I have the ability to erase, I will never get anywhere until it's "perfect" in my eyes.  So, simple things can take hours or span multiple days. In some instances, I stopped drawing, because I got frustrated. Which is probably why I haven't picked up a pen/pencil/art media for some time...

However, not having an eraser tends to "free me", and I have to "just go with it". If I screw something up, sometimes I'm able to fix the problem, other times I can't. Sometimes I can live with the error; other times I rip the paper out, crumple it up, and curse the heavens.


----------



## waday

Snow (cone with skiers):


----------



## terri

Thanks for helping me understand this, about working with ink.  The size of the tip of the pen makes perfect sense.   I only understood drawing pencils when I bought a cheap set and played with the soft-to-hard quality of the graphite.

Your points about working without an eraser are spot on to me.  I do tend to take longer getting the "best" possible sketch I can, rather than jump in and sketch out an OP painting with just OP's.   Maybe that's something that will improve over time, dunno.  A sketch that used to take me most of a day has whittled down considerably. 

Love the cone!


----------



## snowbear

I recall pens like those used in drafting, where you are always working with different line weights (width).

Yes, love the cone.


----------



## waday

D.C. Cherry Blossoms (based on an image I took several years ago):


----------



## terri

This is wonderful!   I love it.   The composition does seem photography inspired.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> This is wonderful!   I love it.   The composition does seem photography inspired.


Thank you!


----------



## terri

Another oil pastel painting.   I was having a play with my seldom-used pearl/iridescent colors and thought they'd be fun on this butterfly.   Then I built a little garden scene around the butterfly, so it was kind of a backwards approach.   






Here's a close-up shot, to show the iridescence of the OP's on the butterfly, and the overall texture.   The lighting looks a little yellowy, oops.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Here's a close-up shot, to show the iridescence of the OP's on the butterfly, and the overall texture.


That’s so cool! Love this so much!


----------



## terri

Thank you!   This one was fun to do.


----------



## jcdeboever

egg tempera. 18 month, commission. maybe my last hand commission in this medium. I delivered it last week. I gave all my art supplies away to my youngest son some time ago, this was the last hanging over my head.


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> D.C. Cherry Blossoms (based on an image I took several years ago):



So beautiful. I would get my watercolors out for this one. What a treat!


----------



## snowbear

Awesome!.  Get your stuff back!


----------



## jcdeboever

snowbear said:


> Awesome!.  Get your stuff back!



Lol, Thank you. I am working with my son to find his style. He doesn't want my visual to copy skill. He wants a spirit to his hand skill.


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!.  Get your stuff back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Thank you. I am working with my son to find his style. He doesn't want my visual to copy skill. He wants a spirit to his hand skill.
Click to expand...

You can help them withn the basics, but ultimately, they have to develop their own style.


----------



## terri

Absolutely gorgeous, JC!   This is another medium I'm not likely to try, fear factor I suppose.      But you have the look nailed.   I agree with Charlie - get your stuff back, or get new stuff.       The detailing here is just exquisite - love the bits of rust.   Beautiful work!


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, JC!   This is another medium I'm not likely to try, fear factor I suppose.      But you have the look nailed.   I agree with Charlie - get your stuff back, or get new stuff.       The detailing here is just exquisite - love the bits of rust.   Beautiful work!



Time consuming medium but rather easy in my opinion. I just used small brushes and a lot of rubber cement for masking. I used a metalic silver base for this one. I had 3 base mediums for paintings. Yellow Ochre, Silver, and a blue gray. I sanded and erased a lot. Worked mostly on durable substrates. Small brushes. I made a painting, mostly good but somewhat crude, sanded, applied egg colored washes, sanded, repeat, etc. Small brushes. 20 + layers but probably half removed during process. Small brushes.


----------



## snowbear

More pastel practice.  I do not do portraits but couldn't resist trying this one.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## terri

Hmm, that video was a nightmare of music overplaying the narration and an "Oh sh*t" overdub coming in.    Not working for me!   

Anyway, your explanation above is thorough.   About what I'd heard, as far as a process that requires patience and a light touch.   It really looks gorgeous when done well, and yours is gorgeous.   I would imagine that the repetitive nature of the wash/sand/repeat process is enjoyable and calming.    I have used rubber cement for masking with hand coloring - works like a charm, and cheap!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> More pastel practice.  I do not do portraits but couldn't resist trying this one.
> 
> View attachment 188124


I like it!   Playful, colorful, and really catches a spirit of fun with the subject.  Love the bold lines over the wash of hair.       I've made some portraits recently, should post them.   Like you, they're not my thing - I only enjoy them when I let myself go for the fun spirit, like this one of yours.   

More, please!


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> Hmm, that video was a nightmare of music overplaying the narration and an "Oh sh*t" overdub coming in.    Not working for me!
> 
> Anyway, your explanation above is thorough.   About what I'd heard, as far as a process that requires patience and a light touch.   It really looks gorgeous when done well, and yours is gorgeous.   I would imagine that the repetitive nature of the wash/sand/repeat process is enjoyable and calming.    I have used rubber cement for masking with hand coloring - works like a charm, and cheap!



I don't hear anything other than the artist talking. Maybe you had a pop up playing in the background?


----------



## terri

jcdeboever said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that video was a nightmare of music overplaying the narration and an "Oh sh*t" overdub coming in.    Not working for me!
> 
> Anyway, your explanation above is thorough.   About what I'd heard, as far as a process that requires patience and a light touch.   It really looks gorgeous when done well, and yours is gorgeous.   I would imagine that the repetitive nature of the wash/sand/repeat process is enjoyable and calming.    I have used rubber cement for masking with hand coloring - works like a charm, and cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hear anything other than the artist talking. Maybe you had a pop up playing in the background?
Click to expand...

Could be.   It kinda freaked me out, like a bot attack or something.      I'll try it again with a different browser, could be as simple as that.


----------



## snowbear

So it's like glazing (oils) and the layering that gets done with watercolor, but a much faster drying time.

The portrait is of one of the nieces. The drawing does not do her justice, at all.


----------



## terri

She's lovely!   I think your portrait captured her smile and that direct look just fine.


----------



## snowbear

She is; she's probably my favorite of the four.


----------



## waday

jcdeboever said:


> egg tempera. 18 month, commission. maybe my last hand commission in this medium. I delivered it last week. I gave all my art supplies away to my youngest son some time ago, this was the last hanging over my head.
> 
> View attachment 188121


Holy crap! Post more!



jcdeboever said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> D.C. Cherry Blossoms (based on an image I took several years ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful. I would get my watercolors out for this one. What a treat!
Click to expand...

Thank you! I debated it, but I’m worried I’ll screw it up lol


----------



## terri

waday said:


> I debated it, but I’m worried I’ll screw it up lol


Well, I doubt that, but I understand the reluctance not to tamper with a perfectly wonderful ink sketch.   

You could try another one, sans ink.   

Q: do watercolors even go well over ink?   Would they not smear it?


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> egg tempera. 18 month, commission. maybe my last hand commission in this medium. I delivered it last week. I gave all my art supplies away to my youngest son some time ago, this was the last hanging over my head.
> 
> View attachment 188121
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap! Post more!
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> D.C. Cherry Blossoms (based on an image I took several years ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So beautiful. I would get my watercolors out for this one. What a treat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I debated it, but I’m worried I’ll screw it up lol
Click to expand...


I am pretty much done for the most part, in my mind anyway. Many years in the game. I was poor in marketing and pride got in the way at times. Pride is not a good thing.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I debated it, but I’m worried I’ll screw it up lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I doubt that, but I understand the reluctance not to tamper with a perfectly wonderful ink sketch.
> 
> You could try another one, sans ink.
> 
> Q: do watercolors even go well over ink?   Would they not smear it?
Click to expand...

Maybe I will try another one... my initial thoughts are that because this ink is waterproof, as long as it dried, it’d be ok. The other way to do it would be to do the watercolor first and then ink over it.


----------



## snowbear

India ink is waterproof; probably any printing and lithograph inks, if they are oil based.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I debated it, but I’m worried I’ll screw it up lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I doubt that, but I understand the reluctance not to tamper with a perfectly wonderful ink sketch.
> 
> You could try another one, sans ink.
> 
> Q: do watercolors even go well over ink?   Would they not smear it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I will try another one... my initial thoughts are that because this ink is waterproof, as long as it dried, it’d be ok. The other way to do it would be to do the watercolor first and then ink over it.
Click to expand...

Okay, that makes sense.       Ink is a mystery to me, but as with any medium, it's all about the approach and how you build a painting.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> it's all about the approach and how you build a painting.


Absolutely! I remember reading the DaVinci biography (ok ok, I only got like halfway through it) and being astounded at how he went about painting and learning. I need to revisit that biography at some point.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> I remember reading the DaVinci biography


This one, by any chance??     






A Christmas gift from the hubby.    I'm classifying it as as one of those "occasional" reads, since it's a somewhat dry, scholarly book.   The author has done a lot of research and there's a surprising amount of stuff out there on da Vinci - including what you talked about up there.   I'm not halfway through yet, by any means. Sounds like there's more fun stuff ahead for me.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading the DaVinci biography
> 
> 
> 
> This one, by any chance??
> 
> View attachment 188285
> 
> A Christmas gift from the hubby.    I'm classifying it as as one of those "occasional" reads, since it's a somewhat dry, scholarly book.   The author has done a lot of research and there's a surprising amount of stuff out there on da Vinci - including what you talked about up there.   I'm not halfway through yet, by any means. Sounds like there's more fun stuff ahead for me.
Click to expand...

That’s the one! Lol I had the audiobook version on loan from the library, and then it was due back. I had to decide between that or starting another. I needed a break, haha, so I started another. It’s incredibly detailed and a really awesome read. Just a bit dry at times.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice sketch Wade. I've used Micron? pens that look similar, in colors (can't think offhand who makes those) to make quilt labels. I can draw/pencil sketch but really don't, I'm more into fabric/needle work, quilting/applique and embroidery, etc.

I think we all might be staying in and staying home and have time to spend on artwork, crafts, etc. for awhile. Should be no problem with this creative group!


----------



## waday

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm more into fabric/needle work, quilting/applique and embroidery, etc.


Thanks! My wife is into knitting and cross-stitching, and she’s recently started getting into fabric/quilting. She took a class on how to use her sewing machine recently.


----------



## terri

A fairly recent oil pastel painting.   Practicing with waves and ocean, and felt like trying a figure.   I don't do a lot of people, and this was the best I could do.   




 



I used Mungyo and Neopastel oil pastels.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> A fairly recent oil pastel painting.   Practicing with waves and ocean, and felt like trying a figure.   I don't do a lot of people, and this was the best I could do.
> 
> View attachment 188844
> 
> 
> 
> I used Mungyo and Neopastel oil pastels.


Gorgeous!


----------



## snowbear

Beautiful, Terri.


----------



## Jeff G

Been meaning to read this topic sooner but kept forgetting.  Glad I finally got around to reading it, some good stuff. I miss art. Been a long time since I've done more than doodle, I would like to have more time to play around a little.


----------



## terri

Thank you both!      I made a bunch of changes as I went along with this one, not one of my more decisive efforts.   Still have a lot to learn!


----------



## terri

Jeff G said:


> Been meaning to read this topic sooner but kept forgetting.  Glad I finally got around to reading it, some good stuff. I miss art. Been a long time since I've done more than doodle, I would like to have more time to play around a little.


It's not a bad way to occupy our minds during this time.    I'm finding that I'd just as soon stay inside like we're being asked to, and paint, rather than try to get out and shoot.  

If you miss art, this might be a good time to get back to it!


----------



## terri

Here's another beach scene.  I had a photo ref for this one that the photographer shared for us struggling artists.    This was apparently shot in the Pacific NW on a very, very overcast and misty day. 






I was very insecure about trying this one, so I sketched it out first using hard pastels - in this instance, Prismacolor Nupastels.  I have a limited set, but it was helpful enough to get me going.  

Here's that Nupastel sketch, which also served as an underpainting, I guess.  I sprayed over the chalk with Krylon workable fixative, a couple of passes, then went to work with actual oil pastels to get the final painting above.  





Man, I think chalk is messy, but I made it worse by trying a different paper.   I used Pastelmat, by Clairefontaine.  It is a lightly sanded paper, great texture for oil pastels.   It was stupid of me to decide to use CHALK first with this paper.   No worries, it only took half a box of wipes to clean up.


----------



## jcdeboever

Graphite


----------



## jcdeboever

watercolor sketch for oil painting, on site. Cleaning up server... stumbles across this. I have the oil final somewhere but tagging wasn't a thing back in the day.


----------



## jcdeboever

Graphite and tempra wash


----------



## terri

Your graphites look more like  daguerreotypes!   Beautiful stuff, I love them.


----------



## terri

I was inspired to do this one because of my former car.   I drove my Beetle for 6 years - turbocharged, speedy little thing.       The fit & finish was starting to show too much wear, IMO, for only having 78K miles on it.   The engine was fabulous and I loved being able to park in small-ish areas.   Great little car!





I used my photo oil pencils for the line details for the rear bumpers, trunk, etc.   They worked great over the oil pastels.   My new favorite color is cobalt blue, btw.         Mungyo Gallery Soft op's, with a few Senneliers, on Arches oil paper.


----------



## waday

It’s been a long time; I feel quite rusty. I wouldn’t call this a cracking job. 




Eggshells by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## terri

I love it!  The shapes of the cracked edges are great! 

I like the cross hatch shading, too.  That's a cool technique that seems like it would be time consuming, but the effect is always so good.  

Keep 'em coming! 

@snowbear, get away from all those computer screens and give us some watercolors!   

Please, I mean.


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> I love it!  The shapes of the cracked edges are great!
> 
> I like the cross hatch shading, too.  That's a cool technique that seems like it would be time consuming, but the effect is always so good.
> 
> Keep 'em coming!
> 
> @snowbear, get away from all those computer screens and give us some watercolors!
> 
> Please, I mean.


I'll get something put together in the next couple of days.  I have an older drawing + acrylic that needs to be revisited.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> I love it! The shapes of the cracked edges are great!
> 
> I like the cross hatch shading, too. That's a cool technique that seems like it would be time consuming, but the effect is always so good.
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


Thank you! My shading is quite haphazard. I actually need to take more time to do it more carefully and plan it out better!


----------



## limr

I am nowhere near the level of y'all and have a long way to go (so feel free to school me!  ), but I've been starting to learn how to use gouache paints and did a few tutorials. I'm working on learning how to use it more diluted like watercolors, and also how it behaves when it's thicker and behaves more like acrylics.

Focusing more on the layering, texture, and color/shading than on the actual composition or too many details, and there are things that I like and hate about both of these early attempts:

Thicker paints on canvas:




 

Thinner paint on watercolor paper:


----------



## snowbear

Welcome to the club, Leonore, and a fine job.  I've never use gouache but that's why I lean to acrylics: versatility in techniques and easier to clean up than oils.

Wade - I thinks it's fine; keep them coming.


----------



## terri

Look at you go, Leo!   For your first couple of attempts, I think these are both very good.   I love the palette on the first one.   Thicker=texture, which I am very fond of, so it's hard to go wrong there with me.       They are both very pretty. 

I have some gouache paints around here somewhere, and used them sparingly for some art project years ago.   I liked their texture, but that's all I can recall.   All I know about acrylics is that, aside from cleaning up easier because they are water-based, they dry a lot quicker, which can be a plus or a minus, depending on your desire to re-work anything.  

Keep up the good work, can't wait to see more!  

This is a fun thread, because everyone is working with different mediums and approaches.


----------



## waday

Red peppers by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

@terri, there are media that will increase the working/drying time of acrylic.  Another thing to consider, for those wanting to try them, is that there are both thin and heavy body paints.  I believe most of the student quality are thin body, so you'd have to add one of the thickener media (like cornstarch in the gravy world) to get that thick texture that allows stippling.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> Look at you go, Leo!   For your first couple of attempts, I think these are both very good.   I love the palette on the first one.   Thicker=texture, which I am very fond of, so it's hard to go wrong there with me.       They are both very pretty.
> 
> I have some gouache paints around here somewhere, and used them sparingly for some art project years ago.   I liked their texture, but that's all I can recall.   All I know about acrylics is that, aside from cleaning up easier because they are water-based, they dry a lot quicker, which can be a plus or a minus, depending on your desire to re-work anything.
> 
> Keep up the good work, can't wait to see more!
> 
> This is a fun thread, because everyone is working with different mediums and approaches.



The first time I ever had a mind to play with paints was over 20 years ago (holy crap!) in Istanbul. I knew nothing (still don't know that much!) and got the paints that seemed less intimidating to me, and that is how I discovered gouache.  Oil or watercolors were for real painters, and they made me feel like I would have to take things more seriously than I was feeling at the moment. I did not have ambitious artistic goals - I was simply restless and wanted to play with shapes and textures, and see if I could make recognizable images that captured something I was feeling or seeing. I did everything out on my balcony - lots of hot afternoons with bad Turkish vodka and my K1000 and rudimentary art supplies. I kept a few things I did from those days. Here's one I did of the view from my balcony, where I could see the top of the Bosphorus Bridge, on a night when the moon loomed large in the sky and even larger in my imagination.






And a self portrait in my the medium I was, and still am, more comfortable in  You can see the bridge in the background.


----------



## snowbear

It's a good start.


----------



## terri

That painting of the bridge is AWESOME.   I love the loose style.   Makes me think of Marc Chagall. 

When I started playing with oil pastels, I copied a lot of so-called masters.   I thought then and still do think it's a great way to get familiar with a medium, as well as decide what kind of paintings are more likely to come out of you.  

The Turkish vodka probably helped, too!   I am also more comfortable behind a camera than in front of my little desktop easel.   But it doesn't matter.   What matters is just pushing past the hand-wringing and making the marks, even when I knew it was junk at the time.   I pick up odd little self-helps and insights with everything I paint.   My initial painting notes make me laugh now - detailed and very stream of consciousness.   Lately, I just jot down if I do anything outside the norm; new paper, different brand of OP.  

Like a lot of your photography, this self portrait is very dream-like.   Beautiful.


----------



## terri

@waday:  Wade, your peppers are so good!!   Did you set them up in front of you as a still life?  

MOAR!!!!!!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> @terri, there are media that will increase the working/drying time of acrylic.  Another thing to consider, for those wanting to try them, is that there are both thin and heavy body paints.  I believe most of the student quality are thin body, so you'd have to add one of the thickener media (like cornstarch in the gravy world) to get that thick texture that allows stippling.


That sounds familiar.   There was something called a "drier" in photo oils, a tiny little tube of some very stiff medium.  I never used that.  To get the oils to flow more, it was easy to just juice your B&W print with "prepared medium," a type of prepping solution.  That, I used for every print I ever colored.  I preferred a longer drying time, for blending.   Same concept, I'm guessing.


----------



## terri

Okay, all my prattle about copying the masters made me want to go through my files and look for something.   Here, I copied  "Madame Monet and son Claude," aka "Woman with a Parasol."  

This is hands-down the most challenging one I ever did.   But I wanted to learn about deepening colors for shadows, like that grass, and who better to copy for tricks of light than Claude Monet?   She's really back-lit, too.   Plus, the sky was really cool.    And I liked the idea of no facial details.   






I took a couple of work-in-progress pics.   Just looking at them makes me tired; this was labor-intensive for me.   Looks like I scribbled in the blue and used turpenoid and a brush to spread it.   Likely did the same thing with the green block, too, but I don't see a pic of it.


----------



## snowbear

A beauty, terri.  And I also think Leo's is damn good.

OK, I just did one.  When I was in the last art class, I had to draw a single object 96 times; an exercise in creative thinking, imagination, and perspective (seeing things differently).  I had a small ceramic bear I glazed, one of a pair.  Unfortunately that one broke, but the sibling is here.

In Quarantine, watercolor, 5.5" x 8.5"


----------



## snowbear

My model.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> @waday:  Wade, your peppers are so good!!   Did you set them up in front of you as a still life?
> 
> MOAR!!!!!!


Thank you! Sometimes I use things in front of me, sometimes not. This time, we didn’t have any red peppers, so I had to do an image search.

This was a still life... they laid like that for a long time. My mother’s cats.




Cats by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Okay, all my prattle about copying the masters made me want to go through my files and look for something.   Here, I copied  "Madame Monet and son Claude," aka "Woman with a Parasol."
> 
> This is hands-down the most challenging one I ever did.   But I wanted to learn about deepening colors for shadows, like that grass, and who better to copy for tricks of light than Claude Monet?   She's really back-lit, too.   Plus, the sky was really cool.    And I liked the idea of no facial details.
> 
> View attachment 191126
> 
> 
> I took a couple of work-in-progress pics.   Just looking at them makes me tired; this was labor-intensive for me.   Looks like I scribbled in the blue and used turpenoid and a brush to spread it.   Likely did the same thing with the green block, too, but I don't see a pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 191127
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191128


Gorgeous!! I love the progress/process pics. And the floating head in that last one.. haha

I’m excited, because I should be receiving a delivery of pastels and charcoal pencils today. I will join all of you soon (hopefully).


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> My model.
> 
> View attachment 191136


Your model looks very patient


----------



## waday

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you go, Leo!   For your first couple of attempts, I think these are both very good.   I love the palette on the first one.   Thicker=texture, which I am very fond of, so it's hard to go wrong there with me.       They are both very pretty.
> 
> I have some gouache paints around here somewhere, and used them sparingly for some art project years ago.   I liked their texture, but that's all I can recall.   All I know about acrylics is that, aside from cleaning up easier because they are water-based, they dry a lot quicker, which can be a plus or a minus, depending on your desire to re-work anything.
> 
> Keep up the good work, can't wait to see more!
> 
> This is a fun thread, because everyone is working with different mediums and approaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I ever had a mind to play with paints was over 20 years ago (holy crap!) in Istanbul. I knew nothing (still don't know that much!) and got the paints that seemed less intimidating to me, and that is how I discovered gouache.  Oil or watercolors were for real painters, and they made me feel like I would have to take things more seriously than I was feeling at the moment. I did not have ambitious artistic goals - I was simply restless and wanted to play with shapes and textures, and see if I could make recognizable images that captured something I was feeling or seeing. I did everything out on my balcony - lots of hot afternoons with bad Turkish vodka and my K1000 and rudimentary art supplies. I kept a few things I did from those days. Here's one I did of the view from my balcony, where I could see the top of the Bosphorus Bridge, on a night when the moon loomed large in the sky and even larger in my imagination.
> 
> View attachment 191124
> 
> 
> And a self portrait in my the medium I was, and still am, more comfortable in  You can see the bridge in the background.
Click to expand...

Love both!

That self-portrait, though!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> My model.
> 
> View attachment 191136


So, you're basically saying that you _made_ your own model before you painted it?


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the progress/process pics. And the floating head in that last one.. haha
> 
> I’m excited, because I should be receiving a delivery of pastels and charcoal pencils today. I will join all of you soon (hopefully).


Yeah, the floating head looks funny!   I had to think about where to place that figure because I knew a bunch of grass was eventually going to come about halfway up...wanted to be sure the placement was good.   I took the shot when I saw how weird it looked by itself.   

Excited for your purchases!       Charcoal is another medium I think looks beautiful that I likely won't ever try.


----------



## waday

I got the goods, and wasn’t able to give it a go until bedtime for daughter.

@terri, I’m going to post a couple of progress shots like you.

This is of one of my favorite sharks, the basking shark. Worked off a picture from a web search.

Step 1, general idea in charcoal



Shark 1 by Wade, on Flickr

Step 2, outline in ink



Shark 2 by Wade, on Flickr

Step 3, blend/soften first layer, add second layer, add white highlights, blend/soften again



Shark 3 by Wade, on Flickr

Step 4, final product... add another layer to provide additional depth, blend/soften some areas but not all to give some texture, sign. Then go back and fix and add more things because it’ll never actually be finished.



Shark 4 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Cool! ! !    He looks great!   

I love seeing work-in-progress (wip) pics.  It's interesting to see how others build up their works.   I have an annoying habit of forgetting to take them when I get going, but I always appreciate them later.

@waday: how would you rate charcoal as far as ease of removing lines?   I'm a terrible sketch/drawer, and am always trying to remove bad lines as I go.   Trying to get away from simple graphite, which erases easily but I'd prefer to just rub or gently scuff something off.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Okay, all my prattle about copying the masters made me want to go through my files and look for something.   Here, I copied  "Madame Monet and son Claude," aka "Woman with a Parasol."
> 
> This is hands-down the most challenging one I ever did.   But I wanted to learn about deepening colors for shadows, like that grass, and who better to copy for tricks of light than Claude Monet?   She's really back-lit, too.   Plus, the sky was really cool.    And I liked the idea of no facial details.
> 
> View attachment 191126
> 
> 
> I took a couple of work-in-progress pics.   Just looking at them makes me tired; this was labor-intensive for me.   Looks like I scribbled in the blue and used turpenoid and a brush to spread it.   Likely did the same thing with the green block, too, but I don't see a pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 191127
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191128



Awesome work!


----------



## snowbear

@terri - more like picked out the model's wardrobe.  I did not _make_ the bear, only painted/glazed it.  We went to one of those paint-it shops where you buy the ceramic pieces, pick your colors, then paint them.  The shop fires everything, then you collect the finished pieces in about a week.

@waday - nice.  I've done a couple of progression series with my pen & ink challenges in this thread; the first is on page 10.

@SquarePeg - You're here, might as well share yours.

In going back over the other sketch thread, the idea of challenges came up. There are only four of us, but I'like to try it and see where it goes.
Themed Art Challenge


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, all my prattle about copying the masters made me want to go through my files and look for something.   Here, I copied  "Madame Monet and son Claude," aka "Woman with a Parasol."
> 
> This is hands-down the most challenging one I ever did.   But I wanted to learn about deepening colors for shadows, like that grass, and who better to copy for tricks of light than Claude Monet?   She's really back-lit, too.   Plus, the sky was really cool.    And I liked the idea of no facial details.
> 
> View attachment 191126
> 
> 
> I took a couple of work-in-progress pics.   Just looking at them makes me tired; this was labor-intensive for me.   Looks like I scribbled in the blue and used turpenoid and a brush to spread it.   Likely did the same thing with the green block, too, but I don't see a pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 191127
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## SquarePeg

I do not have any drawing or painting skills to speak of.  I start a lot of things and get discouraged by my lack of talent and then put them away for a few months only to start something new and fail again.  I have wanted to take some lessons for a while but have not found the right time or situation yet.  Princess has all the talent.  I think I posted some of her work at one point.  We’re very disappointed that we’ll be missing out on the school art show this year - she always has sone pieces in it.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I do not have any drawing or painting skills to speak of.  I start a lot of things and get discouraged by my lack of talent and then put them away for a few months only to start something new and fail again.  I have wanted to take some lessons for a while but have not found the right time or situation yet.  Princess has all the talent.  I think I posted some of her work at one point.  We’re very disappointed that we’ll be missing out on the school art show this year - she always has sone pieces in it.


I can only point out that she got her talent _somewhere_.  Just from knowing your good eye for composition and color in photography, I'm gonna guess it's from you.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> I do not have any drawing or painting skills to speak of.  I start a lot of things and get discouraged by my lack of talent and then put them away for a few months only to start something new and fail again.  I have wanted to take some lessons for a while but have not found the right time or situation yet.  Princess has all the talent.  I think I posted some of her work at one point.  We’re very disappointed that we’ll be missing out on the school art show this year - she always has some pieces in it.



Yeah, yeah, I hear ya. And I've seen Princess' work (you posted some a while back), and she is good.

Try this: take a pen or pencil, grab a piece of paper of some kind: notebook, paper bag, even a junk mail envelope (don't use toilet paper - it's too soft and too hard to get right now), and draw a corner of the room your in - where two walls meet the ceiling.  It's only three lines, and they don't need to be straight or perfect angles.

Notice how the shadow of each of the surfaces is a little different value (light/dark) than the others? Decide which one (or just pick one of the three) is in lightest.  Now slightly shade the other two.  If you're using a pen, draw some diagonal lines.  You don't need to "color" the entire area, just where the surfaces meet.

Now pick which of those two looks the darkest.  Shade, or draw diagonal lines the opposite direction, on that one.
You just made a drawing representing a three dimensional scene.


----------



## SquarePeg

Here is the latest.  Probably one of my better efforts.    The right ear needs work, too thick I think.    Not sure why my iPhone uploads are sideways.


----------



## terri

Good work!       I'm happy you posted!

This is not an easy subject.  Charlie was just trying to get you to make lines and think about shading and diagonals.   You're already getting into depth and perspectives!

You're already better than you think you are.      Just keep at it.   Since you obviously don't mind challenging yourself, just be patient like you were when learning photography.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Good work!       I'm happy you posted!
> 
> This is not an easy subject.  Charlie was just trying to get you to make lines and think about shading and diagonals.   You're already getting into depth and perspectives!
> 
> You're already better than you think you are.      Just keep at it.   Since you obviously don't mind challenging yourself, just be patient like you were when learning photography.



Thanks for the encouragement.  I appreciate it.   I’d much prefer to paint some colorful flower or garden scenes.  Impressionism is more what I like but that is something I have no idea how to do.  I may try what you’ve done on a simpler scale and attempt to copy some of my favorites.


----------



## snowbear

Fantastic, Sharon.  Please, keep them coming, and forget about the corner.
Try dabbing the paint on the paper/canvas.  Maybe try using something like a small piece of sponge instead of a paintbrush.  Pick photos out of magazines or books to copy, as well.  My "other" site is a royalty-free reference photo site, so look around there if you don't have any of your own.

Most beginner's art classes I'm familiar with begin with black & white, usually charcoal on newsprint.  For one, it's relatively cheap, and you don't have to worry about color theory while you concentrate on perspective, value, and composition.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> Fantastic, Sharon.  Please, keep them coming, and forget about the corner.
> Try dabbing the paint on the paper/canvas.  Maybe try using something like a small piece of sponge instead of a paintbrush.  Pick photos out of magazines or books to copy, as well.  My "other" site is a royalty-free reference photo site, so look around there if you don't have any of your own.
> 
> Most beginner's art classes I'm familiar with begin with black & white, usually charcoal on newsprint.  For one, it's relatively cheap, and you don't have to worry about color theory while you concentrate on perspective, value, and composition.



Thanks.  I think that’s part of my problem. I want to skip ahead to using color!  I want to paint fields of flowers and beaches at dawn and mountains and meadows but I don’t want to spend any time learning lol!  I don’t have the patience that I used to.   I ordered a set of watercolor pencils today and will try to follow a few tutorials that I found online.  We’ll see how I do.


----------



## terri

Tutorials are a great idea.   Free online, and you can stop and re-start as many times as you need.   For just getting started, getting some sketches completed, and getting used to a new process, they're hard to beat.

Once you have gained some confidence in handling the media, I agree with copying paintings that you like.  You're only going to love them more!  

You mentioned wanting to draw landscapes, fields of flowers, etc.  Keep in mind that lots of details can be challenging at first.   Simple compositions or subjects can serve you well in the beginning.


----------



## snowbear

The pencils are a pretty cool way to go - I just lay down color, then brush on water to get the washes.  After dries, I will sometimes go back and put in like details and hit those with a smaller brush.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Cool! ! !    He looks great!
> 
> I love seeing work-in-progress (wip) pics.  It's interesting to see how others build up their works.   I have an annoying habit of forgetting to take them when I get going, but I always appreciate them later.
> 
> @waday: how would you rate charcoal as far as ease of removing lines?   I'm a terrible sketch/drawer, and am always trying to remove bad lines as I go.   Trying to get away from simple graphite, which erases easily but I'd prefer to just rub or gently scuff something off.


I agree, I never take WIP photos, but you’ve inspired me. 

As for erasing, it depends on a number of factors, or at least that’s what I’ve noticed. It will depend on the paper used, the shade, the pressure, and the eraser. If you’re starting a sketch that you know you’ll want to erase, I’d start with a light shade (or even white depending on paper color) with very light pressure. And even then, I’d be cognizant that you might not be able to fully erase the charcoal and you also risk spreading the charcoal even more if not done carefully.

I used my regular notebook to show a couple different options (all using a medium shade). And a regular #2 pencil eraser. Ideally I’d probably use a kneading eraser, but silly me, I didn’t order one. Erasing can also help show highlights, which is pretty neat.




Erase by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Found some tutorials and am learning how to do some impressionist flowers. I'm using gouache paints as watercolors and experimenting to see how different things look while I'm working with the wet paint and after they dry. This is my "what does this paint do in the watery-est state?" phase of learning. I've already gotten an idea of what they do when they are a bit thicker.

I know I still have a long way to go, but the attempts are getting better so I thought I'd screw up the guts to post  The flowers are better than the stems - these particular stems are part of my attempt to learn color mixing. I also started playing with layering and shading to create texture in the tree trunk on the right. The "leaves" are a crude start at figuring out proportion and it sucks so I covered most of it with the other flower


----------



## SquarePeg

@limr  nice!  I like the poppy and think you did a great job with the shading on the trunk.  

I too was watching a few tutorials on watercolor flowers tonight and am itching to give some of the different techniques a try.  I may have to borrow some of Princess’s supplies tomorrow night!


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> @limr  nice!  I like the poppy and think you did a great job with the shading on the trunk.
> 
> I too was watching a few tutorials on watercolor flowers tonight and am itching to give some of the different techniques a try.  I may have to borrow some of Princess’s supplies tomorrow night!



It's funny - the poppy looked terrible while it was still wet, and then looked much better after it was dried. The lilac was the opposite - much better wet and not as good as it dried. I feel kind of like the lilac is not done - that the first part is doing the watery base and after it dries, do more detail work with thicker paint. I just don't have any idea what to do or how to do it yet. This is what I am trying to learn about how these paints work. I painted that poppy 10-15 times so far and plan on doing the same until I can be consistent. Then I'll move onto the other shapes that were in the tutorial.

I did remember that I have actual watercolors, so I think I'm going to try the same poppies to see how differently the paint behaves. We can have watercolor painting parties on Zoom!


----------



## SquarePeg

Count me in.  Paint night!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> It's funny - the poppy looked terrible while it was still wet, and then looked much better after it was dried. The lilac was the opposite - much better wet and not as good as it dried. I feel kind of like the lilac is not done - that the first part is doing the watery base and after it dries, do more detail work with thicker paint. I just don't have any idea what to do or how to do it yet. This is what I am trying to learn about how these paints work. I painted that poppy 10-15 times so far and plan on doing the same until I can be consistent. Then I'll move onto the other shapes that were in the tutorial.
> 
> I did remember that I have actual watercolors, so I think I'm going to try the same poppies to see how differently the paint behaves. We can have watercolor painting parties on Zoom!


Transparency will differ in watercolor, as well; between brands, quality (student vs. pro), and even by color.
I've been using a set of Crayola "kid's" watercolors for the practice and quick sketch stuff.  Zoom party!  Sounds like a winner.


----------



## waday

I’m in for a Zoom party..

@limr, love the flowers


----------



## terri

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! ! !    He looks great!
> 
> I love seeing work-in-progress (wip) pics.  It's interesting to see how others build up their works.   I have an annoying habit of forgetting to take them when I get going, but I always appreciate them later.
> 
> @waday: how would you rate charcoal as far as ease of removing lines?   I'm a terrible sketch/drawer, and am always trying to remove bad lines as I go.   Trying to get away from simple graphite, which erases easily but I'd prefer to just rub or gently scuff something off.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I never take WIP photos, but you’ve inspired me.
> 
> As for erasing, it depends on a number of factors, or at least that’s what I’ve noticed. It will depend on the paper used, the shade, the pressure, and the eraser. If you’re starting a sketch that you know you’ll want to erase, I’d start with a light shade (or even white depending on paper color) with very light pressure. And even then, I’d be cognizant that you might not be able to fully erase the charcoal and you also risk spreading the charcoal even more if not done carefully.
> 
> I used my regular notebook to show a couple different options (all using a medium shade). And a regular #2 pencil eraser. Ideally I’d probably use a kneading eraser, but silly me, I didn’t order one. Erasing can also help show highlights, which is pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erase by Wade, on Flickr
Click to expand...

Thanks a ton for this info.   This is a great visual!   I see by the erase lines that smudging can be a concern.   My soft pastel pencils do the same.   hmm.   

I should just try to get better with my sketching, period.   In the meantime, plain old graphite might just be something I go back to.   I have a set of drawing pencils, and can use a "hard" one with light pressure to get the lightest touch, I think.   I'll have to play around.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Found some tutorials and am learning how to do some impressionist flowers. I'm using gouache paints as watercolors and experimenting to see how different things look while I'm working with the wet paint and after they dry. This is my "what does this paint do in the watery-est state?" phase of learning. I've already gotten an idea of what they do when they are a bit thicker.
> 
> I know I still have a long way to go, but the attempts are getting better so I thought I'd screw up the guts to post  The flowers are better than the stems - these particular stems are part of my attempt to learn color mixing. I also started playing with layering and shading to create texture in the tree trunk on the right. The "leaves" are a crude start at figuring out proportion and it sucks so I covered most of it with the other flower
> 
> View attachment 191317


The flowers look delicate and lovely!   I think they both dried down beautifully.   Everything you're describing is why I'm intimidated by watercolors.      

Here's an older sketch in oil pastels, learning leaves:






I'm not wild about the flower itself but liked how the leaves turned out.   That's a dark green along the bottom edges, and in the inside for veins, and two lighter greens along the tops and in the inside.   I've learned to use at least 3 different shades, even a dark yellow.   It all blends pretty well. 

I still suck at flowers, though.      They just never look good.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! ! !    He looks great!
> 
> I love seeing work-in-progress (wip) pics.  It's interesting to see how others build up their works.   I have an annoying habit of forgetting to take them when I get going, but I always appreciate them later.
> 
> @waday: how would you rate charcoal as far as ease of removing lines?   I'm a terrible sketch/drawer, and am always trying to remove bad lines as I go.   Trying to get away from simple graphite, which erases easily but I'd prefer to just rub or gently scuff something off.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I never take WIP photos, but you’ve inspired me.
> 
> As for erasing, it depends on a number of factors, or at least that’s what I’ve noticed. It will depend on the paper used, the shade, the pressure, and the eraser. If you’re starting a sketch that you know you’ll want to erase, I’d start with a light shade (or even white depending on paper color) with very light pressure. And even then, I’d be cognizant that you might not be able to fully erase the charcoal and you also risk spreading the charcoal even more if not done carefully.
> 
> I used my regular notebook to show a couple different options (all using a medium shade). And a regular #2 pencil eraser. Ideally I’d probably use a kneading eraser, but silly me, I didn’t order one. Erasing can also help show highlights, which is pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erase by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a ton for this info.   This is a great visual!   I see by the erase lines that smudging can be a concern.   My soft pastel pencils do the same.   hmm.
> 
> I should just try to get better with my sketching, period.   In the meantime, plain old graphite might just be something I go back to.   I have a set of drawing pencils, and can use a "hard" one with light pressure to get the lightest touch, I think.   I'll have to play around.
Click to expand...

Smudging is a major concern, because the lightest touch can ruin the effect of the texture. That goes for erasing or accidentally touching it. And even storing it. I’m going to experiment with a fixative on my shark to see how well it works.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found some tutorials and am learning how to do some impressionist flowers. I'm using gouache paints as watercolors and experimenting to see how different things look while I'm working with the wet paint and after they dry. This is my "what does this paint do in the watery-est state?" phase of learning. I've already gotten an idea of what they do when they are a bit thicker.
> 
> I know I still have a long way to go, but the attempts are getting better so I thought I'd screw up the guts to post  The flowers are better than the stems - these particular stems are part of my attempt to learn color mixing. I also started playing with layering and shading to create texture in the tree trunk on the right. The "leaves" are a crude start at figuring out proportion and it sucks so I covered most of it with the other flower
> 
> View attachment 191317
> 
> 
> 
> The flowers look delicate and lovely!   I think they both dried down beautifully.   Everything you're describing is why I'm intimidated by watercolors.
> 
> Here's an older sketch in oil pastels, learning leaves:
> 
> View attachment 191345
> 
> 
> I'm not wild about the flower itself but liked how the leaves turned out.   That's a dark green along the bottom edges, and in the inside for veins, and two lighter greens along the tops and in the inside.   I've learned to use at least 3 different shades, even a dark yellow.   It all blends pretty well.
> 
> I still suck at flowers, though.      They just never look good.
Click to expand...


I confiscated Princess’s colored pencils today and watched a tutorial on creating violets with watercolors and ink at lunch and tried to mimic it with pencils.  It’s quite amateurish but was a good learning experience.   If the stores were open I would have picked up a few things by now instead I am waiting on my Amazon delivery, itching to try some of the pretty techniques I’ve seen on YouTube.   I never realized how spoiled ive become with instant access to stores that have anything you could possibly want (as long as you can afford it!) or the amazing 2 day shipping of Amazon Prime and most retail stores before the pandemic. 

Here’s my violets.  Critique and suggestions for improvement are always welcome! 

Again sideways and not sure why!  Only happens on TPF.


----------



## terri

I think you did very well, especially considering you were following a tutorial for other media. 

What would happen if you added a highlight to the greens, I wonder?   I like to think of them as my sunshine colors.   See if the set from Princess has a yellow-green.  You could run a line along a side of each stem, thinking about where the light source is coming from.  (Unlike photography, light in drawing is artist's choice.)   Apply the same in areas around, or within, the leaves.   Or just a yellow.   

I'm also going to plug online stores like Blick art, or Jerry's Artarama.  They have great sales and free shipping offers from time to time.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> I think you did very well, especially considering you were following a tutorial for other media.
> 
> What would happen if you added a highlight to the greens, I wonder?   I like to think of them as my sunshine colors.   See if the set from Princess has a yellow-green.  You could run a line along a side of each stem, thinking about where the light source is coming from.  (Unlike photography, light in drawing is artist's choice.)   Apply the same in areas around, or within, the leaves.   Or just a yellow.
> 
> I'm also going to plug online stores like Blick art, or Jerry's Artarama.  They have great sales and free shipping offers from time to time.



I’ll give that a try!  Thank and for the tip for the other stores.


----------



## snowbear

I like Blick.  I liked the ones around here when they were still Utrecht.  Plaza Art is another one that has a decent choice; they still have a couple of B&M in the DC area.


----------



## SquarePeg

Most recent pencils drawing from a watercolor tutorial.   I’m definitely going to try this one in paint.  I messed up the fence pickets- too wonky and should be further apart.  I’m mostly happy with the flower proportions except the stem is awkwardly placed against the edge of the picket.


----------



## snowbear

Try using your pencil, paintbrush or even eraser to "measure" distances.  If your working from a photo, lay the pencil on the photo and mark the distance using the end of the pencil and  your thumb; hold it at arms length or so when working with a live model or scene. Then "transfer" the measurement to your drawing.  It might take some time to get the scale down, but it can help getting proportions right.


----------



## limr

Trying some more abstract flower tutorials, this time with watercolors. Messed up that bigger top on, so clearly I am not consistent yet, but the other shapes are better than earlier attempts.





And this was a different tutorial. First attempt, could be better, but it was fun. Started to learn about layering, and also about how to fix mistakes


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> Trying some more abstract flower tutorials, this time with watercolors. Messed up that bigger top on, so clearly I am not consistent yet, but the other shapes are better than earlier attempts.
> 
> View attachment 191580
> 
> And this was a different tutorial. First attempt, could be better, but it was fun. Started to learn about layering, and also about how to fix mistakes
> 
> View attachment 191581



These are great!  Wouldn’t mind trying that tutorial on that second one if you can find it again and post the link?  I’m currently debating doing this one:  Watercolor Tree Painting tutorial Cherry blossom [Eng sub] - PaintingTube


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying some more abstract flower tutorials, this time with watercolors. Messed up that bigger top on, so clearly I am not consistent yet, but the other shapes are better than earlier attempts.
> 
> View attachment 191580
> 
> And this was a different tutorial. First attempt, could be better, but it was fun. Started to learn about layering, and also about how to fix mistakes
> 
> View attachment 191581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great!  Wouldn’t mind trying that tutorial on that second one if you can find it again and post the link?  I’m currently debating doing this one:  Watercolor Tree Painting tutorial Cherry blossom [Eng sub] - PaintingTube
Click to expand...


Here ya go!





She's got some other ones that I'd like to try, too.

I think it's time for new supplies.


----------



## SquarePeg

Have to say I just discovered something really cool. I was watching the tutorial on my iPad and typing the above response on my phone.  I wanted to post the tutorial from the iPad and I copied it from the iPad and it came up when I hit paste on my iPhone.  Magic.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> Have to say I just discovered something really cool. I was watching the tutorial on my iPad and typing the above response on my phone.  I wanted to post the tutorial from the iPad and I copied it from the iPad and it came up when I hit paste on my iPhone.  Magic.



Witchcraft!!


----------



## limr

Aaaaand, new supplies have been ordered from Blick. Thanks for the recommendations for art supply websites so I can avoid Amazon for a while!

I've got new brushes, paints, and paper, as well as a new palette so now I can use that one for watercolors and the current one for gouache.


----------



## SquarePeg

Nice! I got the watercolors I ordered this afternoo.  It’s much smaller scale than I anticipated but I like the colors and it folds up into a small tin to go with the small journal I got.  I can toss them both in my purse and the “brush” is one of those hollow ones that holds it’s own water.  So a tiny travel kit I guess.  Just add water and a napkin and I’m good to go.   I’ll show it to you later.  

Here’s the very small first attempt at the cherry tree.  I’ll be trying this again now that I know where I went off the rails.  The trunk and branches were so much harder than he made it seem and my shadow is all wrong.  But all in all a good first try with the new paints I think.


----------



## waday

You artists are kicking ass. All of these look great!


----------



## SquarePeg

I’m really enjoying this.  Princess has been critiquing me.  She loves being able to tell me what I did wrong for a change lol.


----------



## snowbear

Awesome, guys!  You're all putting me to shame. 
Sharon - Which watercolors did you get?  Really good job on the cherry blossoms.  Get Princess on here with some of her stuff.
Leonore - Blick is great.  Another one to check out is Jerry's Artarama.  Looking forward to more.

Other than the kid's watercolors, I use tubes, but I've been thinking about getting a decent set of pans (10-12 color range).


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> Awesome, guys!  You're all putting me to shame.
> Sharon - Which watercolors did you get?  Really good job on the cherry blossoms.  Get Princess on here with some of her stuff.
> Leonore - Blick is great.  Another one to check out is Jerry's Artarama.  Looking forward to more.
> 
> Other than the kid's watercolors, I use tubes, but I've been thinking about getting a decent set of pans (10-12 color range).



This is the one I got.  It was 17.99 on Amazon but I couldn't post that link as it's no longer available.  I like that the colors pop out of the pan and can be refilled/swapped around if I order from them again.  Also I would rather Princess NOT be on here.  We have enough togetherness lately lol.  She and her friends are already on Facebook and now I have to think twice before I post anything too whatever to make sure it won't embarrass her and have to get her ok before posting a photo if she's in it. 

arteza set of 12 half pans in tin - Google Shopping


----------



## snowbear

I've seen them but haven't tried them.  I might have to take closer look.
It seems to have a decent range of colors - you want warm and cool primaries, a brown or two couple greens, especially if you like landscapes (greens are not easy to mix consistently), black, and white.

LOL.


----------



## terri

Wow - a lot more art in here all of a sudden!   

@snowbear: Jerry's is great.   They seem to have faster shipping than Blick.   With my oil pastels, I bounce between both these stores because they seem to have made an agreement not to stock the same brands.    
It's so much fun to get art supplies delivered and dive in.  Sharon, Leonore - both recent paintings are very good!   Love the palettes you're using.


----------



## SquarePeg

These are the colors that came with it.  I’ll need to order a white or use the watercolor pencils in the 2nd photo.


----------



## SquarePeg

Not why I chose this one but I love that it folds up super small.


----------



## SquarePeg

At the risk of over posting (I’m on vacation all week so get used to it)... I tried that poppy abstract tutorial that limr posted and I’m super happy with how it came out.  It’s not perfect results but a great tutorial.  Here’s the first layer:




And the official end to the tutorial:




Great sideways again!  I wasn’t crazy about the stick stems so I added some leafy strokes and the obligatory watercolor tutorial flicks of color (I don’t really get that but I’m the newb so I did it).  Here’s the final.  I think I’ve figured out a solution for the sideways issue.


----------



## limr

I got these: h
//www.dickblick.com/items/00330-1029/

I have a set of tube paints, and I like them, but some of the caps broke (I have had them a while) and one of my blues is totally dry. I know that I can revive it, but I figured I would get a new set of paints anyway, just in case, since I needed to buy paper and a new palette anyway. And some more size brushes.


----------



## SquarePeg

I need brushes.  I can use Princess’s for now but should really get my own if I’m going to add this to my hobbies - and right now it feels like it.  The two tiny ones that came with what I bought are good for details but not for anything else.  Any recommendations for brand and sizes that are really useful?  Are there different brushes for wc vs acrylics?  I used her acrylic brushes today...


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> At the risk of over posting (I’m on vacation all week so get used to it)... I tried that poppy abstract tutorial that limr posted and I’m super happy with how it came out.  It’s not perfect results but a great tutorial.  Here’s the first layer:
> View attachment 191648
> 
> And the official end to the tutorial:
> View attachment 191649
> 
> Great sideways again!  I wasn’t crazy about the stick stems so I added some leafy strokes and the obligatory watercolor tutorial flicks of color (I don’t really get that but I’m the newb so I did it).  Here’s the final.  I think I’ve figured out a solution for the sideways issue.
> 
> View attachment 191652


This turned out beautifully! ! 

Treat yourself to whatever supplies you need, and keep going.


----------



## snowbear

For basic watercolors, I'd start with a couple rounds (sometimes called brights) - I like a #4 and a larger, say #6 or #8.  Add a #2 for details.  Also get a few flats - about 1/4" (#10), and 1/2". For washing large areas, get a "Mop" - a large round brush.  I've had some luck with a makeup Powder brush, though it does lose hairs.  Some watercolor brushes have a handle that ends in an angled tip.  This is for scratching the paint (sgraffito).

More often than not, I lean towards the long handle brushes used in acrylic, but I've started getting the shorter watercolor brushed.  I prefer the red sable and the synthetic sable.  I have some stiffer bristle brushes for acrylic.  

Like anything else, you tend to get what you pay for.  I'd stay away from the 12-brush kits, as they generally don't last long.  Also, don't get too hung up on sizes. Think small, medium, ans large to begin with.  It's like photography - you don't need to cover every focal length.


----------



## snowbear

At one time you wouldn't use oil paint brushes for acrylics or watercolors; the glue used would not always be water resistant and the bristles could (over time) fall out.  This may or may not be tru with the water-washable oils, I really don'r know.

Also new brushes may be starched.  Lightly bend bristles back and forth and even soak in cold water for 30 minutes to half an hour to break them in.


----------



## SquarePeg

Since I showed you the good I will show you the bad and the ugly.  This tutorial was just music and very few subtitles.  It was way above my level.   It was speeded up and I had to rewind dozens of time.  I watched it all the way through first and the tried it in my new little book.  She wet the entire paper first which caused all my flowers to bleed everywhere and I made a mess trying to fix that.  the one in front on the left is supposed to be detailed and in focus and the rest gradually out of focus but I really screwed that part up.  I’ll try this again sometime in the future when I have a better clue what I’m doing.   This is embarrassing but here it is!


----------



## terri

You're just showing an attempt to learn from what sounds like a hard tutorial to follow, combined with trying a completely different technique.   No worries!   This looks like the end result of just about every effort I've made with watercolors, regardless of the approach.   I find control over this medium escapes me.

Soaking the paper first just seems to beg the pigment to run and bleed.   She may have mastered it, but it may not be the best thing for beginners to try.  

You don't have to like your end result to have learned from it.  In the dark room, we call the trash can the "learning bin."      I still fill mine when I get in there!


----------



## snowbear

Not having seen the video, I'm guessing they really want you to pre-stretch the paper to minimize warping:  When paper gets wet, it will stretch, and then shrink again when it dries (nothing new to folks that have worked in a darkroom).. You will likely notice when your paint dries, the paper may buckle or warp.  To help minimize this, before you paint, wet the paper with plain water then tack or tape it down to a drawing board.  If you are using a table or piece of masonite as a surface, then just tape it down (use artist tape or brown wet-it-to-make-it-sticky packing tape).  Let the paper dry, before you start painting.

If you are using a watercolor block (it is bound with tape on all sides, not just the top), you don't need to stretch it.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> You're just showing an attempt to learn from what sounds like a hard tutorial to follow, combined with trying a completely different technique.   No worries!   This looks like the end result of just about every effort I've made with watercolors, regardless of the approach.   I find control over this medium escapes me.
> 
> Soaking the paper first just seems to beg the pigment to run and bleed.   She may have mastered it, but it may not be the best thing for beginners to try.
> 
> You don't have to like your end result to have learned from it.  In the dark room, we call the trash can the "learning bin."      I still fill mine when I get in there!





snowbear said:


> Not having seen the video, I'm guessing they really want you to pre-stretch the paper to minimize warping:  When paper gets wet, it will stretch, and then shrink again when it dries (nothing new to folks that have worked in a darkroom).. You will likely notice when your paint dries, the paper may buckle or warp.  To help minimize this, before you paint, wet the paper with plain water then tack or tape it down to a drawing board.  If you are using a table or piece of masonite as a surface, then just tape it down (use artist tape or brown wet-it-to-make-it-sticky packing tape).  Let the paper dry, before you start painting.
> 
> If you are using a watercolor block (it is bound with tape on all sides, not just the top), you don't need to stretch it.



Wetting the paper seems to be part of her technique.  She has another video doing the sane thing and I guess I was not supposed to wet the front flower in this one but I don’t think that would have saved it.  She wets the paper and then seems to be really good at applying the paint so that it runs into the shape that she was looking for which is sort of amazing.  I’m going to look for more videos by the poppy lady lol.


----------



## johngpt

You folks are rocking this!
I'm really enjoying your posts.


----------



## snowbear

johngpt said:


> You folks are rocking this!
> I'm really enjoying your posts.


Thank you.  Let's see yours!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks are rocking this!
> I'm really enjoying your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Let's see yours!
Click to expand...

Yeah!   Join us!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks are rocking this!
> I'm really enjoying your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Let's see yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah!   Join us!
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

From our zoom paint meeting


----------



## SquarePeg

My attempt


----------



## waday

They look so good!

Here’s my attempt:




Monet Irises by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Because I had everything set out for our paint night I decided to give the fast painting wet the paper lady one more chance when we were done.  This one was more abstract so a bit easier but I messed up a couple of things.  Still, I do think this one is a pretty scene so I’ll be trying it again for sure.


----------



## limr

Triptych!

I feel like I did certain things better in one version and other things better in a different version. Now to figure out a fourth one that combines them all!   These three are watercolors and I might try this again with gouache.

I never would have attempted this if not prompted to try it for the Zoom painting party, so thanks, hosers!


----------



## terri

Everyone did great with this painting!   I really love that so many different media is represented.   Cool!

Well, someone has to be the last, and that's me!  I'll jump on it this morning and finish, post soon!


----------



## terri

Okay, had to run to the store, and will take this opportunity to say that wiping everything down and covering the counters with Clorox spray afterwards is getting to be a drag.   Anyway, got her done.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Because I had everything set out for our paint night I decided to give the fast painting wet the paper lady one more chance when we were done.  This one was more abstract so a bit easier but I messed up a couple of things.  Still, I do think this one is a pretty scene so I’ll be trying it again for sure.
> 
> View attachment 191791


Be proud of this one - tutorial or not, I think this turned out beautifully!   This is a really great palette, too.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Triptych!
> 
> I feel like I did certain things better in one version and other things better in a different version. Now to figure out a fourth one that combines them all!   These three are watercolors and I might try this again with gouache.
> 
> I never would have attempted this if not prompted to try it for the Zoom painting party, so thanks, hosers!
> 
> View attachment 191793


Would love to see this in gouache!   It will have a totally different feel.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Okay, had to run to the store, and will take this opportunity to say that wiping everything down and covering the counters with Clorox spray afterwards is getting to be a drag.   Anyway, got her done.
> 
> View attachment 191826



I love it! 



terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I had everything set out for our paint night I decided to give the fast painting wet the paper lady one more chance when we were done.  This one was more abstract so a bit easier but I messed up a couple of things.  Still, I do think this one is a pretty scene so I’ll be trying it again for sure.
> 
> View attachment 191791
> 
> 
> 
> Be proud of this one - tutorial or not, I think this turned out beautifully!   This is a really great palette, too.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I tried it again today because that botched sun was really bothering me.  I like the sun better in this one but the taller poppies better in the other.  A bit too much sky here I think.  Will have to try for third times a charm later this week!


----------



## snowbear

I was so tempted to make a second one, last night.  I even had the ink bottles out, and put a couple strokes on paper, but it was late enough I changed my mind.  Next time, for sure.


----------



## terri

Practice, practice, practice!   

I see what you're saying about the sun and sky in each painting.   I like it in both, but yes, can see it's much brighter in the second one.  Not having seen the original, for me, it works both ways.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I was so tempted to make a second one, last night.  I even had the ink bottles out, and put a couple strokes on paper, but it was late enough I changed my mind.  Next time, for sure.


Ooo, ink would have been cool to see.   It has that watercolor feel, probably due to both mediums being so fluid.  Looking forward to seeing the next one!


----------



## snowbear

It would have been similar - washes for the background and strokes for the main subject.
LL gave me some oils, today.


----------



## SquarePeg

Been messing around this afternoon with a few different tutorials and techniques that I found on YouTube and Instagram.   I did warn you that I’d be over posting this week!  The top left flower I used too much paint.  It should be more translucent which it was but I kept tweaking it until it wasn’t...  Knowing when to be done is going to be my biggest weakness.  The lavender field I was trying the wet on wet then wet on dry layering.  The background is not as it should be.  Not sure if I had too much water or not enough.  I think too much because it pooled instead of spreading???


----------



## limr

Okay, I tried the irises again. I seem to be having the same issue of not knowing when to stop. In both cases, I decided to just do 'one more thing' to try to get closer to a shape or shade of something that I had in mind, and both times, I made it worse 

The gouache came out...meh. I used the wrong brush for the stems and flowers, and the sky was better before I 'fixed' it.





Then tonight, on a total whim, I just felt like trying something but didn't have the energy to set up for painting, so I grabbed the pastels that I had totally forgotten I even had until a few days ago. I didn't have any paper immediately at hand, but I had the textured envelopes from the watercolor cards that I had been using to practice. I ran out of the cards during our Zoom painting party and new supplies have not arrived yet.

I sat down and attempted to do the irises. Again, the sky was better before I 'fixed' it and I could do better with the bottom part, but I'm going to give myself a _little_ bit of credit for the result, considering I had never used pastels before and I was doing the image from memory.


----------



## limr

And this wasn't tonight, but I forgot that I never posted a picture of Bob all decked out in his mandala  



 

(It was an impulse buy when shopping for Christmas presents this past year. It's basically a kid's arts and crafts kit - one turtle-shaped 'stone' and some paint, and you decorate it yourself. I bought them as stocking stuffers and decided to get one for myself, just to play.)


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> Okay, I tried the irises again. I seem to be having the same issue of not knowing when to stop. In both cases, I decided to just do 'one more thing' to try to get closer to a shape or shade of something that I had in mind, and both times, I made it worse
> 
> The gouache came out...meh. I used the wrong brush for the stems and flowers, and the sky was better before I 'fixed' it.
> 
> View attachment 191898
> 
> Then tonight, on a total whim, I just felt like trying something but didn't have the energy to set up for painting, so I grabbed the pastels that I had totally forgotten I even had until a few days ago. I didn't have any paper immediately at hand, but I had the textured envelopes from the watercolor cards that I had been using to practice. I ran out of the cards during our Zoom painting party and new supplies have not arrived yet.
> 
> I sat down and attempted to do the irises. Again, the sky was better before I 'fixed' it and I could do better with the bottom part, but I'm going to give myself a little bit of credit the result, considering I had never used pastels before and I was doing the image from memory.
> 
> View attachment 191899



These are good.  It’s a much more complicated painting than it seems.  I have found the stemS to be much more difficult to master than the flowers!  No matter now small a brush I use they are too thick.  I have had some improvement by doing them in shorter strokes than trying to do all at once and I definitely do better painting them In a downward motion instead of up.  I need to order some “sap green” as that seems to be the color of choice in all the web tutorials.  I copied this tulip painting last night in my little journal.  I used a black ink pen to add the final details because I knew I didn’t have a brush small enough (or the skill) to get it right.


----------



## waday

A few more ink drawings:




Apple by Wade, on Flickr




Blue jay by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Okay, I tried the irises again. I seem to be having the same issue of not knowing when to stop. In both cases, I decided to just do 'one more thing' to try to get closer to a shape or shade of something that I had in mind, and both times, I made it worse
> 
> The gouache came out...meh. I used the wrong brush for the stems and flowers, and the sky was better before I 'fixed' it.
> 
> View attachment 191898
> 
> Then tonight, on a total whim, I just felt like trying something but didn't have the energy to set up for painting, so I grabbed the pastels that I had totally forgotten I even had until a few days ago. I didn't have any paper immediately at hand, but I had the textured envelopes from the watercolor cards that I had been using to practice. I ran out of the cards during our Zoom painting party and new supplies have not arrived yet.
> 
> I sat down and attempted to do the irises. Again, the sky was better before I 'fixed' it and I could do better with the bottom part, but I'm going to give myself a _little_ bit of credit for the result, considering I had never used pastels before and I was doing the image from memory.
> 
> View attachment 191899


Always give yourself some credit, even it you're not satisfied with the result, because putting out something is better than just thinking about it.   We learn with every effort!  

Totally understand about trying "one more thing" and watching it go south.   But it's hard to know when to stop, because there will also be times when that "one more thing" sparks the exact right move!   The only way to figure it out is to keep painting.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I tried the irises again. I seem to be having the same issue of not knowing when to stop. In both cases, I decided to just do 'one more thing' to try to get closer to a shape or shade of something that I had in mind, and both times, I made it worse
> 
> The gouache came out...meh. I used the wrong brush for the stems and flowers, and the sky was better before I 'fixed' it.
> 
> View attachment 191898
> 
> Then tonight, on a total whim, I just felt like trying something but didn't have the energy to set up for painting, so I grabbed the pastels that I had totally forgotten I even had until a few days ago. I didn't have any paper immediately at hand, but I had the textured envelopes from the watercolor cards that I had been using to practice. I ran out of the cards during our Zoom painting party and new supplies have not arrived yet.
> 
> I sat down and attempted to do the irises. Again, the sky was better before I 'fixed' it and I could do better with the bottom part, but I'm going to give myself a little bit of credit the result, considering I had never used pastels before and I was doing the image from memory.
> 
> View attachment 191899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are good.  It’s a much more complicated painting than it seems.  I have found the stemS to be much more difficult to master than the flowers!  No matter now small a brush I use they are too thick.  I have had some improvement by doing them in shorter strokes than trying to do all at once and I definitely do better painting them In a downward motion instead of up.  I need to order some “sap green” as that seems to be the color of choice in all the web tutorials.  I copied this tulip painting last night in my little journal.  I used a black ink pen to add the final details because I knew I didn’t have a brush small enough (or the skill) to get it right.
> View attachment 191907
Click to expand...

Turned out nicely!   Love that purple color on those tulips.   I like to keep my photo oil pencils around when I need fine detail, just for things like this.   Ya gotta have a line sometimes!!   

Sap green is definitely a gorgeous, deep green.   You'll love it!


----------



## terri

Beautiful ink drawings, Wade!   Your details are amazing!


----------



## terri

I hope to get something put up over the weekend.   I love seeing everyone's creative sides coming out!


----------



## waday

limr said:


> was better before I 'fixed' it


Story of my life.. I mean, my art. Yes, story of my art...


----------



## snowbear

Yep - maybe not the irises, but something.  I'll look through my Flickrs.


----------



## terri

Here's one I did where "one more thing" backfired on me.   I started this one with the thought of practicing gradual coloring and shadow with the oil pastels in these tall grasses, and built a little landscape around those lines.  

Then I thought a human figure would be a good "one more thing" and I always need people practice.   I put the person in the wrong place and now the thing looks crowded, off balance and icky.   I had decided to add her when I was almost done, and didn't want to scrape away the tall right side grasses that I liked, so I crammed her in on the left.  

Bad move.  Looks terrible.    








But I do like the grass!      I took a close up: lots of layering here, it got thick and yummy with texture.   Too bad I screwed up the rest of it.


----------



## SquarePeg

I like her location.  Great scene!  Yes that grass is killer.


----------



## SquarePeg

I tried another cherry tree.  This one using the splatter technique.  Been working on my branches.  These are better than last time but should have left some spaces. Had to use a little white acrylic paint since I didn’t have any white watercolor or gauche.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I like her location. Great scene! Yes that grass is killer.


Well, I appreciate that, but you know how it is.   Once you've decided something's more or less crap, it's hard to see it otherwise.    

Your cherry tree is kicking!   I like the acrylic paint idea.   It stands out and pushes those reds - wonderful to look at.   I did something similar once but it was virtually all white, I'll hunt it down.   

You should be tickled with this one!


----------



## SquarePeg

I’m super happy with the shapes in this one but colors, amount of paint/water and layering still have a long way to go.  I’m struggling to keep it loose since I don’t have the skill to go for a detailed look but then I start tweaking the “loose” version and end up with something that is not loose enough to be loose.  Still I’m totally surprised at how much I’m enjoying watercolors.


----------



## snowbear

OK, I quit.  You folks are really showing me up.

Well, maybe I'll go a little longer.  I'm trying to watercolor a variation of the Maryland State Flower, the Black-Eyed Susan.



cmw3_d40_4735 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr.

I'm going to post this one in stages.  That will commit me to finishing and not tossing it (unless a certain kitty decides to surf over it) so sometime tomorrow for any additional progress.

#1 - Putting in some of the blue (and green) background.  For giggles I put table salt on those areas to try and break it up.  The results are mixed.


 

#2 - Sketching in the flower areas.  I'm not sketching with pencil as I pre-wet the paper and tried to stretch it a little.  We'll see how that works out.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning.  I didn't find any footprints on the paper so it's good so far.

#3 - I started layering in more color and definition to the flowers and adding some extremely dilute blue into the background.  I don't really care for the salt effect, except maybe top-right; probably just used too much in some areas.  The brown in this kit (Crayola kid's eight color pans) is too red, so I mixed in a touch of green.


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> ...
> Bad move.  Looks terrible.


I wouldn't say terrible.  A little heavy to one side, but still something to admire.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Bad move.  Looks terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say terrible.  A little heavy to one side, but still something to admire.
Click to expand...

Meh.  

You're very kind!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> Good morning.  I didn't find any footprints on the paper so it's good so far.
> 
> #3 - I started layering in more color and definition to the flowers and adding some extremely dilute blue into the background.  I don't really care for the salt effect, except maybe top-right; probably just used too much in some areas.  The brown in this kit (Crayola kid's eight color pans) is too red, so I mixed in a touch of green.
> View attachment 192068


I've heard of this salt trick, it definitely added some nice texture in there.  Very cool! 

Black eyed susans are about my favorite flower.   I wouldn't have known to add the green to tamp down that red-brown.   Very effective, good job on color mixing.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I’m super happy with the shapes in this one but colors, amount of paint/water and layering still have a long way to go.  I’m struggling to keep it loose since I don’t have the skill to go for a detailed look but then I start tweaking the “loose” version and end up with something that is not loose enough to be loose.  Still I’m totally surprised at how much I’m enjoying watercolors.
> View attachment 192059


Just beautiful, Sharon.   One thing that makes this one extra lovely is the purple on this gorgeous, textured paper.   Your little flicks of color look terrific against that background.  

Papers are so fun to play with, and can really add dimension to art.  You nailed it here! 

I'm assuming this is watercolor paper - what brand is it?


----------



## snowbear

#4 - More layers on the cone, petals and background.  In trying to add the seeds, the cone is getting muddy.  I think I'll call it done because I can't think of anything else to do to it that would improve it.  Of course the tape took off the top layer of paper, but it's a "mixed media" bond, not watercolor paper.  It is a practice piece so it won't go on the wall, but I will put in in the drawer, as opposed to the can.  Next time, I'll mask off areas for the lights, do the background first, then come in with the foreground.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, complimentary colors (red-green, orange-blue, yellow-purple) make browns, and the three primaries together make black, though it is not easy to do.


----------



## SquarePeg

@snowbear  I like the salt effect - gives it a bit of a tie dyed look.  I tried it on the center of my poppy but I may have also used too much.  In a tutorial I was watching they specifically said sea salt.  I’m going to grab some next time I’m in the store to see if it makes a difference.  If you’re doing mixed media, could you use some dark ink to texture the cone?

@terri its from Ocean State Job Lot - the brand is Strathmore.  It’s 140 lb cold press whatever that means!  12 9x12 sheets was $5 which seems to be a good deal based on what I saw online.  Next time I’m in there I’ll pick up a bit more.  The only issue is some pilling if I over saturate.


----------



## snowbear

I'm not really doing mixed media, only using the so-called Mixed Media paper.  I was thinking I could use either the acrylic ink or better still, watercolor pencils to go back in and for details but I'm going to keep it this way.  I really wanted a brush-only piece.

Most of my paper is either Strathmore or Canson.


----------



## SquarePeg

I like the blues and greens with the yellow flower.


----------



## limr

Still waiting on new watercolor paper. In the meantime, I realized I still had some of the "make your own greeting card" watercolor paper, but I'm not really happy with how dull the colors become when they dry on that paper. Not sure if it's the paper, the paints, or a combination of both. So I'm going back to gouache for the time being, and might play with the pastels again.


----------



## SquarePeg

I copied this from someone who is on Instagram.  It wasn’t a tutorial so I had to guess at the process but it was good practice for trees and dof.  This is on a small half sheet of paper.   Lesson #3 - Small hides a lot of flaws!  I think I needed a few slightly darker trees behind the front to get the dof correct.  It looks a bit better in the photo than it does in real life.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I copied this from someone who is on Instagram.  It wasn’t a tutorial so I had to guess at the process but it was good practice for trees and dof.  This is on a small half sheet of paper.   Lesson #3 - Small hides a lot of flaws!  I think I needed a few slightly darker trees behind the front to get the dof correct.  It looks a bit better in the photo than it does in real life.
> 
> View attachment 192104


You're on a roll!   This looks great!   I agree about smaller paintings being easier - the larger the paper, the more real estate is sitting there waiting for you to fill it in!  It can be intimidating without a tutorial or your own sketch.   

Regardless, this looks great.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Still waiting on new watercolor paper. In the meantime, I realized I still had some of the "make your own greeting card" watercolor paper, but I'm not really happy with how dull the colors become when they dry on that paper. Not sure if it's the paper, the paints, or a combination of both. So I'm going back to gouache for the time being, and might play with the pastels again.


"Greeting card" sounds like some smoother, heavy stock, which really could impact how the watercolors react.   Bring on the gouache!


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> @snowbear  I like the salt effect - gives it a bit of a tie dyed look.  I tried it on the center of my poppy but I may have also used too much.  In a tutorial I was watching they specifically said sea salt.  I’m going to grab some next time I’m in the store to see if it makes a difference.  If you’re doing mixed media, could you use some dark ink to texture the cone?
> 
> @terri its from Ocean State Job Lot - the brand is Strathmore.  It’s 140 lb cold press whatever that means!  12 9x12 sheets was $5 which seems to be a good deal based on what I saw online.  Next time I’m in there I’ll pick up a bit more.  The only issue is some pilling if I over saturate.


Cold press vs hot press is just how the paper pulp comes out into sheets at the manufacturer.   When I did a lot of Polaroid transfers/lifts I usually used hot pressed paper, which passes through the press with heat, making it a really smooth surface.   No heat is used for a cold press, so the paper is formed with more texture - great for watercolors and other kinds of media. 

I have Strathmore Bristol vellum, which has a very light texture but still a nice weight at 100 lb (270 g/m).   My favorite papers run heavy - the best are 300 lb, like the Arches oil paper I'm so fond of.   

And yeah, $5 was a great deal!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> #4 - More layers on the cone, petals and background.  In trying to add the seeds, the cone is getting muddy.  I think I'll call it done because I can't think of anything else to do to it that would improve it.  Of course the tape took off the top layer of paper, but it's a "mixed media" bond, not watercolor paper.  It is a practice piece so it won't go on the wall, but I will put in in the drawer, as opposed to the can.  Next time, I'll mask off areas for the lights, do the background first, then come in with the foreground.View attachment 192081


Wow!   This is beautiful!   I say again, the added bit of texture from the salt  looks great.   Nice work!


----------



## snowbear

And something else to remember with cold vs hot press: the cold press is textured, while the hot press is smooth.

Leonore: If you are using acrylic, they get get dull looking (AKA, matte finish) when they are diluted with a lot of water, like we are doing with washes.  There are varnishes that can be painted over acrylic to give it more gloss, as well as a glazing liquid that will thin it out without affecting the shine (unless you want to).


----------



## SquarePeg

Christmas!


----------



## SquarePeg

Ok last day of over posting as I’m back at work tomorrow and will have a hard week of catching up to do in four days.  I’ve been waiting on my new colors to attempt this one - it’s a copy of a painting I found online. This new palette is so vibrant.   Really happy with the flowers and the colors.  The buds and greenery are a bit off.


----------



## terri

Congrats on the new paints!   That's a lovely set.   It's so much easier to work when you have an expanded palette to choose from, isn't it?      Yay!   Nice assortment of brushes, too.  

Love your flowers!   Colors are beautiful.   Don't worry about work taking over, something tells me this experience has lit an artistic fire and you'll be itching to get back to it.   You've definitely been on a major roll!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Congrats on the new paints!   That's a lovely set.   It's so much easier to work when you have an expanded palette to choose from, isn't it?      Yay!   Nice assortment of brushes, too.
> 
> Love your flowers!   Colors are beautiful.   Don't worry about work taking over, something tells me this experience has lit an artistic fire and you'll be itching to get back to it.   You've definitely been on a major roll!



Thanks!  Had to force myself to put the paints away a few nights and that was before I got the new supplies!  

I want to thank you @snowbear for calling me out to post something of my own in this thread as I’ve been watching and admiring the work shared here for quite a while and, though I’ve wanted to give it a try, I’ve always found a reason not to just do it.  I never could resist a direct challenge!


----------



## terri

This was written back in 1985, but it's still a good, quick read.   We let ourselves become afraid to make art as we grow up, for lots of reasons.  The authors argue that good art gets made all the time, by generally ordinary people, though we seem to think we should all be born Mozarts or Picassos to make it seem worthwhile.   So we let that side of us freeze up or, as you said, just find reasons not to just do it.


----------



## snowbear

Thanks for sharing, Sharon (I love alliteration).


----------



## waday

Mouse by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Mouse by Wade, on Flickr



Myshka!!


----------



## terri

Terrific little guy!!


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> Mouse by Wade, on Flickr



Amazing level of detail.  You have a lot of talent! And patience.


----------



## SquarePeg

I was challenged by Princess to draw a face after I complimented her latest project which is a portrait of some YouTube or Tiktok star.  Faces are hard!  While this drawing is not terrible, it looks nothing like the face in the tutorial that I tried to follow and it isn’t very realistic looking which is what my goal was.  She’s too pretty.  She looks like she’s been to a spa for eyelashes and lip injections lol.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Myshka!!





terri said:


> Terrific little guy!!





SquarePeg said:


> Amazing level of detail.  You have a lot of talent! And patience.



Thank you!


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> I was challenged by Princess to draw a face after I complimented her latest project which is a portrait of some YouTube or Tiktok star.  Faces are hard!  While this drawing is not terrible, it looks nothing like the face in the tutorial that I tried to follow and it isn’t very realistic looking which is what my goal was.  She’s too pretty.  She looks like she’s been to a spa for eyelashes and lip injections lol.
> 
> View attachment 192240


Love it! Faces a freaking hard! I want to find a few tutorials, as well


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I was challenged by Princess to draw a face after I complimented her latest project which is a portrait of some YouTube or Tiktok star.  Faces are hard!  While this drawing is not terrible, it looks nothing like the face in the tutorial that I tried to follow and it isn’t very realistic looking which is what my goal was.  She’s too pretty.  She looks like she’s been to a spa for eyelashes and lip injections lol.
> 
> View attachment 192240


Lol, you get kudos for trying!   It's ok if it doesn't replicate the tutorial.  The exercise is just getting the oval face, going for that symmetry, etc. 

Good job!


----------



## terri

Okay, here is a face I worked on.   Not going for realism at all; they're hard enough.  But, I am finding that I sketch/paint with the same head space as I have with photography.   Virtually all my photography is utilizing alternative processes to get things to look surreal.   I'd have never been allowed in Group f/64 - pictorialism all the way.    

From the sketchbook:







Then I decided to sketch it again and use the oil pastels.   I came across a couple of 19th century portraits where there were these deep red backgrounds, and really wanted to try one.   Then all I could think of to do is give this girl a green hat for contrast.   Not a lot of imagination there since they're complementary colors, but whatever.    






I didn't have a plan to finish her out from the sketch, so just did the ruffle thing and stuck with green.   I'm sitting here thinking what a dainty little thing she is.   Also, like @SquarePeg I sketched this little nose and a full mouth.   Sharon, are we unconscious victims of advertising?!       I had fun doing the eyes, though - three different colors in there, dark green, pale green, and light brown around the pupils.


----------



## SquarePeg

Tonight’s tutorial.  She looks a bit like Elsa and nothing like the photo we were supposed to be copying but... the features are much more symmetrical and I learned a few tricks for better proportion and shading.  

Terri I tried to find a less pretty face to draw but the beginner tutorials are all pretty girls!


----------



## terri

Nice work!   Yeah, who knows where these tutorials come from.   But sketching with pencil is kind of relaxing, isn't it?   I enjoyed doing my sketch, it was more difficult when I decided to move ahead and add color.

Your shading looks good, too!


----------



## SquarePeg

Painted this last night.  It’s a copy of a painting I found online but I’ve used a different color scheme.  I hate that I added the leaves - it looked better with just the stem.  Should I make them bigger so they are more proportional or just leave it alone?  Should I add a background or leave it blank?


----------



## terri

Those petals look awesome!   I think you did well choosing your own palette.   Myself, I'd leave those leaves alone for now - just be aware and start planning for the next painting.   You could start a little lower, and swoop them out to the sides a bit before going up, to give yourself more room on the paper.   That would allow for larger leaves, especially on the left side there.   They don't need to be symmetrical.

I have a hard time laying off of backgrounds, but OP's are (I think) easier to handle.  (Which is why I use them, no doubt.    )  The way I build paintings is to plan in advance on a background and paint it in first, then layer over it.   I'm guessing you can do the same with watercolors.  Maybe @snowbear could advise?  In the meantime, your spatters are very effective.  

Nice work!


----------



## limr

New supplies finally!

Started seeing how each color looked in different consistencies. The green and blues are more intense that I expected. I bought new brushes, but the paints also came with a brush that seems really good. Holds a lot of water. It's been a while since I laid out the old paints like this, so I'll probably do that as reference.


----------



## terri

@SquarePeg, there was a painting I did that came to mind when you posted your pretty cherry tree.   I forgot to look for it, but was reminded just now.   I took several work-in-progress pics, because it was a PITA!   You were just asking about backgrounds, and these WIP photos are a fair example of how I build an OP painting.

This was done as a challenge when I was given this literary quote and had to paint from it: 

_"'The Avenue,' so called by the Newbridge people, was a stretch of road 4-500 yards long, completely arched over with huge, wide-spreading apple trees, planted years ago by an eccentric old farmer.  Overhead was one long canopy of snowy fragrant bloom.  Below the boughs the air was full of a purple twilight and, far ahead, a glimpse of painted sunset sky shone like a great rose window at the end of a cathedral aisle."_  - L.M. Montgomery, _Anne of Green Gables.  

_




So there's my "interpretation" of that literary quote.   But the point here is going from back to front on this one, layering all that white over the purple sky:










Changed my mind about that straight road later, but that was an easy fix.   Anyway, there's an example of back-to-front painting that works for me with these oil pastels.   I sketched the tree placement in advance with pencil up there.    They needed to reach each other on top to get that canopy effect.

The trees were fun to do - a closeup:


----------



## terri

limr said:


> New supplies finally!
> 
> Started seeing how each color looked in different consistencies. The green and blues are more intense that I expected. I bought new brushes, but the paints also came with a brush that seems really good. Holds a lot of water. It's been a while since I laid out the old paints like this, so I'll probably do that as reference.
> 
> View attachment 192333


Congrats on the new toys, er, supplies!       Those tubes should get you down the road a ways.   Your palette layout looks good, too - you'll refer to that a lot.  

Fun times ahead!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Those petals look awesome!   I think you did well choosing your own palette.   Myself, I'd leave those leaves alone for now - just be aware and start planning for the next painting.   You could start a little lower, and swoop them out to the sides a bit before going up, to give yourself more room on the paper.   That would allow for larger leaves, especially on the left side there.   They don't need to be symmetrical.
> 
> I have a hard time laying off of backgrounds, but OP's are (I think) easier to handle.  (Which is why I use them, no doubt.    )  The way I build paintings is to plan in advance on a background and paint it in first, then layer over it.   I'm guessing you can do the same with watercolors.  Maybe @snowbear could advise?  In the meantime, your spatters are very effective.
> 
> Nice work!



Thanks!  Depending on the colors the background may or may not cause a problem with the second layer.  you have to put it on pretty thick for the background her not to show through I think. I could try to do a background after but then I take a risk of screwing it up. I know a lot of people block out the subject with that rubbery stuff and then they paint their background and then they peel the other stuff off but that seems more advanced than where I am right now.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> @SquarePeg, there was a painting I did that came to mind when you posted your pretty cherry tree.   I forgot to look for it, but was reminded just now.   I took several work-in-progress pics, because it was a PITA!   You were just asking about backgrounds, and these WIP photos are a fair example of how I build an OP painting.
> 
> This was done as a challenge when I was given this literary quote and had to paint from it:
> 
> _"'The Avenue,' so called by the Newbridge people, was a stretch of road 4-500 yards long, completely arched over with huge, wide-spreading apple trees, planted years ago by an eccentric old farmer.  Overhead was one long canopy of snowy fragrant bloom.  Below the boughs the air was full of a purple twilight and, far ahead, a glimpse of painted sunset sky shone like a great rose window at the end of a cathedral aisle."_  - L.M. Montgomery, _Anne of Green Gables.
> 
> _
> View attachment 192330
> 
> So there's my "interpretation" of that literary quote.   But the point here is going from back to front on this one, layering all that white over the purple sky:
> 
> View attachment 192331
> 
> 
> View attachment 192332
> 
> Changed my mind about that straight road later, but that was an easy fix.   Anyway, there's an example of back-to-front painting that works for me with these oil pastels.   I sketched the tree placement in advance with pencil up there.    They needed to reach each other on top to get that canopy effect.
> 
> The trees were fun to do - a closeup:
> 
> View attachment 192334



Wow that is just beautiful!  I hope that is hanging somewhere.


----------



## SquarePeg

Have to add that Anne of GG was a favorite of mine growing up.  Did you see the recent 2 or 3 season series on Netflix or maybe it was Prime?  It was very good.  Visually it was very  beautiful with the PEI scenery.


----------



## limr

Started a color blending palette, too.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Wow that is just beautiful! I hope that is hanging somewhere.


Heh.  No - it is leaning against the wall with a sheet of waxed paper over it.   



SquarePeg said:


> Have to add that Anne of GG was a favorite of mine growing up. Did you see the recent 2 or 3 season series on Netflix or maybe it was Prime? It was very good. Visually it was very beautiful with the PEI scenery.


I haven't seen it!   I have the book in my TBR stack - my mom tried to get me to read it long ago, but I never did.   When I read this lines, I found it and bought it.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Started a color blending palette, too.
> 
> View attachment 192335


These are great.  You get a chance to play with blending before trying it on a painting, and you get to know this particular brand better, too.   If WC is like OP's, they all have slight variations.   Very helpful to keep at your elbow!    I think I held mine up during the zoom party.


----------



## snowbear

Yay!  Art supplies!
Keep getting on, Sharon - looking good.

Look at you guys!  I think Terri and I have created painting monsters (a good thing).

For watercolors I _try_ to go light to dark, because of the transparency.  For acrylics / oils where you can paint light over dark, pretty much back to front.  For anything that I feel is an intentional keeper, and not just quick sketches or practice, I will almost _always_ lay out elements in pencil, first.

I've been busy working out some changes in the workspace, but I hope to put together a sketch or two this weekend.


----------



## limr

Playing with shapes and shading. Most were just blobs to see what the paint does and how layering works at different stages of drying. Here's a third attempt at doing a loose flower shape that I actually liked. Ignore the dust (didn't notice it when I took the picture and can't be bothered to take another) and the bit of orange at the bottom (I dropped the brush!)


----------



## terri

Looks good!   I see you're getting some nice layering in there, and good detail in the leaves.   I actually like that orange blob, it adds a tiny note of whimsy.


----------



## waday

@terri, look, I’m actually sketching first! 

(LOL at the sideways; @SquarePeg did you figure out how to not have it sideways?)

Final image as soon as I get around to finishing it!


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> @terri, look, I’m actually sketching first!
> 
> (LOL at the sideways; @SquarePeg did you figure out how to not have it sideways?)
> 
> Final image as soon as I get around to finishing it!
> 
> View attachment 192381



for iPhone I do an edit and make a very small crop that seems to tell the phone how the photo should be oriented.


----------



## SquarePeg

I am finding that I like my results better if I don’t do too much of a sketch first    I think I prefer the loose style.  I used a loose sketch for this copy of someone else’s painting and I like the adlib parts better than the sketched.


----------



## terri

Great sketch.  Looking forward to seeing the end result, @waday!    Hopefully the camera will obey you next time.    



SquarePeg said:


> I think I prefer the loose style. I used a loose sketch for this copy of someone else’s painting and I like the adlib parts better than the sketched.


It's always the best feeling when something you've dashed off freestyle is the part that looks the best, isn't it?       Very pretty scene!


----------



## terri

Another graphite sketch.   This is me, copying a Picasso sketch of his first wife, Olga.   She apparently only allowed him to sketch or paint her "straight," none of that Cubist stuff for her.    

It took me awhile but I got a reasonable resemblance to the real thing.   Erasers rock!        There's no painting from this sketch as far as I know.   Just playin'.


----------



## snowbear

I've got a sketch, too.  I'm just doing a color wheel of primaries and secondaries.  I think I'm going to go with five petals, instead of six, and just use the leaves and stem for green.  Unfortunately, I haven't been able to put down any color because the washing machine decided to leak and the water has flowed into the bedroom.  We've just moved the bed and and are trying to get as much of the water up with a carpet cleaner (vac mode).


----------



## snowbear

And we have color; I mixed everything, including the black (it's a very dark grey-green).  I'm using the Liquitex Basics (student paints) acrylics, Primary Red, Primary Yellow and Primary Blue.


----------



## terri

Wow!   I love the way your flower turned out.  Your petals are lovely and symmetrical, very much like a color wheel.

I noticed you changed the leaves from the sketch.  I wanted to see the serrated leaves, yo.  

I guess the emergency with the washing machine kinda took over.   Geez, I hope it didn't do any major damage to the floors!


----------



## snowbear

Actually, I just thought it was too much green with the serrated leaves.  I think this pulls things together.

Thanks, the floors are concrete and the carpet really needs to be replaced (we've been here 11-1/2 years).  We moved furniture around, a little, but need to do that anyway, when the desk arrives next week.


----------



## waday

Ok, last WIP before the final image. I’ve decided to do the foliage in sepia to contrast slightly (in the right light) with the black.

This is by far the longest I’ve spent on a drawing since I started back up. Feels good, and I’m excited to finish.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Another graphite sketch.   This is me, copying a Picasso sketch of his first wife, Olga.   She apparently only allowed him to sketch or paint her "straight," none of that Cubist stuff for her.
> 
> It took me awhile but I got a reasonable resemblance to the real thing.   Erasers rock!        There's no painting from this sketch as far as I know.   Just playin'.
> 
> View attachment 192409





snowbear said:


> I've got a sketch, too.  I'm just doing a color wheel of primaries and secondaries.  I think I'm going to go with five petals, instead of six, and just use the leaves and stem for green.  Unfortunately, I haven't been able to put down any color because the washing machine decided to leak and the water has flowed into the bedroom.  We've just moved the bed and and are trying to get as much of the water up with a carpet cleaner (vac mode).
> 
> View attachment 192411


I love seeing the sketches!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Hopefully the camera will obey you next time.


Haha, thanks! Now if only my toddler can listen to me, too. She was literally hanging off me and moving my arms. Lol


----------



## SquarePeg

@snowbear why do sometimes the wc colors look vivid and other times they fade to dull?  Especially if I mix.


----------



## snowbear

I don't know, offhand; maybe some differences in the paints' or colors' characteristics.  Try posting a side-by-side with color names (pure - mix - pure) and I'll poke around the database (The Color of Art Pigment Database).


Edit:  I found this: https://www.quora.com/When-I-paint-...-vibrant-How-do-I-achieve-a-more-vibrant-tone

Basically, the paper can affect the vividness, as can the paint quality.  Student level may not be a vivid as artist level, due to larger % of binders, keeping the cost lower.  The actual hue can also matter.  This kind of feeds into what I mean about the color or paint characteristics.


----------



## snowbear

Now for something a little different.

When I was working for my degree, I had to take a Cultural Diversity class.  The general subjects available were pretty broad: history, music, sociology, cultural studies, and art.  I went down the art path and took Chinese Calligraphy, though it was not part of the Art Department, but attached to the Chinese Studies group.  The instructor, Mrs Yuli Wang, had a degree in art and design from Beijing, and also taught spoken and written Chinese.

The course was neither easy, nor difficult.  We were not learning the language, but rather the techniques of brush calligraphy and a taste of the Chinese culture.  The exercises were really tracing the characters on rice paper with ink and brush.  I haven't done this since class, about 10 years, but here we go.

"Beijixiong (bey zhee shong) or polar bear."  India ink on bonded paper, about 5" x 1-1/2" (cropped).


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Now for something a little different.
> 
> When I was working for my degree, I had to take a Cultural Diversity class.  The general subjects available were pretty broad: history, music, sociology, cultural studies, and art.  I went down the art path and took Chinese Calligraphy, though it was not part of the Art Department, but attached to the Chinese Studies group.  The instructor, Mrs Yuli Wang, had a degree in art and design from Beijing, and also taught spoken and written Chinese.
> 
> The course was neither easy, nor difficult.  We were not learning the language, but rather the techniques of brush calligraphy and a taste of the Chinese culture.  The exercises were really tracing the characters on rice paper with ink and brush.  I haven't done this since class, about 10 years, but here we go.
> 
> "Beijixiong (bey zhee shong) or polar bear."  India ink on bonded paper, about 5" x 1.2" (cropped).
> View attachment 192521



Love it!


----------



## snowbear

Dank ja


----------



## SquarePeg

Learning to draw eyes from a tutorial. I liked it a lot more before I added the lashes.  Will need to work on that.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> Learning to draw eyes from a tutorial. I liked it a lot more before I added the lashes.  Will need to work on that.
> View attachment 192545


I love the eye! The detail in the reflection and the iris is really great. I always find eyes extremely difficult, and have only recently been able to do a somewhat decent job at them. And, really only animals’ eyes, haha.


----------



## waday

I think I’ve reached pens down. If I continue to look at it, I’ll keep tweaking and make it worse.

Terri, I’m going to start tracing more often! 




Panda by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Wow!   I seriously am impressed with the time and meticulousness of this drawing.  You mentioned pens, so this must be ink.   All those tiny, perfect little strokes....just amazing.  I see cross-hatching, too.  
.


waday said:


> Terri, I’m going to start tracing more often!


I agree, if a sketch gets you there faster (especially for something this detailed), then have at it!  

Great job.


----------



## terri

@snowbear:   Really nice job on the Chinese calligraphy.   It's harder than it looks.   You have to be so careful because you're recreating another language.

I did this ONE time, for this painting.   It's a Japanese water fountain, and I was tempted to skip the sign just for the above reasons.   I could only find the meaning of the bottom symbol, which translates to "water."   

The rest was just an excuse to paint the basin, the foliage, and make totally surreal water with my recent fave, cobalt blue.    






Now that I'm looking at it closely again, I am also happy how that bamboo pipe turned out.   I was sweating the Japanese symbols and doing tons of layering with the OP's on this one.


----------



## snowbear

Nice job.  I'll have to go back through my paperwork and do my name, again.  The instructor gave us Chinese names - some were variations of our English name but most were what she saw as traits or personality.  IIRC, one character was something about thinking (or overthinking) before doing.  Hmmm ... sometimes, I guess.

A pink box was delivered today -  Georgetown Cupcakes.  MLW got a Congrat's Grad assortment for Lazy Lobster, now that they have their BFA.  I figure I can have one, this week.


----------



## snowbear

PANDA!
PANDA-PANDA-PANDA!


----------



## SquarePeg

Painted this tonight.  It's not exactly a copy but more inspired by something I saw on Instagram.  I used the salt technique on the background but didn't think of it until I was on the second wash so the "snowflakes" are not white but I think they work.  I used Kosher salt because it's chunkier.  I tried Kosher vs sea salt on a scrap paper and the Kosher salt is a lot more effective.  I wish I had put fewer of the short stubby branches and I'm not a fan of the way the ground came out... do you think some very soft shadows would improve it?


----------



## terri

How pretty!  I like the use of the salt I'm seeing here in some of these paintings.   

About the ground:  I can only offer up that the base of the trees have that "floating" look of having no grounding coloring.   You might try some bluish or blue-brown tones around the base of each tree.   It's kind of subtle, but can add a lot.


----------



## terri

Like this, kind of,  though it's not a snowy ground but the concept is the same, a shadow under the tree to ground it:


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Wow!   I seriously am impressed with the time and meticulousness of this drawing.  You mentioned pens, so this must be ink.   All those tiny, perfect little strokes....just amazing.  I see cross-hatching, too.
> .
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terri, I’m going to start tracing more often!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, if a sketch gets you there faster (especially for something this detailed), then have at it!
> 
> Great job.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Terri!


----------



## SquarePeg

My attempt at copying an abstract poppies watercolor. Ran into a few issues when my paper dried on me before I was done loosely spreading the flowers. Probably due to a doggie gotta potty interruption.   Tried to fix that issue and it didn’t really blend out the way it was intended.  A bit of a cool abstract from far away and a bit of a hot mess from up close.  Now that I know what went wrong, I’ll be trying this one again.  Also from what I’ve read, the cheap paper works against me when trying this wet on wet loose technique.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> My attempt at copying an abstract poppies watercolor. Ran into a few issues when my paper dried on me before I was done loosely spreading the flowers. Probably due to a doggie gotta potty interruption.   Tried to fix that issue and it didn’t really blend out the way it was intended.  A bit of a cool abstract from far away and a bit of a hot mess from up close.  Now that I know what went wrong, I’ll be trying this one again.  Also from what I’ve read, the cheap paper works against me when trying this wet on wet loose technique.
> 
> View attachment 192706


Gorgeous!


----------



## terri

Well, I love it, and I can't see that it's a hot mess from any angle.   We're all hyper critical of our own stuff, likely because only we know what we were trying to get at during creation.   

I think it's lovely!    I'll be interested in seeing the next one.


----------



## SquarePeg

I think I would like to just paint poppies every single time.


----------



## waday

Here’s a near final.. I meant to take several WIPs, but I ended up being a little more lax with this one. Mix of pen and charcoal


----------



## terri

Aww, I love the little guy!    Nice details with those whiskers.   Cute composition.


----------



## snowbear

Sharon - try adding water dripped from a small sponge or a brush (think water drops for photos)  to re-wet a small area; you should have better control in placement.

We've been busy rearranging furniture, getting the new table, taking stuff to storage, and trying to get the carpet dry from when the washing machine decided to take a big pi$$.  I have the POTM Voting thread up, so I should have some time this evening for drawing or painting.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Aww, I love the little guy!    Nice details with those whiskers.   Cute composition.


Thank you!


----------



## terri

Another sketched face in graphite and colored pencils.   The colored pencils just don't erase well enough for a crappy sketcher like me.   I'm probably going to stick with graphite pencils.   They erase well enough, and if I think I'm going to paint over them, I can use a workable fixative spray to cover.   I started out doing that, then broke away while experimenting with other sketching media.  

Here's the new face:







A couple of work-in-progress pics.   I did the background first so I could just roll the oil pastels over it later.  






Started getting really messy here. 






Finished:






I like this one better than the other one, not quite as delicate.  I hadn't tried jewelry and changed it a couple times.   I want to get away from the hats for awhile.    Anyway, this one was fun to do - no attempt at realism from me!


----------



## SquarePeg

Very cool Terri.  I like the hats, it’s sort of your trademark!


----------



## SquarePeg

Painted this last night after looking at some lupine photos online trying to plan “The Great Lupine Chase” for tomorrow.  Heading out at 1am to drive up to NH mountains for sunrise at a lupine field.  This painting is, IMO, too in the middle.  Not loose enough to be loose and not detailed enough to be realism.  I actually liked the Instagram crop the best since I messed up the bottom.


----------



## terri

This is cool, I like all these vertical lines.   Pretty palette, too, with your yellow sky.  I don't think you messed up the bottom at all.

You're heading out at 1 am? !   Now that's dedication for a sunrise shoot!   Hope the weather and the flowers cooperate with you! 

Now that you're painting, remember that all photos can be used as references, if they don't come out the way you want.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> This is cool, I like all these vertical lines.   Pretty palette, too, with your yellow sky.  I don't think you messed up the bottom at all.
> 
> You're heading out at 1 am? !   Now that's dedication for a sunrise shoot!   Hope the weather and the flowers cooperate with you!
> 
> Now that you're painting, remember that all photos can be used as references, if they don't come out the way you want.



Lately when I pick up my camera I am thinking more about how I would want to paint something than how to get the photo I want.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Another sketched face in graphite and colored pencils.   The colored pencils just don't erase well enough for a crappy sketcher like me.   I'm probably going to stick with graphite pencils.   They erase well enough, and if I think I'm going to paint over them, I can use a workable fixative spray to cover.   I started out doing that, then broke away while experimenting with other sketching media.
> 
> Here's the new face:
> 
> View attachment 192842
> 
> 
> A couple of work-in-progress pics.   I did the background first so I could just roll the oil pastels over it later.
> 
> View attachment 192843
> 
> 
> Started getting really messy here.
> 
> View attachment 192844
> 
> 
> Finished:
> 
> View attachment 192845
> 
> 
> I like this one better than the other one, not quite as delicate.  I hadn't tried jewelry and changed it a couple times.   I want to get away from the hats for awhile.    Anyway, this one was fun to do - no attempt at realism from me!


I agree with Sharon, that hat is awesome. I love the shading


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Lately when I pick up my camera I am thinking more about how I would want to paint something than how to get the photo I want.


   This is how it starts.


----------



## waday

Tried my own art with colored pencils, rather than my daughter’s coloring book. Lol

It’s supposed to be a neon sign at night.




Neon Sign by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## terri

What a great sign!  I bet that was fun to sketch out.   The scaffold looks like Star Trek communicators.      Love it!

I see the glowing effect around it, and reflection in the foreground.   Quite fabulous.       The only thing I'd be tempted to do would be darkening the sky a bit more, to make it pop.  Purple and black make a great sky combo.   Yay!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> What a great sign!  I bet that was fun to sketch out.   The scaffold looks like Star Trek communicators.      Love it!
> 
> I see the glowing effect around it, and reflection in the foreground.   Quite fabulous.       The only thing I'd be tempted to do would be darkening the sky a bit more, to make it pop.  Purple and black make a great sky combo.   Yay!


Thanks! I’ll darken it tonight to see how it looks and will repost.


----------



## snowbear

Last night's dessert.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> The only thing I'd be tempted to do would be darkening the sky a bit more, to make it pop.


You’re so right, it looks great with a darker sky. I also found a blending pencil and went wild.




Neon Sign 2 by Wade, on Flickr

ETA: and now I see spots that need fixed... I’m done, tell me I’m done lol


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Last night's dessert.
> 
> View attachment 192880


That looks delicious! 

So does the watermelon!


----------



## limr

I've tried flowers a few more times and am starting to feel like the ones that came out looking good are just beginner's luck  So I am just going back to sort of doodling to figure out what the paint does, and what style I'm trying to achieve. I know I am not going for any kind of realism, but I'm still working out what I _am_ going for. I love the loose, delicate look of the water colors, and simple shapes, and am looking for tutorials on how to achieve that without it looking like I'm a 5-year-old finger painting  (And yes, I make notes to myself on my doodle pages.)


----------



## limr

A few more doodle pages. I have an emulsion lift of stained glass doors and I wanted to practice shapes, so I used it as a model. The really crappy attempts were me realizing that I'm not good at copying, and then trying to work instead on interpreting.





Trying out different shapes and brushstrokes, and the squares on top are different paint consistencies and layering.





And finally, a little abstract I just felt like doing in the midst of more doodling


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> I've tried flowers a few more times and am starting to feel like the ones that came out looking good are just beginner's luck  So I am just going back to sort of doodling to figure out what the paint does, and what style I'm trying to achieve. I know I am not going for any kind of realism, but I'm still working out what I _am_ going for. I love the loose, delicate look of the water colors, and simple shapes, and am looking for tutorials on how to achieve that without it looking like I'm a 5-year-old finger painting  (And yes, I make notes to myself on my doodle pages.)
> 
> View attachment 192898



I really liked the tutorials on loose florals by Angela Fehr and Andrew Geeson (his are more just watching him paint than a tutorial).   The loose hydrangea by Fehr was really helpful and the abstract poppies by Geeson.


----------



## snowbear

Don't over think it, Leo.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> Don't over think it, Leo.



great advice!  Another gem I heard in a tutorial on using a photo for inspiration  - it’s art, make it your own - you’re not a copy machine.


----------



## limr

Yeah, I totally overthink things, which is one of the reasons why I took some steps back to focus on shapes and shading. I tend to practice the same things over and over again so I can be consistent and predictable, so when I get to the point where I think 'I want it to look like X" then I will know how to do that. It's muscle memory, too, I suppose. 

Planning on trying a few more tutorials this weekend.


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> Yeah, I totally overthink things, which is one of the reasons why I took some steps back to focus on shapes and shading. I tend to practice the same things over and over again so I can be consistent and predictable, so when I get to the point where I think 'I want it to look like X" then I will know how to do that. It's muscle memory, too, I suppose.
> 
> Planning on trying a few more tutorials this weekend.



This tutorial was not about florals but it was an interesting lesson on loose painting and how to decide what to add detail to and how to just “suggest” something instead.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> A few more doodle pages. I have an emulsion lift of stained glass doors and I wanted to practice shapes, so I used it as a model. The really crappy attempts were me realizing that I'm not good at copying, and then trying to work instead on interpreting.
> 
> View attachment 192899
> 
> Trying out different shapes and brushstrokes, and the squares on top are different paint consistencies and layering.
> 
> View attachment 192900
> 
> And finally, a little abstract I just felt like doing in the midst of more doodling
> 
> View attachment 192901


Doodling is actually a terrific activity.   You already know you overthink things, so doodling is a nice relaxing way to just let stuff come out.   Who cares?    The more you can train yourself to stay in that relaxed frame of mind, the more you'll have _fun_ with it.  

The others are right - it's about _interpretations_ when we use reference photos or look at the Masters.   It's fun to copy them as best we can - I've done it a LOT - but my medium is different, my skill level and approach are different - the results are always going to be different.   But I also learn stuff every time because I'm making myself try things I wouldn't ordinarily do (flowers and I will not ever really get along).


----------



## terri

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I'd be tempted to do would be darkening the sky a bit more, to make it pop.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so right, it looks great with a darker sky. I also found a blending pencil and went wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neon Sign 2 by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> ETA: and now I see spots that need fixed... I’m done, tell me I’m done lol
Click to expand...

This made a big difference, didn't it?   Frankly, it's just adding more _contrast_, like with our photography.   Certain things transfer across mediums.   You really made that neon sign, and that cool glowing effect, just pop!


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I totally overthink things, which is one of the reasons why I took some steps back to focus on shapes and shading. I tend to practice the same things over and over again so I can be consistent and predictable, so when I get to the point where I think 'I want it to look like X" then I will know how to do that. It's muscle memory, too, I suppose.
> 
> Planning on trying a few more tutorials this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tutorial was not about florals but it was an interesting lesson on loose painting and how to decide what to add detail to and how to just “suggest” something instead.
Click to expand...


That's funny - I have that exact video loaded up and have started watching, but stopped about 1/3 the way through until I have some time and mental energy to focus on the rest of it.


----------



## waday

@limr , I like your doodles, and your notes to yourself. I find I write similar notes as “boo this sucks”, but often I’m just in my head. I’ll show something to my biased wife who tells me it looks great, so I usually accept that and move forward. Or, I’ll make a show out of tearing it up into little pieces and throwing it out.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I'd be tempted to do would be darkening the sky a bit more, to make it pop.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so right, it looks great with a darker sky. I also found a blending pencil and went wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neon Sign 2 by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> ETA: and now I see spots that need fixed... I’m done, tell me I’m done lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This made a big difference, didn't it?   Frankly, it's just adding more _contrast_, like with our photography.   Certain things transfer across mediums.   You really made that neon sign, and that cool glowing effect, just pop!
Click to expand...

It’s so true! Thank you!


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> @limr , I like your doodles, and your notes to yourself. I find I write similar notes as “boo this sucks”, but often I’m just in my head. I’ll show something to my biased wife who tells me it looks great, so I usually accept that and move forward. Or, I’ll make a show out of tearing it up into little pieces and throwing it out.



My little voice will say - what a mess!  I do save them though for inspiration.  I love a challenge.


----------



## terri

I've thrown out some stuff, but even when I know it's bad, I keep it.  And sometimes I finish stuff and just - don't like it, but am not sure why.     I'll show those to my husband, who won't mince words if he doesn't like something, and sometimes he'll agree - or support what I find lacking.

Like with photography, it can be illuminating to come across something later and see it more clearly.   (Usually not for the better.)


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> @limr , I like your doodles, and your notes to yourself. I find I write similar notes as “boo this sucks”, but often I’m just in my head. I’ll show something to my biased wife who tells me it looks great, so I usually accept that and move forward. Or, I’ll make a show out of tearing it up into little pieces and throwing it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little voice will say - what a mess!  I do save them though for inspiration.  I love a challenge.
Click to expand...


Sometimes I tear it up if it really is just a total hash and I can't even remember what I did to screw it up, so I can't even leave a note to say "don't do that again!"  But otherwise, I leave my mistakes, not only to learn from them, but to remind me that it's valuable to just get stuff onto the paper. It's what I tell my writing students - just get *something* on paper so you can work with it. You can't mold a vase on the pottery wheel if you never throw a shapeless lump of clay onto it. So if I tell my students to do it with a skill that they don't feel comfortable with yet, then I have to be willing to do it myself when I'm learning a new skill, too.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I'm taking an online class next Sat. on drawing flowers and making embroidery designs from that. Tomorrow I'm doing a monthly online embroidery class on samplers and of course, am already behind! lol Had technical difficulties and missed part of it so just this week figured out what I should've been working on!

*Jerry's Artarama is having a sale on paints, etc. that ends tonight.* In case anyone needs supplies.

Back to my 'homework' for the Sat. class. Good thing this is not for credit or anything! lol I was always good at cramming and working on the fly. Not sure that was a good habit to get into in high school and college.


----------



## snowbear

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm taking an online class next Sat. on drawing flowers and making embroidery designs from that. Tomorrow I'm doing a monthly online embroidery class on samplers and of course, am already behind! lol Had technical difficulties and missed part of it so just this week figured out what I should've been working on!


Sounds good.  Can't wait to see some.


----------



## terri

A new face - this time, throwing all pretense of realism clearly out the window.    







I started with this sketch, then combined a couple of ref images for background and palette:






 A couple of closeups:











A lot of times I end up liking my closeup pics better than the whole painting.    

The face in my sketch is really uneven.   Ugh.  But I wanted to pursue this sketch with the oil pastels, since at least I had a woman with a little attitude this time - and no hat!          I was able to hide some of those mistakes with the hair.  

This one was very freeing.


----------



## waday

That is amazing! Just gorgeous


----------



## SquarePeg

Love it - especially that last close up.


----------



## SquarePeg

Been attempting to capture the delicate quality of these blossoms but can’t seem to do it well. Suggestions?

Inspiration photo


 

1st try not loving the top flower and the branches are too thick


 

Shouldn’t have used black for the stamens 


 

Hated this one so I re-wet the whole paper and started dropping in more color. I kind of like the unintended result but the flowers are not delicate at all.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> That is amazing! Just gorgeous


Thank you! 



SquarePeg said:


> Love it - especially that last close up.


Hee hee, I know what you mean!

Thanks for the kind words, this one was fun.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Been attempting to capture the delicate quality of these blossoms but can’t seem to do it well. Suggestions?
> 
> Inspiration photo
> View attachment 193027
> 
> 1st try not loving the top flower and the branches are too thick
> View attachment 193028
> 
> Shouldn’t have used black for the stamens
> View attachment 193029
> 
> Hated this one so I re-wet the whole paper and started dropping in more color. I kind of like the unintended result but the flowers are not delicate at all.
> View attachment 193030


Each of these is good.   For delicacy, I think the first one hits the mark.  I don't think the stems are too big, maybe use a lighter shade so they don't overpower?   But you did great with those flowers.

The others are good, too, just different.  Maybe the outlines are heavier than the first one?

Instead of black, try a deep blue, like Prussian blue, for that contrast.  Your thin lines are really good on each one.

I don't know anything about watercolor techniques, so Charlie or the others may have actual suggestions there.   All I can say is whatever you did with the top one looks the most delicate to me.


----------



## SquarePeg

Thanks for the feedback.  After watching a few videos this morning, I think what’s bothering me about the flowers the most is that they are too open compared to the look I was going for.  I may have to set this one aside for a bit.  I ended up with 6 versions and none that was what I was going for.  Maybe will try a looser version at a later time.


----------



## SquarePeg

Of course this practice I did using the cheap grey super thin paper that came with the paints came out the best.


----------



## limr

@SquarePeg I agree, the first attempt was the most delicate - I think the bottom flower was a bit moreso than the top one. And that last one is the closest to the inspiration photo.

The thing that always impresses me the most about portraits, and especially that last one of yours, @terri , is the placement of different colors in different areas of the face that you wouldn't think would work, but then they totally work. I know it takes practice to learn what will look 'right' but for the moment, at my skill level, it's all quite mysterious how you do that 

In the meantime, I've been taking a break from flowers and practicing with creating perspective with sketches and color using photos as a guide. I know I didn't get the same lines as in the photos, but I'm definitely getting better at sketching than I used to be. There are things I need to improve for my next attempts, but I'm also learning


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Of course this practice I did using the cheap grey super thin paper that came with the paints came out the best.
> 
> View attachment 193045


It looks like a Polaroid emulsion lift, artfully torn in all the right places.      Fabulous!


----------



## terri

limr said:


> The thing that always impresses me the most about portraits, and especially that last one of yours, @terri , is the placement of different colors in different areas of the face that you wouldn't think would work, but then they totally work. I know it takes practice to learn what will look 'right' but for the moment, at my skill level, it's all quite mysterious how you do that


Well, thank you.   I look at a LOT of art, and a lot of different art styles.   It is a mystery to me, too, how real painters (oils) learn to mix their own flesh tones with crazy colors that should never work, but somehow do.   Take a look at van Gogh's portraits and you'll see pretty fast that it's a whole different world.   And very freeing, as I said before, to just splat stuff on there as opposed to endless blending and smoothing with more normal flesh tone colors, like I did with those other portraits.

Also, note that most of the surface of that face above is actually rather normal in tone, when you look at it.   I went a little nuts with shadow colors, deep browns or blue, and I found a funky green I put in there, but mostly on the sides.  The mouth, the nose, part of the cheeks, is all more "normal" in tone, with bold white for highlights.    Shadows and outlining - that's all I did out of bounds.   Study any of the Masters that you like, and you might have what I like to call a light bulb moment.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> In the meantime, I've been taking a break from flowers and practicing with creating perspective with sketches and color using photos as a guide. I know I didn't get the same lines as in the photos, but I'm definitely getting better at sketching than I used to be. There are things I need to improve for my next attempts, but I'm also learning


So, this is what I'm noticing.   Your ref photos look like Polaroids - or rather, Fuju film maybe, shot from a classic Polaroid camera or similar?   Because the lenses in some of those cameras were made to be slightly wide-angle, which will create distortion - not the best kind of plane to use for perspective sketch practice.   You're saying you were going for the same lines as the photos, but both the car and the little shed carry that wide-angle distortion.   Maybe a regular 50mm lens on your Pentax will flatten the planes better.    

Reference photos can be tricky for this reason.   Have you ever looked at using a simple grid technique?   You lay a grid over a small version of your ref photo, then lay the same grid over your practice paper, and follow the lines easier that way.   (Grids don't play - they will also help to show you quickly if you have a ref photo with perspective issues.)


----------



## snowbear

Been away a bit.
Terri - I love this, especially the way the eyes came out.
Sharon - I agree that the first one captures the transparency best - build up washes to get the depth.
Leonore - Nice to see you expanding your subjects.  Try guidelines - make a point at the convergence and draw lines to that point - leading lines.  Start with one (looking down a street), then move to two-point perspective (a corner).


----------



## terri

Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that always impresses me the most about portraits, and especially that last one of yours, @terri , is the placement of different colors in different areas of the face that you wouldn't think would work, but then they totally work. I know it takes practice to learn what will look 'right' but for the moment, at my skill level, it's all quite mysterious how you do that
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank you.   I look at a LOT of art, and a lot of different art styles.   It is a mystery to me, too, how real painters (oils) learn to mix their own flesh tones with crazy colors that should never work, but somehow do.   Take a look at van Gogh's portraits and you'll see pretty fast that it's a whole different world.   And very freeing, as I said before, to just splat stuff on there as opposed to endless blending and smoothing with more normal flesh tone colors, like I did with those other portraits.
> 
> Also, note that most of the surface of that face above is actually rather normal in tone, when you look at it.   I went a little nuts with shadow colors, deep browns or blue, and I found a funky green I put in there, but mostly on the sides.  The mouth, the nose, part of the cheeks, is all more "normal" in tone, with bold white for highlights.    Shadows and outlining - that's all I did out of bounds.   Study any of the Masters that you like, and you might have what I like to call a light bulb moment.
Click to expand...


I love that pop art multi colored face look.  There are some water color artists that are really amazing me with that on Instagram. 



snowbear said:


> Been away a bit.
> Terri - I love this, especially the way the eyes came out.
> Sharon - I agree that the first one captures the transparency best - build up washes to get the depth.
> Leonore - Nice to see you expanding your subjects.  Try guidelines - make a point at the convergence and draw lines to that point - leading lines.  Start with one (looking down a street), then move to two-point perspective (a corner).



This is my final version after many attempts.  It’s not as airy as I wanted but I’m relatively happy with this.  I have to move on lol.  I expect I’ll be back at this one again when I have more skills.


----------



## SquarePeg

Meanwhile, in the middle is all the attempts at those blossoms - I think I’ve come to the conclusion that I like a messier, more abstract style. But I tend to second guess myself on whether the abstracts are getting better or just a hot mess.  I ordered a small amount of the 100% 140 lb cotton paper because it supposedly makes a big difference.  I did these and the last one above on the more expensive paper and I do think it’s nicer to work with but maybe too pricey for me at this point.


----------



## terri

These are great!    I love all your drips and dots, they give lots of movement to your paintings.   Painting loose is fun and relaxing, but it's tough for me sometimes!  Hard to let go of control.

You shouldn't be concerned about getting away from flowers, if that's what you like to paint.   Georgia O'Keeffe was famous for them!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> These are great!    I love all your drips and dots, they give lots of movement to your paintings.   Painting loose is fun and relaxing, but it's tough for me sometimes!  Hard to let go of control.
> 
> You shouldn't be concerned about getting away from flowers, if that's what you like to paint.   Georgia O'Keeffe was famous for them!



I truly appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> It is a mystery to me, too, how real painters (oils) learn to mix their own flesh tones with crazy colors that should never work, but somehow do.


This made me think of da Vinci, who literally dissected bodies to learn about the body and how to paint it and who layered color upon color to obtain the shade he needed.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> but maybe too pricey for me at this point


I say go for it. If it’s not too pricey, and you can dabble on cheaper paper to figure out technique first, splurge a little for your work. It’s worth it, in my opinion, but I’m the one urging my wife to use the more expensive yarns for knitting and I’m the one using more expensive items for my own hobbies.


----------



## waday

I want to draw portraits, but I’ve been so afraid of them. Decided to take it head on (sorry for the pun), and just draw them no matter how they turn out.

The first one will remain hidden, LOL. This second one I thought was a much better attempt. Proportions are still off, I tend to make faces shorter and wider. I actually had to go back and make his face narrower, and it’s still short and squashed. 

But, I’m proud of it, because I’m pushing myself.




Mr. Rogers by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> I want to draw portraits, but I’ve been so afraid of them. Decided to take it head on (sorry for the pun), and just draw them no matter how they turn out.
> 
> The first one will remain hidden, LOL. This second one I thought was a much better attempt. Proportions are still off, I tend to make faces shorter and wider. I actually had to go back and make his face narrower, and it’s still short and squashed.
> 
> But, I’m proud of it, because I’m pushing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rogers by Wade, on Flickr



I totally knew who it was before I scrolled all the way down and saw your title.  Awesome job!


----------



## SquarePeg

I think that watercolors have an ugly duckling phase.  They look pretty good while I'm painting them - vivid, sharp edges , then all of a sudden they start to dry and they look terrible - muddy, dull, matte and sloppy then... if I haven't tossed them into the nope pile, they seem to come back to life a bit when they are fully fully dried - like hours later.  After that I feel like I can add a few details to get rid of the flatness and kind of "save" the piece.  I wish I had taken photos of these in the duckling phase.  I know they're not amazing or anything but in the end I think they came out kind of cute and they have some pop which they didn't when the original painting was just dried.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to draw portraits, but I’ve been so afraid of them. Decided to take it head on (sorry for the pun), and just draw them no matter how they turn out.
> 
> The first one will remain hidden, LOL. This second one I thought was a much better attempt. Proportions are still off, I tend to make faces shorter and wider. I actually had to go back and make his face narrower, and it’s still short and squashed.
> 
> But, I’m proud of it, because I’m pushing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rogers by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally knew who it was before I scrolled all the way down and saw your title.  Awesome job!
Click to expand...

Thank you! When he had wider cheeks (yes, they were even wider), my wife said Luke Wilson... Whoops hahaha


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> I think that watercolors have an ugly duckling phase.  They look pretty good while I'm painting them - vivid, sharp edges , then all of a sudden they start to dry and they look terrible - muddy, dull, matte and sloppy then... if I haven't tossed them into the nope pile, they seem to come back to life a bit when they are fully fully dried - like hours later.  After that I feel like I can add a few details to get rid of the flatness and kind of "save" the piece.  I wish I had taken photos of these in the duckling phase.  I know they're not amazing or anything but in the end I think they came out kind of cute and they have some pop which they didn't when the original painting was just dried.
> 
> View attachment 193094


They are very cute. If they were mine, I’d put them in matching frames and hang them in my daughter’s room.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> I want to draw portraits, but I’ve been so afraid of them. Decided to take it head on (sorry for the pun), and just draw them no matter how they turn out.
> 
> The first one will remain hidden, LOL. This second one I thought was a much better attempt. Proportions are still off, I tend to make faces shorter and wider. I actually had to go back and make his face narrower, and it’s still short and squashed.
> 
> But, I’m proud of it, because I’m pushing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rogers by Wade, on Flickr


Good job!   I agree, portraits are scary.       You get extra props for not just sketching the outline, but doing all this shading and detail work.   That is really an impressive effort.

And I also agree that you should be proud of it because it means you're pushing yourself.   It's hard to get out of our comfort zones, isn't it?   gah!!


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I think that watercolors have an ugly duckling phase.  They look pretty good while I'm painting them - vivid, sharp edges , then all of a sudden they start to dry and they look terrible - muddy, dull, matte and sloppy then... if I haven't tossed them into the nope pile, they seem to come back to life a bit when they are fully fully dried - like hours later.  After that I feel like I can add a few details to get rid of the flatness and kind of "save" the piece.  I wish I had taken photos of these in the duckling phase.  I know they're not amazing or anything but in the end I think they came out kind of cute and they have some pop which they didn't when the original painting was just dried.
> 
> View attachment 193094


That's so interesting!   It gives you an option to come back later and make another assessment.   It makes sense that the paper might take longer to really dry down, as opposed to what you feel on the surface.   That could change between paper types, too.    

Yes, take photos next time, in the name of work-in-progress.   I agree with Wade, these really did come out cute!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to draw portraits, but I’ve been so afraid of them. Decided to take it head on (sorry for the pun), and just draw them no matter how they turn out.
> 
> The first one will remain hidden, LOL. This second one I thought was a much better attempt. Proportions are still off, I tend to make faces shorter and wider. I actually had to go back and make his face narrower, and it’s still short and squashed.
> 
> But, I’m proud of it, because I’m pushing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rogers by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Good job!   I agree, portraits are scary.       You get extra props for not just sketching the outline, but doing all this shading and detail work.   That is really an impressive effort.
> 
> And I also agree that you should be proud of it because it means you're pushing yourself.   It's hard to get out of our comfort zones, isn't it?   gah!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Terri! I feel like I can’t draw a picture without shading something lol


----------



## snowbear

I found this one on the little shelf that was over the drawing table.  It had fallen over and was behind something else.  I don't remember exactly when I painted it - a few of years ago; I'll have to find the original photo for an idea.  Acrylic on canvas, 5x7.




Untitled by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Ok, last Mr. Rogers attempt. But, I can totally see Luke Wilson, and now I’m convinced I actually drew his portrait.


----------



## SquarePeg

I see Luke Wilson in that one.  I think it’s the eyes.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Ok, last Mr. Rogers attempt. But, I can totally see Luke Wilson, and now I’m convinced I actually drew his portrait.
> 
> View attachment 193117


It's absolutely an improvement.  Amazing what just a few subtle changes can have, isn't it?   Great work!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I found this one on the little shelf that was over the drawing table.  It had fallen over and was behind something else.  I don't remember exactly when I painted it - a few of years ago; I'll have to find the original photo for an idea.  Acrylic on canvas, 5x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


Wow!  This one's just gorgeous!   That's a lot of components for a 5x7, too.   I find anything smaller than 8x10 to be more challenging, frankly.   

Acrylic on canvas, eh?   It looks great!


----------



## SquarePeg

Did I tell you guys I went to Michael's yesterday and was like a kid in a candy store?  I restrained myself as best I could, lol.  I bought small tubes of Payne's Grey, Cad Yellow and Yellow Ochre to fill in some gaps in my half pan set.  And a small bottle of Dr Phil Martin's Bombay ink in Magenta.  I have been fascinated by the abstract florals of Kris Keyes and she seems to use ink instead of water color about 1/2 the time so I wanted to give it a try to see what the difference is.  Excited to have some time tonight to play around.  Also bought a cheap foam board to tape my paper to so I can tilt as needed.  Oh and a kneading eraser.  That's it.  But I wanted to buy everything!


----------



## waday

@SquarePeg , that’s so awesome! Love it so much! Excited to see more of your floral work!


----------



## snowbear

Thanks, Terri.
Ink, Sharon?  Now you need to get one of these:


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Did I tell you guys I went to Michael's yesterday and was like a kid in a candy store?  I restrained myself as best I could, lol.  I bought small tubes of Payne's Grey, Cad Yellow and Yellow Ochre to fill in some gaps in my half pan set.  And a small bottle of Dr Phil Martin's Bombay ink in Magenta.  I have been fascinated by the abstract florals of Kris Keyes and she seems to use ink instead of water color about 1/2 the time so I wanted to give it a try to see what the difference is.  Excited to have some time tonight to play around.  Also bought a cheap foam board to tape my paper to so I can tilt as needed.  Oh and a kneading eraser.  That's it.  But I wanted to buy everything!


Hahaha, sounds like a blast!  I love having fun at an art supply store. 

Paynes Gray is an AWESOME color, btw.  It's going to show up for you when nothing else will do.   

Neutrals are fun!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> Thanks, Terri.
> Ink, Sharon?  Now you need to get one of these:
> View attachment 193154
> View attachment 193155


That is one beautiful looking pen!


----------



## terri

I am tickled to death with this one.   It's a copy of one of Picasso's many paintings of Sylvette David.   In the 1950's, she worked in a pottery shop where Picasso kept a little studio at the time, firing his own pottery.   She had beautiful blonde hair and often swept it up like this, and he noticed it and made as many as 40 different portraits of her.  She became known as "the girl with the ponytail" and her hair was imitated by stars at the time, like Brigitte Bardot.   She was very shy, avoided the public scrutiny as best one can when made a star of sorts by being a muse to Picasso.   She is firm when saying he was always respectful of her.  

Anyway - I came across this one and was struck by the grayscale style.   What?!     Had to try it.   I used a grid for this one, because the proportions are unique and I didn't think I could eyeball them.  





And because I'm so tickled with how it turned out, I will torture you visually with my WIP photos.    

Here is my sketch over the grid pattern I made (I don't do those tiny grids).   Notice how I got the eye direction wrong; I realized it later and corrected her gaze.






I did the background first, and worked on the face, correcting the direction of the eyes.   I erased some of the grid lines in the head, but they're still visible in the sketch.  





Got to working on the hair, scumbled in some dark gray in the neck there, shadowing and such.  Then I got more absorbed and didn't take any more pics.   Lucky you.  




This one was so.much.FUN.   It was weird.   I broke out every shade of gray I own.   It's fun - so many grays move towards blue, some stay in the typical middle-gray tone.   Even whites are different between manufacturers.   I knew all this, but never had a palette where I could _only_ work with them.  

I learned a lot doing this one.   I hated coming to an end.  I will miss this girl.   *sniffle*   

(Note: Sylvette David is still alive, and goes by her married name of Lydia Corbett now.   Picasso gave her several of the paintings and sketches.   She studied art and became a painter in her own right.   Yay!)


----------



## SquarePeg

Love it.  That does look like it was fun and great backstory


----------



## waday

Beautiful @terri !


----------



## snowbear

Awesome work, Terri.  I was planning on putting the desk together this weekend but the top is still in Cali - I guess I'll do some art.


----------



## terri

Thanks everyone!   It's sitting up across the room, still taped to the board.  I'll spray it in a few weeks with a finishing spray. 

I'm kind of obsessed with portraits these days.       All kinds.


----------



## SquarePeg

Trying not to go to sleep today and end up on an off schedule all week!  Here are some sleep deprived florals.  The 1st one was too fussy so I spritzed it into a blob and ended up liking it.  I’m calling it accidental art.  I wish I had taken a before pic.  The 2nd I’m trying to work on getting my flower petals at least oriented in a reasonably realistic direction.  Getting that right seems to be my current hurdle.  My flowers always look a bit misshapen and then the abstracts don’t work.   I think I need to sketch more flowers until I get it.


----------



## terri

That first one did turn out nicely - so soft and dreamy.   It's really hard to think about taking pics while you're actually in the zone.  But fun to look at later.  I love that dusty pink!

You're doing great with your flowers!


----------



## SquarePeg

Tonight I copied a Kris Keyes tutorial.  I really love her style and that is what I’m working toward.  She makes it seem so effortless.  In one of her tutorials she says “you have to practice a lot and work hard to make it look like you didn’t work hard”.  I would consider this effort mildly successful but I think I went too far with some of the finishing touches and details.  Also my stems and leaves still suck.  But I am loving the ink instead of the watercolors (the magenta here) and I’m going to order a set of inks.  The colors are just so much more vibrant.


----------



## SquarePeg

Also thought you guys would appreciate my deviled egg platter palette.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 193449 Tonight I copied a Kris Keyes tutorial.  I really love her style and that is what I’m working toward.  She makes it seem so effortless.  In one of her tutorials she says “you have to practice a lot and work hard to make it look like you didn’t work hard”.  I would consider this effort mildly successful but I think I went too far with some of the finishing touches and details.  Also my stems and leaves still suck.  But I am loving the ink instead of the watercolors (the magenta here) and I’m going to order a set of inks.  The colors are just so much more vibrant.


Just beautiful!   You did very well here.   You could put something like this on stock card paper and use for personalized greeting cards.   Very good work.

Interesting that you're moving to trying more ink.   I agree that magenta sure looks intense.   Looking forward to seeing what you do with it - ink is something I'm really not likely to ever try.    I think both @snowbear and @waday sketch and paint with it.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193449 Tonight I copied a Kris Keyes tutorial.  I really love her style and that is what I’m working toward.  She makes it seem so effortless.  In one of her tutorials she says “you have to practice a lot and work hard to make it look like you didn’t work hard”.  I would consider this effort mildly successful but I think I went too far with some of the finishing touches and details.  Also my stems and leaves still suck.  But I am loving the ink instead of the watercolors (the magenta here) and I’m going to order a set of inks.  The colors are just so much more vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Just beautiful!   You did very well here.   You could put something like this on stock card paper and use for personalized greeting cards.   Very good work.
> 
> Interesting that you're moving to trying more ink.   I agree that magenta sure looks intense.   Looking forward to seeing what you do with it - ink is something I'm really not likely to ever try.    I think both @snowbear and @waday sketch and paint with it.
Click to expand...


Keyes uses inks and watercolors combined and the inks seem to behave similarly with the way they bloom and spread out when they hit the water but they don’t lighten or fade after they dry.  I’m trying to hold off on buying anything else for now.  We’ll see how long I can hold out lol.  I’ve been pretty much Amazon shopping my way through the pandemic and need to rein it in!


----------



## terri

Here's what I've been playing with:  graphite self portraits.   I have so few recent shots of me, I had to cobble a couple together to try to get different facial angles. 

These first few are kind of fussy - I have a set of  actual drawing pencils that allow for shading, but I don't really know what I'm doing.   Trying to follow lines, jowls, etc., to keep it real.       Some angles are more flattering than others, but I'm not trying to make these precious, just learn how to assess a face.  

Hair down (top heavy from layers):






Profile view, with hair in typical ponytail:






Frontal view with hair in ponytail.   This one's not a good likeness, somehow.  Face too thin or long - it's just wrong.   Okay looking, but wrong.   meh.





This is the last one I did.  Here, I quit trying to sketch out, then fill in, eyebrows, lids, etc.   I just wanted a_ line_ drawing, and was happy to get a _single line_ from an eyebrow all the way down to shaping the nose.     Took me awhile to figure this out.    Didn't bother much with shading or even the hair.     






Things I've learned about my face: 1) my nose is bigger than I thought.     2) My eyebrows are unevenly shaped, as I guess I unconsciously knew from my working years/makeup, using eyebrow pencil to even them up.  One's straight, one arches - when you start to draw this stuff, it stands out.    3) I have a very bony neck/collarbone area, that stands out more than I knew.   

Anyway, good exercise.   I'm ready to get back to copying Picasso, where symmetry goes out the window!


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193449 Tonight I copied a Kris Keyes tutorial.  I really love her style and that is what I’m working toward.  She makes it seem so effortless.  In one of her tutorials she says “you have to practice a lot and work hard to make it look like you didn’t work hard”.  I would consider this effort mildly successful but I think I went too far with some of the finishing touches and details.  Also my stems and leaves still suck.  But I am loving the ink instead of the watercolors (the magenta here) and I’m going to order a set of inks.  The colors are just so much more vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Just beautiful!   You did very well here.   You could put something like this on stock card paper and use for personalized greeting cards.   Very good work.
> 
> Interesting that you're moving to trying more ink.   I agree that magenta sure looks intense.   Looking forward to seeing what you do with it - ink is something I'm really not likely to ever try.    I think both @snowbear and @waday sketch and paint with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keyes uses inks and watercolors combined and the inks seem to behave similarly with the way they bloom and spread out when they hit the water but they don’t lighten or fade after they dry.  I’m trying to hold off on buying anything else for now.  We’ll see how long I can hold out lol.  I’ve been pretty much Amazon shopping my way through the pandemic and need to rein it in!
Click to expand...

   You and me both!   But it keeps us indoors and occupied, which is kind of the point.   Aside from blowing lots of money on books, I think I only splurged on the graphite pencil set, which was on sale, and different papers.


----------



## snowbear

Nice job on the eyes.

What inks are you using, Sharon?  I like that color.

I remember doing an exercise where we drew a model, first with five lines, then four lined, then three, then two then one.  The model was on her knees & elbows (knees and elbows were bent) and her head down - think turtle.  Mine started out with what looked like a curvy stick figure, then got real abstract.

Well, the desk is together, though I have to order another of their cable management trays (it attaches under the desk and holds all the wires so crap isn't all over the floor), so the drawing table is in storage.  I was able to keep the two drawer units here.  Now I need some subject ideas.

All of my money (and then some) went to the home office - electric Vari-desk, table, and small file cabinet/drawer unit.  I still need a better chair, but that will come later.  I haven't had the nerve to look at art supplies.


----------



## Mike Drone

Nice paintings and pictures!  My 11yr old daughter draws but she uses Copic markers.  Everyone time she buys one of the Copic markers I see a roll a film I can't buy.  =[  If it makes her happy though. =]


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> Nice job on the eyes.
> 
> What inks are you using, Sharon?  I like that color.
> 
> I remember doing an exercise where we drew a model, first with five lines, then four lined, then three, then two then one.  The model was on her knees & elbows (knees and elbows were bent) and her head down - think turtle.  Mine started out with what looked like a curvy stick figure, then got real abstract.
> 
> Well, the desk is together, though I have to order another of their cable management trays (it attaches under the desk and holds all the wires so crap isn't all over the floor), so the drawing table is in storage.  I was able to keep the two drawer units here.  Now I need some subject ideas.
> 
> All of my money (and then some) went to the home office - electric Vari-desk, table, and small file cabinet/drawer unit.  I still need a better chair, but that will come later.  I haven't had the nerve to look at art supplies.



Right now I just have the one bottle of Dr Phil Martin’s Bombay ink in magenta.  There are two sets or it’s sold individually.  I need a better idea of what colors I want before I buy anything else.


----------



## snowbear

OK, India inks.  Nice.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> Nice job on the eyes.
> 
> What inks are you using, Sharon?  I like that color.
> 
> I remember doing an exercise where we drew a model, first with five lines, then four lined, then three, then two then one.  The model was on her knees & elbows (knees and elbows were bent) and her head down - think turtle.  Mine started out with what looked like a curvy stick figure, then got real abstract.
> 
> Well, the desk is together, though I have to order another of their cable management trays (it attaches under the desk and holds all the wires so crap isn't all over the floor), so the drawing table is in storage.  I was able to keep the two drawer units here.  Now I need some subject ideas.
> 
> All of my money (and then some) went to the home office - electric Vari-desk, table, and small file cabinet/drawer unit.  I still need a better chair, but that will come later.  I haven't had the nerve to look at art supplies.


A live model like that sounds intimidating - but also a real drawing class!   That's a good way to learn.  

Congrats on getting the desk together at last, I know you were waiting for parts of it.   Hopefully it won't be ALL just for work.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> I’ve been pretty much Amazon shopping my way through the pandemic and need to rein it in!


My wife and I have been so bad. Me particularly with art supplies. LOL

I’d trust Charlie more with ink recommendations.  But, I would suggest a set of Microns. Heh heh heh...



terri said:


> Here's what I've been playing with:  graphite self portraits.   I have so few recent shots of me, I had to cobble a couple together to try to get different facial angles.
> 
> These first few are kind of fussy - I have a set of  actual drawing pencils that allow for shading, but I don't really know what I'm doing.   Trying to follow lines, jowls, etc., to keep it real.       Some angles are more flattering than others, but I'm not trying to make these precious, just learn how to assess a face.
> 
> Hair down (top heavy from layers):
> 
> View attachment 193470
> 
> 
> Profile view, with hair in typical ponytail:
> 
> View attachment 193471
> 
> 
> Frontal view with hair in ponytail.   This one's not a good likeness, somehow.  Face too thin or long - it's just wrong.   Okay looking, but wrong.   meh.
> 
> View attachment 193477
> 
> This is the last one I did.  Here, I quit trying to sketch out, then fill in, eyebrows, lids, etc.   I just wanted a_ line_ drawing, and was happy to get a _single line_ from an eyebrow all the way down to shaping the nose.     Took me awhile to figure this out.    Didn't bother much with shading or even the hair.
> 
> View attachment 193478
> 
> 
> Things I've learned about my face: 1) my nose is bigger than I thought.     2) My eyebrows are unevenly shaped, as I guess I unconsciously knew from my working years/makeup, using eyebrow pencil to even them up.  One's straight, one arches - when you start to draw this stuff, it stands out.    3) I have a very bony neck/collarbone area, that stands out more than I knew.
> 
> Anyway, good exercise.   I'm ready to get back to copying Picasso, where symmetry goes out the window!


Terri, these are great! I love the minimal nature of them, the clean lines, and the select shading.


----------



## waday

Quick drawing from two days ago, inspired by the 3 hours we were without power after a tree fell on power lines. This is charcoal pencil. 

Quick because I’ve been challenging myself to have a drawing completed or almost completed in under 20 minutes. (My two previous Mr. Rogers pictures were also done in about 20 minutes.) As odd as it sounds, I’m trying to get myself to focus on aspects of the drawing other than details.

Also see another drawing of my favorite photo of my grandfather. This is regular old #2 pencil.




Quick drawings by Wade, on Flickr




Quick drawings by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Nice, Wade,  You want to speed up and I want to slow down.

As far as inks; I don't really have a lot of experience until fairly recently.  I did some doodling with India ink and a dip pen (the Speedball nibs) many years ago.  In the classes I took, we had India ink and Sumi ink for the calligraphy class.  I have six or seven Daler Rowney acrylic inks that I've using once in a while, but most of my inks are for fountain pens.  My favorites are the Iroshizuku (made or marketed by Pilot), and I have a few Noodler's (including a near-invisible glow-in-the-dark.)  I don't think FP ink colors are generally geared towards artists, and I haven't tried mixing them.  They fall in to the "whatever is at hand," category for me, like the standard #2 school pencil.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Nice, Wade, You want to speed up and I want to slow down.


Thanks Charlie! If I focus on details, I can spend hours. Those hours end in frustration. I’m seeing how focusing on shapes, angles, etc impact the image first, then if I want, I’ll go back to fill in the details (and spend more time).

That’s actually why I started with the pen drawings rather than pencil.

I like your dip pen. Do you have any recommendations on where to buy or which one? I have a couple of fountain pens, one from Levenger and one from Visconti. Both are broad tip, and I kind of want something thinner. Not sure if that means I need to go to fine or if I need paper that won’t allow as much bleed in the ink?


----------



## terri

Love these drawings, Wade!   Charcoal has such a unique look: so soft, almost smudgy.   I guess you can get a similar look from drawing pencils if you go to the softest ones, but charcoal is likely quicker.    Nicely done on both!   

I waffle about speed.   There's no question that forcing a speed exercise will make you pay more attention to overall shapes, forget the details.   Sometimes the suggestion of subject is all you need - as in Impressionism.   But it's seriously hard for me to dash things off, I'm just not there yet.   I have gotten faster, overall, just because I've done more paintings and can handle the medium  better.   But my drawings still take time and I have to watch myself not to get close in and bogged down with minutiae that won't be seen from a couple feet back.   One of the best tips I've gotten was to stand back from the easel.


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, Wade, You want to speed up and I want to slow down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Charlie! If I focus on details, I can spend hours. Those hours end in frustration. I’m seeing how focusing on shapes, angles, etc impact the image first, then if I want, I’ll go back to fill in the details (and spend more time).
> 
> That’s actually why I started with the pen drawings rather than pencil.
> 
> I like your dip pen. Do you have any recommendations on where to buy or which one? I have a couple of fountain pens, one from Levenger and one from Visconti. Both are broad tip, and I kind of want something thinner. Not sure if that means I need to go to fine or if I need paper that won’t allow as much bleed in the ink?
Click to expand...

That dip pen is glass.  I picked it up on Amazon. There are a number of places that carry them.  It takes getting used to and you have to hold it at just the right angle.  For drawing and calligraphy, I'd recommend a set of the speedball nibs and a holder (or two); The Cartooning set is a good starting point. The "B" style are round tips (number is size - 0 is largest, 6 is smallest - like apertures) and the quill style (artist and bowl) are good for very fine lines.  I'd guess I use the B5 or B6 the most.  The other Speedball styles ("A" is square, "C" is flat, "CF" is flat left-hand) are more useful in lettering and calligraphy.  You can use them with any ink.  I did have a bowl nib crack but they're cheap enough.

Paper can be a big problem with bleed.  Bonded papers geared towards multimedia or paint are less susceptible, as a is bristol and parchment.  I just use Canson 98 lb/160 g multimedia paper (it has a blue cover) for just about anything.  Hot press watercolor (smooth) would also be OK.  There are a few journals that are FP ink friendly -  Rhodia comes to mind.  Goulet (listed later) has a decent selection.

You can replace the nibs, often without any special tools.  Lamy (the Safari & Vista lines) are real simple as the nib slides off and on the top of the feed (I'll put together some photos).  Others can be changed by pulling, or screwing the feed out (the nib sits on top but most of the metal is inside the pen).  Others are integral with the pen end and would have to have the whole piece changed (again - photos).

Take a look at The Goulet Pen Co for pen nibs and videos on how to change them.  The nibs (other than the Lamy) are sized by the width of the shank(?) - the part that sits on the feed and is inside the pen body.  Most seem to be 5mm or 6mm, but Brian & co can help.  They may not have, say, the Levenger nibs, but they should have something that fits.  If you're not worried about "keeping it stock,"  they are a good source. Another cool thing with them, if you buy (at least with pens and inks), they (typically Rachel) will put a hand-signed note in the package, and specify which ink is is.  They also give you a lagniappe - a Tootsie Pop.  RLC (Really Large Chicken - our oldest) sent me a pen and set of three small ink bottles for my birthday a few years ago.  When I opened the outside package, I saw the Tootsie Pop and knew right away, what kind of gift it was.

If you want to play with various color inks, they sell samples.  You can order specific brand/colors or pick from one of their preset collections (red, blue, purple, etc.)

If you get to the DC area (and everyone is in phase 3 open), you should make a trip to Fahrney's.  They carry the higher end pens but have some of the mid-range, as well.  I got the Delta, Pelikan and the contemporary Shaeffers there, during one of the monthly sales.  They are located on F St, NW, across from the National Press Club.

Lamy Safari (color bodies) and Vista (clear "demonstrator" body) are good all-round pens that run between $35 and $40 are one of my favorites - I have 5 of them and a Lamy Joy, which is an italic-nibbed calligraphy pen.  The Safaris come in a bunch of candy colors, as well as the usual black, grey and white.


----------



## SquarePeg

Which color scheme do you like best for this one?


----------



## Mike Drone

Yellow and orange is my favorite!


----------



## snowbear

I like the first, then the second.


----------



## terri

Love the second one, with the yellow popping out.   The third one is second choice. 

All of them are lovely, just different degrees of subtlety.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, Wade, You want to speed up and I want to slow down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Charlie! If I focus on details, I can spend hours. Those hours end in frustration. I’m seeing how focusing on shapes, angles, etc impact the image first, then if I want, I’ll go back to fill in the details (and spend more time).
> 
> That’s actually why I started with the pen drawings rather than pencil.
> 
> I like your dip pen. Do you have any recommendations on where to buy or which one? I have a couple of fountain pens, one from Levenger and one from Visconti. Both are broad tip, and I kind of want something thinner. Not sure if that means I need to go to fine or if I need paper that won’t allow as much bleed in the ink?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dip pen is glass.  I picked it up on Amazon. There are a number of places that carry them.  It takes getting used to and you have to hold it at just the right angle.  For drawing and calligraphy, I'd recommend a set of the speedball nibs and a holder (or two); The Cartooning set is a good starting point. The "B" style are round tips (number is size - 0 is largest, 6 is smallest - like apertures) and the quill style (artist and bowl) are good for very fine lines.  I'd guess I use the B5 or B6 the most.  The other Speedball styles ("A" is square, "C" is flat, "CF" is flat left-hand) are more useful in lettering and calligraphy.  You can use them with any ink.  I did have a bowl nib crack but they're cheap enough.
> 
> Paper can be a big problem with bleed.  Bonded papers geared towards multimedia or paint are less susceptible, as a is bristol and parchment.  I just use Canson 98 lb/160 g multimedia paper (it has a blue cover) for just about anything.  Hot press watercolor (smooth) would also be OK.  There are a few journals that are FP ink friendly -  Rhodia comes to mind.  Goulet (listed later) has a decent selection.
> 
> You can replace the nibs, often without any special tools.  Lamy (the Safari & Vista lines) are real simple as the nib slides off and on the top of the feed (I'll put together some photos).  Others can be changed by pulling, or screwing the feed out (the nib sits on top but most of the metal is inside the pen).  Others are integral with the pen end and would have to have the whole piece changed (again - photos).
> 
> Take a look at The Goulet Pen Co for pen nibs and videos on how to change them.  The nibs (other than the Lamy) are sized by the width of the shank(?) - the part that sits on the feed and is inside the pen body.  Most seem to be 5mm or 6mm, but Brian & co can help.  They may not have, say, the Levenger nibs, but they should have something that fits.  If you're not worried about "keeping it stock,"  they are a good source. Another cool thing with them, if you buy (at least with pens and inks), they (typically Rachel) will put a hand-signed note in the package, and specify which ink is is.  They also give you a lagniappe - a Tootsie Pop.  RLC (Really Large Chicken - our oldest) sent me a pen and set of three small ink bottles for my birthday a few years ago.  When I opened the outside package, I saw the Tootsie Pop and knew right away, what kind of gift it was.
> 
> If you want to play with various color inks, they sell samples.  You can order specific brand/colors or pick from one of their preset collections (red, blue, purple, etc.)
> 
> If you get to the DC area (and everyone is in phase 3 open), you should make a trip to Fahrney's.  They carry the higher end pens but have some of the mid-range, as well.  I got the Delta, Pelikan and the contemporary Shaeffers there, during one of the monthly sales.  They are located on F St, NW, across from the National Press Club.
> 
> Lamy Safari (color bodies) and Vista (clear "demonstrator" body) are good all-round pens that run between $35 and $40 are one of my favorites - I have 5 of them and a Lamy Joy, which is an italic-nibbed calligraphy pen.  The Safaris come in a bunch of candy colors, as well as the usual black, grey and white.
Click to expand...

Charlie, first, you are awesome and this is amazingly thorough. I need to digest this. I actually get the Fahrneys catalogs and emails. Levenger is nice, but they tend to be pretty expensive (especially with non-Levenger branded stuff). Thanks for the links. Those Maki-e pens... oh man those are so nice, but those prices! 

Second, my wife is going to roll her eyes when I buy another pen, but it’ll be a dip pen, so I’ll try to justify it hahaha.

Really good info on the paper. I have such an issue finding good paper, which I why I rarely ever use my fountain pens and it makes me sad.

I’m going to digest this a little more and then I’ll have more questions.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> Which color scheme do you like best for this one?
> 
> View attachment 193540 View attachment 193541 View attachment 193542


Gorgeous, the lot of them. I’m partial to the third one. Love the splatter/drops.


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> Charlie, first, you are awesome and this is amazingly thorough. I need to digest this. I actually get the Fahrneys catalogs and emails. Levenger is nice, but they tend to be pretty expensive (especially with non-Levenger branded stuff). Thanks for the links. Those Maki-e pens... oh man those are so nice, but those prices!
> 
> Second, my wife is going to roll her eyes when I buy another pen, but it’ll be a dip pen, so I’ll try to justify it hahaha.
> 
> Really good info on the paper. I have such an issue finding good paper, which I why I rarely ever use my fountain pens and it makes me sad.
> 
> I’m going to digest this a little more and then I’ll have more questions.


Thank you.  The maki-e are fantastic.  For those not familiar, the bodies are ornately painted in a traditional Japanese decoration - fish, leaves, flowers, etc., then the pens are (hand) lacquered with several layers.  They are truly art.

I've stopped "collecting" at this point, but may go again.  I will try to limit myself to the Shaeffers and Lamys, though.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Charlie, first, you are awesome


I agree!    Bear is the best!       A *fount* of information (see what I did there) and always ready to help us struggling peeps.


----------



## SquarePeg

Last night I painted this compilation of all the butterfly ideas




I had decided before taking the above photo that I had too much bare background so I went a bit nuts with the squiggles which I immediately hated as being too busy.  This morning I decided to paint a green wash over the background and squiggles to try to save it since I really liked how the butterflies came out.  


 

Felt like it was good and truly ruined now.  So I started over and went for bigger but fewer subjects and my usual splatter background.  I like this one a lot but haven’t decided yet if it needs anything else.  I’m not touching it for 24 hours just to be sure!  I already added that terrible leaf after I was “done”.  



 

Thoughts?  Suggestions always welcome.


----------



## terri

I guess if you chose to use colored paper, so you wouldn't have to mess with background color, that would likely cause color shifts with the paints.   Maybe the inks would be impervious?   

I don't see anything that looks bad here, though.   Busy, yes, but that doesn't make it bad.      Your butterflies are cute as they can be.


----------



## SquarePeg

Thanks!  They were very fun to paint.


----------



## waday

@terri, you’ve inspired me to do a self-portrait. I figured I’d start small.

And by small, I mean really small. This is probably less than 2-inches high, LOL.




Self-portrait by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Well done!   Going small is actually smarter than the way I did it, using full page standard sketchbook.   

Looks like ink?   Nice work!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Well done!   Going small is actually smarter than the way I did it, using full page standard sketchbook.
> 
> Looks like ink?   Nice work!


Thanks! The large lines are a Micron Pigma 08, the small lines are a Pilot G2 0.38.

My wife said, why do you look mad in it? I said I was just reading the news. LOL


----------



## limr

I have taken a break from the painting for a few reasons - not just the solid week of essay scoring, but also because I've got some things on the front burner that need more attention. Which means I need to finally finish the Magritte puzzle that I temporarily abandoned because I'll need to get it out of the way and I'm way too neurotic to just move it somewhere else 

Pros: making better progress on the jacket than I'd hoped, given how it's nearly monochrome and all the pieces are shaped basically the same.

Cons: I'm missing a piece of the sky on the upper right side and it's pissing me off. I've looked all over the floor and haven't found anything. I have come too far to not finish the rest of the damn thing, but I will not be keeping this puzzle unless the errant little brat miraculously shows up somewhere.


----------



## terri

Whoa.   I love that painting, but that puzzle looks like it's a bear!   Those pieces DO all look the same.   Would drive me nuts.   

You may have to paint in the final piece.       I know you'd never do that.   Just sayin'.


----------



## waday

Fauci in five (min).

I really need to work on proportions.

Sakura Pigma brush




Ignore the bottom left. I sure am going to, LOL.


----------



## terri

That's pretty darn good for 5 minutes!         It takes me 20 minutes just to draw an oval!


----------



## terri

waday said:


> I really need to work on proportions.


It's either speed or accuracy for me - I can't do both.   I don't mind taking the time I need to get where I'm trying to go.    It's when I spend a LOT of time and stuff still looks like crap that I get twitchy.    

Again, for 5 minutes I'd say you did just fine.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I have taken a break from the painting for a few reasons - not just the solid week of essay scoring, but also because I've got some things on the front burner that need more attention. Which means I need to finally finish the Magritte puzzle that I temporarily abandoned because I'll need to get it out of the way and I'm way too neurotic to just move it somewhere else
> 
> Pros: making better progress on the jacket than I'd hoped, given how it's nearly monochrome and all the pieces are shaped basically the same.
> 
> Cons: I'm missing a piece of the sky on the upper right side and it's pissing me off. I've looked all over the floor and haven't found anything. I have come too far to not finish the rest of the damn thing, but I will not be keeping this puzzle unless the errant little brat miraculously shows up somewhere.


Terri is correct - X-acto knife,card stock, paints.


----------



## waday

Thanks @terri !

I hear you on accuracy. It’s really hard for me to see the mistakes (especially as they happen), but I force myself to finish. In the end, the mistakes are overshadowed by the finished product. And with the hope and knowledge that every time I try, I get a little bit better.


----------



## SquarePeg

Trying to learn some negative painting techniques.  The tutorials make it look so easy but I'm struggling with it.  And with "loose" painting.  I'm wondering how many times they film the tutorial before getting that perfect result!


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Thanks @terri !
> 
> I hear you on accuracy. It’s really hard for me to see the mistakes (especially as they happen), but I force myself to finish. In the end, the mistakes are overshadowed by the finished product. And with the hope and knowledge that every time I try, I get a little bit better.


It's weird, but taking WIP photos can help with accuracy.   I don't know why, but seeing a drawing or painting in process on my phone somehow makes mistakes stand out like sore thumbs.   Just another reason I try to snap as I go - to inspect.   I usually seem happier with my end product when I do.   Maybe the compression of the artwork does it?   Dunno.


----------



## waday

I can totally see this, @terri. Happens to me, too, especially as I post on here. I’ll see something that looks off that I didn’t see when it was right in front of me.

If I plan to go back to something, I’ll take my time and try to get it right. Maybe sketch it out in pencil. And check for proportions more so than I would if it’s a one and done drawing for practice.


----------



## waday

@snowbear , just got my shipment from Goulet. I ordered a glass dip pen, a TWSBI clear fountain pen, and two inks from Organics Studio (Thoreau and nitrogen royal blue).

First, think TWSBI is literally what I’ve been searching for in a fountain pen for some time. Very happy with the extra fine nib; I write really small and fast, so medium and broad tips tend to create a wall of ink that is illegible.

The dip pen is beautiful to draw with, not sure how much writing I’ll be doing with it. I’ve done a quick sketch of some random dude (made up in my head, but is clearly based on a combination of Fauci and Tom Hanks) that is posted below. Really enjoy how I can vary the lines based on angle and provide shading with low ink level.

The ink. I haven’t opened the blue, but I was thoroughly intrigued by the Thoreau ink. It has a beautiful green/black look, and a stunning shimmer in the light.

Ok, so I won’t actually post each image, rather keep them attached for your viewing pleasure if you want to open them up. Apologies for the rotation, as each one uploaded sideways.

ETA: the guys head was essentially one “dip” of the pen into the ink, so it held a good amount. I need to branch out into doing other genders, sexes, and races now.


----------



## terri

Cool!!  New stuff!       I think these glass pens just look gorgeous.   I would never have thought they existed until Charlie posted a picture of his.   

Ink will probably always intimidate me, but these pens are beautiful!   Looking forward to seeing what you do with them, Wade.


----------



## snowbear

Yay!  Sounds like Brian & Rachel treated you fine.  Are their packages still well padded?
RLC has a TWSBI - I borrowed it for a week, or so, and really liked it.  I keep threatening to get one but I've had some higher priorities.


----------



## SquarePeg

This is a very funny video that reminded me of Leo - blocked!  Warning foul language.  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=275222410352267


----------



## limr

I'm the one sketching bloody awful pineapples, so the rest of y'all are BLOCKED!

It also reminds me of this:


----------



## SquarePeg

Leo that was really funny!  

On a different note - finally got my stuff out of a big box and off of my dining room table!


----------



## SquarePeg

And on a different different note - when are we having another zoom paint party?  That was so much fun.


----------



## terri

OMG, those clips were good!    

The zoom painting party was fun.   I'm game, as long as everyone accepts that I am THE slowest of the group, will always be last, and will never have anything to show until the day after.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> Leo that was really funny!
> 
> On a different note - finally got my stuff out of a big box and off of my dining room table!
> 
> View attachment 193857



Portlandia is on Netflix, and if you've never seen it, you probably should 

I love that cart! I'm looking for ideas for how to keep my new office/art room neat and organized, and I think I might look for something like that.


----------



## SquarePeg

Painted a sketch in my sketchbook with some drying watercolor.  Then did a small 5x7 in a similar theme.  I’m not happy with the colors in the 2nd one.  Too predictable.  I need to repaint this more loose and moody.  Also I copped out on doing the hands and face but I did try them in another piece and it was hard.  Needs work.  Anyway - first people paintings - I think much like photography, portraits may not be my thing.


----------



## waday

@SquarePeg , love the new paintings and the cart. My wife has been on me about my art supplies, as well. Apparently the sketchbooks, pencils, pens, etc. Shouldn’t be in the kitchen, living room, office, and bedroom.



terri said:


> OMG, those clips were good!
> 
> The zoom painting party was fun.   I'm game, as long as everyone accepts that I am THE slowest of the group, will always be last, and will never have anything to show until the day after.


20 minutes! 



limr said:


> Portlandia


Love that show so much! There are so many skits that we still quote. “We can pickle that!” 

The Battlestar Galáctica one was hilarious, because that was us watching the series, as well. “Next one! Next one! Next one!”


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> @SquarePeg , love the new paintings and the cart. My wife has been on me about my art supplies, as well. Apparently the sketchbooks, pencils, pens, etc. Shouldn’t be in the kitchen, living room, office, and bedroom.



Yeah I like to move around too - sometimes Princess and the bf will be using the dining room table so I can just roll the cart to the kitchen and when I’m done I roll it into a corner or hall closet.  



waday said:


> The Battlestar Galáctica one was hilarious, because that was us watching the series, as well. “Next one! Next one! Next one!”



Loved BSG!


----------



## jcdeboever

Just when you think you are out, they just pull you back in. I still have a bin with a few supplies, y'all are getting me thinking of doing something...


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Just when you think you are out, they just pull you back in. I still have a bin with a few supplies, y'all are getting me thinking of doing something...



do it do it do it


----------



## jcdeboever

For ink, I like the old standard bic pens, the ones with the bullet plastic cap. I have used the old style you dip. Those glass ones look interesting


----------



## jcdeboever

With watercolor, paper is a big deal. Try those archie's water color blocks, they are expensive but very handy. I like that they dry flat and all you need to do is get a pallet knife under it and slice it off. Rubber cement is useful for masking. Windsor Newton Cotman watercolors are excellent, I love their pans.
Winsor & Newton Cotman Half-Pan Studio Set of 45

Arches Watercolor Blocks


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Painted a sketch in my sketchbook with some drying watercolor.  Then did a small 5x7 in a similar theme.  I’m not happy with the colors in the 2nd one.  Too predictable.  I need to repaint this more loose and moody.  Also I copped out on doing the hands and face but I did try them in another piece and it was hard.  Needs work.  Anyway - first people paintings - I think much like photography, portraits may not be my thing.
> 
> View attachment 194166 View attachment 194167


Your ballerinas are lovely!   I wouldn't be concerned about avoiding heads or faces if you aren't comfortable with them.  These angles are intriguing on their own.  It works!

White with blue for the shadows can be pretty.   Lilac or any kind of purple is also pretty for shadow detail.

This reminds me of one I did over a year ago, I'll have to go look for it, I might have posted already.   Ballerinas/torsos are challenging.


----------



## terri

Okay, this is the one I was thinking of.   I copied The Ballet Master by Edgar Degas.   It's an ink or lithograph of some type, with added chalk or paint.   The description isn't really clear, but it's unusual and I liked it.  

This is my version with oil pastels:





I really hated my effort at the time.  I slaved over it and thought it was crap.   Since I knew it had some added white, I took out my aggression by literally throwing diluted oil pastel at it at the end.    

I've come to like it a lot better, though.   I really liked not having to fool with facial details, even the hands here are just a suggestion of movement.   Someone told me my version was more like a Chagall than Degas, which made me very happy.       They were being kind.

But @SquarePeg : if you're interested in playing more with ballerinas, just torso shapes and whatnot, if you google Degas you'll get a lot of inspiration.   Some of them are very sharply detailed, but lots of them are similar to this, much more Impressionist in style.


----------



## SquarePeg

Did some painting last night.  Trying to branch out from flowers, pun intended.


----------



## Space Face

I used to do a few Bob Ross type wet on wet oils.  Don't have any pics but have a couple of them kicking about somewhere so might take a couple of snaps and fire them on (they are crap mind).


----------



## Mike Drone

SquarePeg said:


> Did some painting last night.  Trying to branch out from flowers, pun intended.



Nice to leave your roots and fly to new perches.  Nice painting =]


----------



## terri

Beautiful!!    Perfect colors for a bluebird.


----------



## terri

Mike Drone said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some painting last night.  Trying to branch out from flowers, pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to leave your roots and fly to new perches.  Nice painting =]
Click to expand...

o HO, I see what you did there.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> Did some painting last night.  Trying to branch out from flowers, pun intended.
> 
> View attachment 194301


Love the bluebird!


----------



## terri

Space Face said:


> I used to do a few Bob Ross type wet on wet oils.  Don't have any pics but have a couple of them kicking about somewhere so might take a couple of snaps and fire them on (they are crap mind).


Please do!   The more the merrier.


----------



## Space Face

terri said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do a few Bob Ross type wet on wet oils.  Don't have any pics but have a couple of them kicking about somewhere so might take a couple of snaps and fire them on (they are crap mind).
> 
> 
> 
> Please do!   The more the merrier.
Click to expand...


I know I have one out in the garage as I saw it the other day so I shall have a look tomorrow and see what I can do.  It'll be good for a laugh if nothing else.


----------



## terri

Space Face said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do a few Bob Ross type wet on wet oils.  Don't have any pics but have a couple of them kicking about somewhere so might take a couple of snaps and fire them on (they are crap mind).
> 
> 
> 
> Please do!   The more the merrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I have one out in the garage as I saw it the other day so I shall have a look tomorrow and see what I can do.  It'll be good for a laugh if nothing else.
Click to expand...

You don't have to concern yourself with that - everyone here is learning, trying new things, and posting stuff we don't like as well as stuff we like.   It's just like posting our photography efforts.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Beautiful!!    Perfect colors for a bluebird.





waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some painting last night.  Trying to branch out from flowers, pun intended.
> 
> View attachment 194301
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bluebird!
Click to expand...

Thanks!  I copied it from Pinterest but the original artist wasn’t noted.  I’m working in a beach scene also but now that I have the sky, water and sand looking good I’m afraid to ruin it by adding the dunes.  



Space Face said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do a few Bob Ross type wet on wet oils.  Don't have any pics but have a couple of them kicking about somewhere so might take a couple of snaps and fire them on (they are crap mind).
> 
> 
> 
> Please do!   The more the merrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I have one out in the garage as I saw it the other day so I shall have a look tomorrow and see what I can do.  It'll be good for a laugh if nothing else.
Click to expand...


That’s what I said about 2 months ago.  Just be prepared to end up at the art supply store spending all your money!  I hadn’t tried to draw or paint anything in 30+ years and now I’m spending all my free time painting and sketching.


----------



## SquarePeg

Add seagulls?  yes or too predictable?  The sky needs something I think.  Going to leave it until tomorrow then decide.


----------



## terri

Great job!  Love your little fence line.   I agree, the sky could use a little filling in with some element or other.    Seagulls could work.   So could some kind of color in the clouds, or a little of both.   Artist's choice.   

Is this toned paper?   It looks so pretty.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Great job!  Love your little fence line.   I agree, the sky could use a little filling in with some element or other.    Seagulls could work.   So could some kind of color in the clouds, or a little of both.   Artist's choice.
> 
> Is this toned paper?   It looks so pretty.



Thanks!  I like it and don’t want to ruin it. I’m tempted to cut out some black bird silhouettes and see how they look. With watercolor it kills me that I can’t just paint over it if I don’t like it.  

It’s white watercolor paper.  Arteza 140lb 100% cotton.  I like it because it’s less $ than the top brands and it’s double sided so I get extra practice in on the backs.  It’s still not cheap though.  I’ve been cutting the 9x12 pieces in half so I can stretch out my supplies!


----------



## terri

Fun idea!   And no commitment if you don't like it.   

Paper is always an issue.


----------



## SquarePeg

I’ve been following this artist on Instagram who posts these amazing abstract multi-colored faces and I just love them.  His/her portraits are done with a very dark palette and the faces are so haunted.  Here’s my brighter more colorful take on it.  A bit bland and not something I think I’ll do a lot of unless inspiration hits, but it was fun to give it a try.  I may give it another go with darker tones.


----------



## terri

I love stuff like this, too!    You did a nice job with it, I like your palette.   Looks like it was a fun exercise.  

It's funny, I just finished something similar this evening.   I like to take pictures in daylight, so I will post mine tomorrow.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> I love stuff like this, too!    You did a nice job with it, I like your palette.   Looks like it was a fun exercise.
> 
> It's funny, I just finished something similar this evening.   I like to take pictures in daylight, so I will post mine tomorrow.



Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## terri

Here is my attempt at a semi-graphic style of self portrait, with oil pastels.   Added my actual facial elements like the widow's peak, uneven eyebrows, eye color - and then just kind of went nutty.   I like bold graphic colors but I also really like those softer ones in the watercolor up there, too.   More to think about.

As long as I'm not going for realism, I'm good.       This was done on a paper @snowbear once mentioned: the Strathmore Bristol vellum, which is very sturdy with a light texture.   I've used it a few times now and I like it.   Cheaper than the Arches oil paper, though it doesn't blend OP's as well IMO.


----------



## SquarePeg

Love it!  It has a Greek goddess vibe.  

Do you have Ocean State Job Lot in Georgia?  They frequently carry Strathmore paper super cheap!


----------



## terri

Thanks!   You've mentioned this store before but I've never seen one here.  Wonder if they are online?   I should check that out.


----------



## snowbear

Wonderful job, Terri.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> Wonderful job, Terri.


Thank you, Charlie!   I like working this way.


----------



## waday

Love the portraits!!

I’m doing a portrait (orientation) of Falling Water. I had an idea for this as a watercolor, so I sketched it out. And.... I just can’t seem to actually do the watercolor part. I’ve literally been sitting on this for like 4 days and every time I get the watercolors set up, I chicken out.


----------



## Space Face

I wish I had an artistic bone in my body.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Love the portraits!!
> 
> I’m doing a portrait (orientation) of Falling Water. I had an idea for this as a watercolor, so I sketched it out. And.... I just can’t seem to actually do the watercolor part. I’ve literally been sitting on this for like 4 days and every time I get the watercolors set up, I chicken out.
> 
> View attachment 194707



Looooooove Fallingwater. I've been there several times - living in Pittsburgh for 4 years made it easy  We used to bring our ESL students up for field trips.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the portraits!!
> 
> I’m doing a portrait (orientation) of Falling Water. I had an idea for this as a watercolor, so I sketched it out. And.... I just can’t seem to actually do the watercolor part. I’ve literally been sitting on this for like 4 days and every time I get the watercolors set up, I chicken out.
> 
> View attachment 194707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooove Fallingwater. I've been there several times - living in Pittsburgh for 4 years made it easy  We used to bring our ESL students up for field trips.
Click to expand...

Love that so much! Where were you at? We know a film/art professor at Dusquesne. 

We visited Pittsburgh a few years ago (stayed at said professor's place while they were on vacation) and have been dying to go back (to Pittsburgh AND Fallingwater).

But, I have a funny story involving dialects. We had just finished our tour at Fallingwater, and we wanted to grab something to eat. So, we get in the car and can't really find anything on our phones, but figure the closest town would have something: Ohiopyle. I should be ashamed as a PA native, but I had never realized that Ohiopyle was such a large and crowded attraction. We quickly realize that there is literally no parking (even on the side streets, grassy areas, etc.) and everywhere is just PACKED. So, we turn around, and start driving back to where we're staying. Down the road a bit, there's a sign mentioning a llama farm and yarn gift shop. My wife being the knitter is overjoyed, so we stop, realize it's just some random house, and before we can turn around, a woman comes out and tells us she'll "get the key to the shed".  Her husband walks over, starts talking to us, and I think both of our mouths dropped open.

I have never heard such a heavy dialect in my life. My grandmother's family had an Appalachian accent from Virginia, so I recognized it as some form of Appalachian English. The only thing I picked out was the word "Ohiopyle", then understood he asked if we went to Ohiopyle. I said we went to Fallingwater and were looking for a place to eat, and now wanted to avoid Ohiopyle. He told me to avoid Ohiopyle and try a place down the road a bit. My wife later said she had no idea what we were talking about, haha. The place he told us to go was really for locals only, and we stuck out like a sore thumb. Everyone was staring at us, and while they were nice, we definitely felt out of place.


----------



## Mike Drone

Awesome works of art.  I do love water as well.  Great job artist =]


----------



## SquarePeg

@waday  go with your gut on that sketch.  If you don’t want to risk ruining it with wc maybe you can trace it into another sheet and paint that using the sketch as your guide.


----------



## terri

Agreed;  trace it and transfer it to another sheet of paper so you'll have a backup.  Do you know the trick using soft graphite to transfer?   It's helped me before when I like a sketch and am afraid I'll ruin it. 

Colored pencils, maybe?   I get that Falling water (always loved it, never been there) sounds like a natural for watercolor, but there's a lot of detail in your sketch.  Might be easier to handle with another medium.

You should try oil pastels sometime.    Just saying.


----------



## waday

I don’t know... @terri and @SquarePeg, it sounds like you’re challenging me to do this in watercolor, LOL


----------



## SquarePeg

Well unless your scared...


----------



## terri

...or too intimidated...


----------



## limr




----------



## vintagesnaps

You have a very nice sketch Wade - DON'T MESS IT UP!!! For cryin' out loud! lol If you want to do a watercolor, do a watercolor. (Ask JC, he does watercolors I think.)

If anything, work some on the sketch. It's very nice, but might be worth spending more time on it to refine it. Especially with a geometric subject, it's more noticeable if lines aren't defined enough. I can see where it could benefit from working further on it, but DON'T PAINT over it and ruin it!! It's too nice a drawing to wreck it.


----------



## waday

That’s it, I got the triple dog dare.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> That’s it, I got the triple dog dare.


----------



## SquarePeg

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## limr

But it's not cold enough for a pole to freeze....ooohhhhh, wait, you were talking about the painting, weren't you?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> But it's not cold enough for a pole to freeze....ooohhhhh, wait, you were talking about the painting, weren't you?


It is cold enough in Antarctica for the south pole to freeze - guaranteed (I know someone who was there for a year).


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Go big or go home


----------



## snowbear

Look good, Wade.

I have a small WC Pencil I just tarted.  I'll post the progression tomorrow.

Here's what I'm working from.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Look good, Wade.
> 
> I have a small WC Pencil I just tarted.  I'll post the progression tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I'm working from.


Thanks Charlie! Excited to see this as a watercolor.


----------



## snowbear

The only sketching were a general "bulb" for the cattail, and lines for the stem and grass blades.  I want to put some more pencil down to add a little depth.

1. Laying down the pencil.


 

2. Water washing.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> Go big or go home
> View attachment 194771
Click to expand...

This turned out great!   You kept the building details, and the foliage looks beautiful.  Good job!


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> The only sketching were a general "bulb" for the cattail, and lines for the stem and grass blades.  I want to put some more pencil down to add a little depth.
> 
> 1. Laying down the pencil.
> View attachment 194793
> 
> 2. Water washing.
> View attachment 194794


You always make it look easy.   Lovely and light touch with the WC pencils!


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> The only sketching were a general "bulb" for the cattail, and lines for the stem and grass blades.  I want to put some more pencil down to add a little depth.
> 
> 1. Laying down the pencil.
> View attachment 194793
> 
> 2. Water washing.
> View attachment 194794



Perfect!


----------



## terri

This is what I've been working on.   I've been a little obsessed with vivid blues, a la Marc Chagall and others.   Ultramarine blue, cobalt blue, blue!   We were chatting here the other day about papers, finding suitable, inexpensive papers, so I made a _very_ loose sketch of rectangles, folds, and various geometric shapes, with a portrait of me in the corner.   12 x 16" Arches oil paper this time.






It doesn't make much sense, really.    But I went with it, adding in colors (blues!):





To fill in the background around the shapes, it was faster to just lay the oil pastel on its side and scumble it all around:






Then I used a brush and blended it all in with Turpenoid (odorless turpentine, artist's grade), so I could easily color over it and start filling in the shapes:






Here is the final painting:





This was fun!   It got pretty messy at the end, though.   Somehow a small piece of this ultramarine oil pastel got on my ankle, and I smeared it into the couch when I finally sat down and curled up.   oops.        It came up easily with fabric cleaner, but I was tired by then.   I used Marshall photo oil pencils around the eyes and face, the thick lines are oil pastels.


----------



## SquarePeg

Fanfreakintastic!


----------



## terri

Thank you!


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> The only sketching were a general "bulb" for the cattail, and lines for the stem and grass blades.  I want to put some more pencil down to add a little depth.
> 
> 1. Laying down the pencil.
> View attachment 194793
> 
> 2. Water washing.
> View attachment 194794


Looks great!! I love the clearly defined cattail, stems, and leaves with the soft background. Really helps with separation.

I’ve wondered about the watercolor pencils. Do you think they’re easier to work with compared to watercolor alone? I tend to have a heavy hand and like super bright colors (especially as of lately, see Fallingwater lol).

One thing I would like to start doing more is play around with layering in watercolor. How do pencil work with layering?

Also, super side question: how do you store loose leaf paper that you use with fountain pens/etc? I bought some Tomoe River paper; as I use the paper, I’m trying to figure out how to store it. I’m thinking of a photo box.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> Go big or go home
> View attachment 194771
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This turned out great!   You kept the building details, and the foliage looks beautiful.  Good job!
Click to expand...

Thank you!

Your portrait is amazing!


----------



## terri

Thanks, Wade!


----------



## snowbear

Gorgeous, Terri.

As far as the WC pencils, I put down a light coat of color.  It's much easier to add more than to take it out without smearing a lot.

edit: I wrote this last night, but for some reason, didn't hit the Post button.


----------



## snowbear

Wade, I would't use "easier" but "convenient."  You only have to sharpen them, draw and color, then use a water wash. I like them for small works - 5x7 up to 8x10, and for short trips.  I did a small landscape (road and mountains) last year, sitting in the hotel lobby when I when went to Orvis-land, VT.  I wouldn't try anything larger with the pencils.  I also think I can get finer detail with the pencils, though you can get a super-fine line with a rigger brush.  I have learned to use a lighter touch and I'm trying to do wc with two or three layers, rather than a single heavy layer.  With the pencils, I'm waiting for the first wash to dry, then go back and color over the wash.  We'll see how it does today.

I think pans are more convenient than tubes, but I think tubes will last a whole lot longer than a half-pan.

For the paper, a photo box sounds like it would work fine.  I have this drawer unit from Ikea that can store up to about 16x22, which is fine for most of my pads and books.  I slide the larger items in between the cabinet and table legs.  MLW's uncle make me a cabinet that will hold the larger items, but due to space being lost by the new home office, I had t put it in storage for a while.


----------



## terri

I really like the looks of that Ikea unit.  I'm currently just letting my oil pastel things air dry for a few weeks, then a finishing spray and a sheet of waxed paper in between them.

But they're left standing up, and I wonder if  the paper could develop a permanent curve or bend.   I'm not sure what option is best.  Ideally, I should get them all dry mounted, but eww.  

Edit:  Oh, and thank you for the kind words on my painting, Charlie!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I learned how to dry mount using the big press at the local college darkroom. But... now I'd be more inclined to let someone else do it! and I'll pay them! I do have a tacking iron, I could do that much then mat and frame.

You're doing some really cool and interesting work Terri.

I was supposed to learn to do florals with the water soluble color pencils, but... the class was from the Royal School of Needlework and me and another participant in the US thought it was on EDT like the other session that had filled up... but it wasn't, turned out the one we registered for was on Greenwich Mean Time (or some such thing!). This is all new for them and they hadn't realized the time wasn't clear on what time zone and where in the world it was!

So I have yet to get back to experimenting with the pencils using them with water. At least I got in on enough of the class to know how to draw florals to be able to use them as embroidery patterns, as that was the point of the class. The most I've done is some Limerick lace making and did my own rose pattern, and that's as far as I got with that (so far anyway).

Next week I'm taking a real class, none of my usual messing around. It's thru the local university (with a no credit option, don't need those grad credits anymore!). On print making, which I did somewhere along the way but it's been a long time and was in school and/or with kids or something, so for this, I have to really ya know, follow a syllabus and do a project... I mostly need to get it together on a Monday morning! not used to that anymore.

edit - And a box came from Jerry's Artarama!


----------



## snowbear

So I added a little more of the dark green to try and bring out that darker area in the background, and a little more definition in the grass blades.  I also went in with come circles in the background to see if I could get close to the bokeh balls, and added a little more of the darker brown on the cattail bulb.  I'm calling it done.  I could still do more in the background but I like the way it has turned out.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Oh Wade you did not really paint over that nice sketch you did... That was so nice, with a little more work on it you could've had such a good drawing. I saw potential in it that I guess you didn't see. I think you have ability and talent, and much of what you've shared is close to being really good with more practice, taking an art class sometime would probably be worth it.

edit - What I see looking again is that the pencil sketch could use more definition, and there's empty space. In the color version, there's so much of the same blue. Cover up the building and just look at the bottom half; I think in the painted version that's where it appears as shape without shadow, dark, light, etc. I don't see where it changes from grass to sky. The marks to indicate grasses could be further defined and seem to be the same size; it should vary closer to the building compared to what's closer to the viewer. That's where taking a class could teach perspective and how to use that in drawings and paintings (at least I remember learning that in art classes).


----------



## vintagesnaps

Charlie that's really nice. 

Thanks for sharing the progression; it gives me some idea what to do with these water soluble pencils that have been sitting here for a couple of weeks. (As well as the other box I found the other day after of course I bought a new set of pencils when I couldn't find the first set I'd bought...).


----------



## SquarePeg

vintagesnaps said:


> Oh Wade you did not really paint over that nice sketch you did... That was so nice, with a little more work on it you could've had such a good drawing. I saw potential in it that I guess you didn't see. I think you have ability and talent, and much of what you've shared is close to being really good with more practice, taking an art class sometime would probably be worth it.
> 
> edit - What I see looking again is that the pencil sketch could use more definition, and there's empty space. In the color version, there's so much of the same blue. Cover up the building and just look at the bottom half; I think in the painted version that's where it appears as shape without shadow, dark, light, etc. I don't see where it changes from grass to sky. The marks to indicate grasses could be further defined and seem to be the same size; it should vary closer to the building compared to what's closer to the viewer. That's where taking a class could teach perspective and how to use that in drawings and paintings (at least I remember learning that in art classes).



Art is very personal and subject to the artist’s vision.  Sharing things that you’ve created is hard enough without having someone give a lot of unsolicited critique.  I’m sure you mean well but this came across as harsh.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> So I added a little more of the dark green to try and bring out that darker area in the background, and a little more definition in the grass blades.  I also went in with come circles in the background to see if I could get close to the bokeh balls, and added a little more of the darker brown on the cattail bulb.  I'm calling it done.  I could still do more in the background but I like the way it has turned out.
> 
> View attachment 194913


Wow!!   Very impressive.   It's amazing how much depth you added.   I especially like the darker brown under the cattail bulb, the deeper greens.  It just pops now.  

I liked it before, but you've really elevated it.  Great job.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Sharon you know (I think) that I've worked in education, and I don't think I've ever come across in a harsh way to someone, although in writing something can seem more harsh than talking in person. I didn't mean it to come across that way, but maybe I've been using to taking courses and getting critiqued and that's when you really find out what you need to work on. 

I've done submissions to juried photo exhibits and while I've had some images accepted and hanging on a wall (and I'm proud of what I've accomplished), I've also had plenty rejected, I know what that's like. But the ones that don't get accepted make me think about what I still need to work on and what wasn't good enough. Not everyone may want that, and no one has to go by my opinion if they don't agree with it.


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I added a little more of the dark green to try and bring out that darker area in the background, and a little more definition in the grass blades.  I also went in with come circles in the background to see if I could get close to the bokeh balls, and added a little more of the darker brown on the cattail bulb.  I'm calling it done.  I could still do more in the background but I like the way it has turned out.
> 
> View attachment 194913
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!   Very impressive.   It's amazing how much depth you added.   I especially like the darker brown under the cattail bulb, the deeper greens.  It just pops now.
> 
> I liked it before, but you've really elevated it.  Great job.
Click to expand...

Thank you (blushing).


----------



## waday

vintagesnaps said:


> Oh Wade you did not really paint over that nice sketch you did... That was so nice, with a little more work on it you could've had such a good drawing. I saw potential in it that I guess you didn't see. I think you have ability and talent, and much of what you've shared is close to being really good with more practice, taking an art class sometime would probably be worth it.
> 
> edit - What I see looking again is that the pencil sketch could use more definition, and there's empty space. In the color version, there's so much of the same blue. Cover up the building and just look at the bottom half; I think in the painted version that's where it appears as shape without shadow, dark, light, etc. I don't see where it changes from grass to sky. The marks to indicate grasses could be further defined and seem to be the same size; it should vary closer to the building compared to what's closer to the viewer. That's where taking a class could teach perspective and how to use that in drawings and paintings (at least I remember learning that in art classes).


Sharon, thanks for the feedback. I appreciate all feedback, whether positive or negative, because this helps me understand how others view my work. It helps me grow as an artist, as well. For that, I do appreciate your comments. I think there may have been a slight disconnect between what you thought my end product was/would be and what the real intentions were, because this was a sketch and watercolor for fun. I hope you know there are no hard feelings. I want explain a little bit about why the final image went where it did. I also want to immediately state that I know I could be a better artist, that I know that having formal training would make me a helluvalot better, and that I need to grow considerably as an artist and person.

(I really would love to take an art class, but I have neither the time nor the money for a class right now. I'm having fun playing around, even if it means developing "bad habits" or creating artwork that not everyone likes. I've been trending towards big, bright, bold colors in both my art and my photography, so that came across here. Anyways, back to the art itself...)

If I had wanted a hyper realistic image to frame and put on the wall, I could have easily spent hours with a ruler, pencil, and eraser getting all the angles perfect, the perspective perfect, and the scale right on point. Then, I could have stuck with what is familiar and what I've been doing best lately, which is pen. I could have outlined it, shaded it with dots/lines, etc. I agree, it would have looked great. But, what you saw in my original pencil sketch.. sketch... was a work in progress and done completely freehand while watching TV. As much as my wife needs to keep her hands busy knitting while sitting, I need to do the same (I tried to come up with a funny saying, but arting while farting didn't have the same ring to it).  I didn't intend to keep it that way, but as I had said, I wasn't sure what I wanted to do with it (or where I wanted it to go).  That was part of the reason I didn't originally draw the foliage and left it blank.

What I found is that I started to get quite bored, which was the exact opposite of what I wanted when I started to get back into art. The initial sketch was meant to be fun. I did some quick calculations in my head comparing how much time would be spent on it vs how much time the art would actually be viewed and by whom (me, my wife, and whomever gets my sketchbooks when I die, LOL). I decided to have fun with it and see where it would go. I thought about what I wanted to do with the leaves, and thought I'd try ramming my brush down on the paper to see what happened. I thought it looked neat and gave it some texture, so I kept doing it (much to the chagrin of my brush's feelings).

I do understand perspectives (that leaves further away will be smaller and vice versa), and this is actually how I started out with the piece. I also started out with a very light orange/green foliage near the top due to the warmer light from the sun and a darker green near the bottom due to the area being darker. This might not make sense to those that are not familiar with Fallingwater, but this is probably one of the most famous views of the house. From this perspective, it's completely surrounded by foliage; there is no sky.  I was working off of my own image of it, but here's a Wikipedia image of it for reference. I just didn't like it, but apparently physically attacking the paper with a brush turned out to be my method. LOL 

The only part of your critique that I do take exception to is the "I saw potential in it that I guess you didn't see." I don't believe you meant any harm or malice by this, so I am not offended. But, it is kind of walking that line of being non-constructive. I'm used to taking something that has "potential" and nearly always "ruining" it based on other's opinions--see here as an example: More "Vintage" DC.

The goals of my art right now aren't to get approvals, or even to hang on the wall (although I do have one hanging right now). One goal is get some of the daily frustrations out, and I decide to share my art here, whether or not it is in line with conventional thinking.

All this said, I'd be more than happy to continue receiving your feedback, and I hope you stay and continue to post in this thread. I'm sure we'd all be happy to see your artwork, as well, and to have another artist to commiserate with.


----------



## Space Face

I did warn you I was crap.  It's a naff fone pic to taken on my living groom floor.  Not one of my Bob Ross efforts, I'll have to dig one of them out.


----------



## terri

I think it looks cool!  Thanks for sharing, and by all means, show some more!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I appreciate what you said Wade. What I was thinking saying it didn't seem like you saw in it what I did was that I could visualize it as a finished drawing. I don't mean using rulers, etc. I mean often the first sketch is the rough sketch, and it could often use some definition and adjustments. Not that it couldn't be a good water color or a good acrylic, or a good pattern for 3 dimensional art for that matter, but what struck me is now the original is gone to be able to do anything else with it. 

Usually I've found it's a process and the first rough sketch is usually that. I just always keep originals intact. Such as lace making; I only so far know one type and am still learning that but I designed one floral motif; kept the original and the 'final' design. But now that I just took the class from the UK (that I mentioned those of us in the US were in the wrong time zone! and missed half of it) where I learned much more about how to do a floral motif for embroidery, etc. So saving that original first motif I can redevelop it knowing more than I did back then. 

I'll see how this class goes, I haven't taken a 'real' class in a long time! With like, ya know, assignments! and - 'homework'!


----------



## stevebohne

I envy you since I can't draw a str8 line with a T-Square and a drafting table


----------



## SquarePeg

I have a date with my paints tomorrow night!  Haven’t had much time or energy for art the past few weeks.  Between the comet and the milky way run to NH I’ve been out a lot more than usual the past 2 weeks.  Might have sone dust on my palette


----------



## Space Face

terri said:


> I think it looks cool!  Thanks for sharing, and by all means, show some more!




Thanks!


----------



## terri

Here's one I just finished.   I might have a play with some details but am done for the most part.   I'm calling it "Tired."   I look exhausted.       This is on my fave paper, Arches Oil paper, with mostly Neopastel oil pastels.  

That last self portrait I did was full of straight geometric lines and shapes, so I wanted to make this one all curvy and soft.   Plus, I love purple.   





Graphite sketch and a wip photo:










I prefer to work from the top down when I can, so I'm not laying my hand/forearm over the OP's.   I can make a fast mess when I do.   Once I worked out the face, I moved to the top.

This one was fun!   But once I finish any other tinkering here, I am moving away from all these portraits.   I had a major fear of them and had to work it out, I guess.


----------



## snowbear

I'm loving this style, Terri.  I may have to steal, um, try it.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I'm loving this style, Terri.  I may have to steal, um, try it.


Thanks Charlie!    To paraphrase Picasso, who was likely paraphrasing someone else, "Good artists copy.  Great artists steal."  

Have at it!    I'm finding it very freeing, and a fun way to paint.


----------



## snowbear

I recall something in a book, which went like "The first time something is written it's new; the second time it's plagiarism; the third time it's history; and the fourth time it's folklore."


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Here's one I just finished.   I might have a play with some details but am done for the most part.   I'm calling it "Tired."   I look exhausted.       This is on my fave paper, Arches Oil paper, with mostly Neopastel oil pastels.
> 
> That last self portrait I did was full of straight geometric lines and shapes, so I wanted to make this one all curvy and soft.   Plus, I love purple.
> 
> View attachment 195183
> 
> Graphite sketch and a wip photo:
> 
> View attachment 195184
> 
> 
> View attachment 195185
> 
> I prefer to work from the top down when I can, so I'm not laying my hand/forearm over the OP's.   I can make a fast mess when I do.   Once I worked out the face, I moved to the top.
> 
> This one was fun!   But once I finish any other tinkering here, I am moving away from all these portraits.   I had a major fear of them and had to work it out, I guess.



love it!  You had me at purple.


----------



## terri

My Christmas present from my husband was a set of van Gogh oil pastels.   I've played with them a little and really like them, for all that they are kind of lacking in good grays.    BUT - it seemed apropos that I choose them to try this van Gogh tutorial for one of his Sunflower paintings.   They were great!    12x16" Arches oil paper.   






I am very happy with the outcome, which means you will now be tortured with WIP pics and closeups.     


The sketch, after doing the background first:






Working from left to right, top to bottom:






These oil pastels were fairly quick to build up and provide a LOT of great texture to push around with a sculpting tool.   It's fun, similar to doing Polaroid emulsion manipulations.   

Some close ups of texture:










The letters in the close up above mimic where van Gogh signed his painting.   I couldn't do that, so I wrote "ik hou van jou," which means "I love you" in Dutch.   I just used a photo oil pencil to dig in and write it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Finally had some time and motivation to paint.  I’ve been having our interior walls painted so the house has been a bit of a mess and any free time has been spent cleaning and reorganizing.  Pics of the finished rooms later.  

This is from a pic a friend of mine took of Portland Head Light the other day.  It’s a bit simple.  Going to spend a bit more time on this and try it again.


----------



## terri

These always make great ref pics, though - lighthouses are fun!   Beautiful palette, too.    

One comment - watch those vertical lines, they can be a distraction.


----------



## snowbear

That one, in particular, is difficult being what I refer to as "compound building" and the multi-level roofs.

Nice job.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> These always make great ref pics, though - lighthouses are fun!   Beautiful palette, too.
> 
> One comment - watch those vertical lines, they can be a distraction.



good to know thanks!



snowbear said:


> That one, in particular, is difficult being what I refer to as "compound building" and the multi-level roofs.
> 
> Nice job.



Yeahi completely ignored the rest of the buildings!


----------



## waday

Started as pencil, went to ink, then decided to watercolor.


----------



## terri

Cool!!  I think it looks great!   I admire all the detail work.


----------



## SquarePeg

Sat down to paint tonight and realized I’ve totally forgotten everything I’d learned from all those tutorials.   Painted some flowers to get back in the swing of things. 


Meadow copied from an Instagram post




Practicing skinny stems and flower details





trying something different with some bolder colors for the background- does it compete too much with the flowers?


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Cool!!  I think it looks great!   I admire all the detail work.


Thank you!


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Sat down to paint tonight and realized I’ve totally forgotten everything I’d learned from all those tutorials.   Painted some flowers to get back in the swing of things.
> 
> 
> Meadow copied from an Instagram post
> View attachment 196006
> 
> Practicing skinny stems and flower details
> 
> View attachment 196007
> 
> trying something different with some bolder colors for the background- does it compete too much with the flowers?
> View attachment 196008


Love your skinny stems, I think it looks light and almost fairy-like, in a good way.

I don't think the background is competing with the flowers in the other one.  The reds are popping here. 

Each one is lovely!   I don't think you've forgotten a thing.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sat down to paint tonight and realized I’ve totally forgotten everything I’d learned from all those tutorials.   Painted some flowers to get back in the swing of things.
> 
> 
> Meadow copied from an Instagram post
> View attachment 196006
> 
> Practicing skinny stems and flower details
> 
> View attachment 196007
> 
> trying something different with some bolder colors for the background- does it compete too much with the flowers?
> View attachment 196008
> 
> 
> 
> Love your skinny stems, I think it looks light and almost fairy-like, in a good way.
> 
> I don't think the background is competing with the flowers in the other one.  The reds are popping here.
> 
> Each one is lovely!   I don't think you've forgotten a thing.
Click to expand...


Thanks for your kind words and the helpful feedback.  I definitely lost some progress which annoys me.  I had to go back and look at previous paintings to try to recall the different techniques.  I’m going to try to paint at least once/week going forward.  It just wasn’t going to happen while everything was in disarray during the painting (of the walls).


----------



## terri

Yeah, it can be hard to find time to get art in, especially when shooting photography as often as you do!   But I think you've learned a lot already.   

@limr is getting ready to move, so I'm guessing all those supplies are packed in boxes atm!    

Life definitely intrudes on creativity.


----------



## snowbear

I agree, I don't think the background is competing, and I like your use of grey.  Something done in cartography is to use gray as a fill to downplay an area.

I still have stuff in boxes from when I was building the home office.


----------



## SquarePeg

A couple of recent ideas that I was sort of able to execute.  

this one started out as something different and ended up here. 


 

still deciding how it should be oriented and if I want to bring out the feline face I see in there. 



 

this one I regret the wavy stems and need to figure out a way to ground the flowers so they don’t look like they’re floating


----------



## terri

Here is one I did awhile ago.  I was rearranging some of my older stuff I have stacked in the closet, and looked to see if I'd made WIP photos to show with it.   I like how it turned out, but am somewhat embarrassed by it because of what it is: it's from a ref "photo" which is actually a digital composite, for fantasy's sake, that someone posted as a challenge elsewhere.   What drew me to it was my desire to try to paint the book, as well as try my hand at reeeeally long distances, tree tops and thin horizontal lines.   I ended up following the image blindly, including the odd addition of clouds and birds floating by the book.  I even mimicked the blown-out digital sun.  It's all kind of silly, but I learned a lot by trying it.  

So, here is my offering from a ducked head:  






The book was easier than I thought it would be.   I wasn't concerned about the cover as much as the side view of the pages.   I made the little V's at the top and changed the base colors.   After getting some other colors rubbed in there and there, I just used a ruler and a photo oil pencil and made several lines.   It only took a few minutes.    

Here are a couple of WIP shots of doing the book.  















It was also weird to do because every section was so different, because as a whole it doesn't really make any sense.   This was one of the first times I reached for the larger paper, too, 12" x 16" Arches, and it felt awkward. 

Anyway, I thought I'd show it, so there it is.


----------



## terri

Sharon, I love your new ones!    The dripping flower is gorgeous (love that shade of blue).   It's pretty cute how the cat profile comes out when you change the orientation, like a cat is smelling the flower (or wearing one on her nose).   There are lots of possibilities there.   You could re-orient it as the beautiful blue flower wash, and it would be awesome.   Or turn it into something completely different following the cat face.    

Maybe just make notes on the face and the ideas and go at it another time?    It's hard to know what to do sometimes - when I see I've somehow started a new direction, I usually listen to my  inner level of enthusiasm with the outcome of what I already have.   Hard to let go of something so perfect, but the kitty angle is so playful!   

I love all your drips and droplets!!    In your second one, I don't see a way to ground them without adding a darker color.   Not sure it's even necessary, unless you just personally don't care for it.   It's not bothering me, I just adore it as is.    It's light and floaty.   Yum!!


----------



## waday

@SquarePeg, I saw the dripping flowers on IG, I think? I personally like the first orientation best. Those wavy stems are fun.

@terri, the book is absolutely lovely and what a beautiful scene!

I had some “free” time today during the little one’s nap.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Sharon, I love your new ones!    The dripping flower is gorgeous (love that shade of blue).   It's pretty cute how the cat profile comes out when you change the orientation, like a cat is smelling the flower (or wearing one on her nose).   There are lots of possibilities there.   You could re-orient it as the beautiful blue flower wash, and it would be awesome.   Or turn it into something completely different following the cat face.
> 
> Maybe just make notes on the face and the ideas and go at it another time?    It's hard to know what to do sometimes - when I see I've somehow started a new direction, I usually listen to my  inner level of enthusiasm with the outcome of what I already have.   Hard to let go of something so perfect, but the kitty angle is so playful!
> 
> I love all your drips and droplets!!    In your second one, I don't see a way to ground them without adding a darker color.   Not sure it's even necessary, unless you just personally don't care for it.   It's not bothering me, I just adore it as is.    It's light and floaty.   Yum!!



I'm so glad you also see the cat smelling the flower.  Princess said I was nuts.  I want to go with that but I also like it as is and don't want to ruin it.  I even went so far as to take a photo of it with my iphone then use the "mark up" edit option to add an eye and some whiskers but I didn't like the way it came out.  I'll probably leave it alone for now.  

Thanks for your helpful feedback!


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> @SquarePeg, I saw the dripping flowers on IG, I think? I personally like the first orientation best. Those wavy stems are fun.
> 
> @terri, the book is absolutely lovely and what a beautiful scene!
> 
> I had some “free” time today during the little one’s nap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196378



Christmas!!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  Just no.


----------



## terri

@waday: I love your tree, and how you worked those greens!    Even though it's summer, I'm sure the little one will love it, too.   Very sweet scene.

I can see how small the paper is from your fingers in the photo.   I gotta hand it to you, I think you did extra well, all the details, etc., for such a small surface.   Working small is its own skill set.   I have never been able to get the hang of it, and mangled everything small I ever tried.

Hats off to you!


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SquarePeg, I saw the dripping flowers on IG, I think? I personally like the first orientation best. Those wavy stems are fun.
> 
> @terri, the book is absolutely lovely and what a beautiful scene!
> 
> I had some “free” time today during the little one’s nap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas!!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  Just no.
Click to expand...

LOL I needed to start early on some of my gifts, cards, and decorations! 



terri said:


> @waday: I love your tree, and how you worked those greens!    Even though it's summer, I'm sure the little one will love it, too.   Very sweet scene.
> 
> I can see how small the paper is from your fingers in the photo.   I gotta hand it to you, I think you did extra well, all the details, etc., for such a small surface.   Working small is its own skill set.   I have never been able to get the hang of it, and mangled everything small I ever tried.
> 
> Hats off to you!


Thank you! Appreciate the kind words! I bought a box of watercolor postcards! They’re actually really neat to play around with, and frustrating that the canvas is so small LOL. You know I like to challenge myself, haha. The little one loves it, and even though she’s not 3 yet, she’s so excited for Santa and Christmas. 

Also, can we talk for a minute about how much toddlers love to paint and at the same time they like to just completely destroy 1) their paint brushes and 2) all the hard work they put in! 

She pressed that brush so hard that the bristles literally went up and into the handle! I mean, I know it’s a kids brush and it’s pretty much made like crap, but wow. 

And.... she had this neat colorful postcard that she had started and before I knew it, had put her brush in the red and swirled it all over the postcard. It went from rainbow to bleh. Oh well, we’ll still send it to her grandparents.


----------



## terri

Well, you have to make allowances when they're still that little.        But yeah, she'll learn fast enough that when she ruins a brush, she may have to wait a bit for another one.  

At least she's enjoying making art!  You'll have to stand by with the camera and grab some quick shots when she makes something recognizable.   Of course, she's gonna do what she wants, but you could show her a picture later and let her ponder on it.


----------



## waday

No allowances! Lol, I’m kidding. She has already started to get that mixing colors is fun. She also knows that if she swirls the brush enough in the water it makes it go everywhere, which makes her laugh! 

While she likes watercolor, I think her media of choice is marker. She’ll grab a coloring book and literally go from page to page scribbling. She has fun, so it’s worth it.

This is from her “red” phase. I’ll start the bidding at $1 million.


----------



## waday

And the artist...


----------



## SquarePeg

She’s adorable.  That bow!!!    I do miss those days.


----------



## SquarePeg

Do you think this would look better with purple flowers instead of this pink?  I like the rest of it but don’t like the way the pink color dried.  I could go over it with a light purple wash...


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> And the artist...
> 
> View attachment 196449


What a cutie.  She and I are both using Crayola paints!  I'm glad I picked the set recommended by pros!



SquarePeg said:


> Do you think this would look better with purple flowers instead of this pink?  I like the rest of it but don’t like the way the pink color dried.  I could go over it with a light purple wash...
> 
> View attachment 196450


Try a little of both?  Are you diluting the red/pink a lot?  That can cause a dull finish.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the artist...
> 
> View attachment 196449
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie.  She and I are both using Crayola paints!  I'm glad I picked the set recommended by pros!
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this would look better with purple flowers instead of this pink?  I like the rest of it but don’t like the way the pink color dried.  I could go over it with a light purple wash...
> 
> View attachment 196450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try a little of both?  Are you diluting the red/pink a lot?  That can cause a dull finish.
Click to expand...


Yes I diluted it quite a bit.  I was looking for some really light and translucent flowers.   They looked great when wet but dried very dull.  Thanks for the explanation I’ll remember that next time.


----------



## terri

Another suggestion: maybe a purple wash over the mountains?   Purple and blue are great for distance and, in this one, would be a good contrast with the yellowish foreground  (they are complementary colors).   You wouldn't have to touch those flowers. 

But, I don't know anything about watercolor, so you and Charlie know better about how that might work.


----------



## snowbear

But you know about color.
I'll do some research on the watercolors; acrylics are best thinned with the acrylic media because it also contains polymers.  Water plays havoc on those, as well.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> She’s adorable.  That bow!!!    I do miss those days.


Thank you! This age is so much fun (minus the tantrums). I don’t think I’ve ever laughed this much in my life, and I never realized that toddlers were so funny. 



snowbear said:


> What a cutie.  She and I are both using Crayola paints!  I'm glad I picked the set recommended by pros!


Thank you! Haha. Just be careful with some of her other recommendations. Sometimes they’re not fully thought out...


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> She’s adorable.  That bow!!!    I do miss those days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This age is so much fun (minus the tantrums). I don’t think I’ve ever laughed this much in my life, and I never realized that toddlers were so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie.  She and I are both using Crayola paints!  I'm glad I picked the set recommended by pros!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Haha. Just be careful with some of her other recommendations. Sometimes they’re not fully thought out...
Click to expand...


Some kids do have a great sense of humor at an early age.  They can be super silly as well.  And yes the tantrums are hell, especially when you have a Princess.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> She’s adorable.  That bow!!!    I do miss those days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This age is so much fun (minus the tantrums). I don’t think I’ve ever laughed this much in my life, and I never realized that toddlers were so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie.  She and I are both using Crayola paints!  I'm glad I picked the set recommended by pros!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Haha. Just be careful with some of her other recommendations. Sometimes they’re not fully thought out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some kids do have a great sense of humor at an early age.  They can be super silly as well.  And yes the tantrums are hell, especially when you have a Princess.
Click to expand...

She has all the above. Haha. Hell describes her tantrums perfectly (and unfortunately)


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> She’s adorable.  That bow!!!    I do miss those days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This age is so much fun (minus the tantrums). I don’t think I’ve ever laughed this much in my life, and I never realized that toddlers were so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie.  She and I are both using Crayola paints!  I'm glad I picked the set recommended by pros!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Haha. Just be careful with some of her other recommendations. Sometimes they’re not fully thought out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some kids do have a great sense of humor at an early age.  They can be super silly as well.  And yes the tantrums are hell, especially when you have a Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has all the above. Haha. Hell describes her tantrums perfectly (and unfortunately)
Click to expand...

I know someone who had a little sign at her desk: "51% Sweetheart, 49% B!tc#.  Don't Push It."


----------



## SquarePeg

I usually reserve this meme for my bitches but I’ll have to share it with you all now.


----------



## snowbear

I finally pulled together a few minutes to do something.  I never intended this to be monochrome, much less charcoal, so I’ll call it a study.  I’ll remake it in a larger size, but will probably stay with charcoal/graphite.

This in one of the tourism sailing ships in Maine, heading Northeast towards Casco Bay; Portland is in the background.


----------



## SquarePeg

Oh I love the loose style of that one!


----------



## terri

Oh, I just love this, Charlie!   I love the look of charcoal.       Agree with Sharon, this has a great loose feel to it.   Your lines show movement in the sails and clouds.   Lovely! 

A larger version would be cool!


----------



## waday

Charlie, same to the above comments, the style of that is awesome!


----------



## waday

Still a WIP, but here’s what I have so far with my next portrait.


----------



## snowbear

That one is portfolio (5-1/2 x 8-1/2).  I'd like the final to be  9 x 12.

Here's the photo.




cmw3_d750_DSC_2733.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## terri

I like your portrait so far, Charlie!   Now, is this all graphite at this point, or is there charcoal here, too?


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> I like your portrait so far, Charlie!   Now, is this all graphite at this point, or is there charcoal here, too?


I think you mean Wade.


----------



## SquarePeg

Not exactly a copy but inspired by a watercolor canvas that my mom has on her wall.  Artist unknown.  I wish I had made the water line a bit lower.  I’m not fully happy with the colors.  I may attempt this again with purple instead of yellow.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your portrait so far, Charlie!   Now, is this all graphite at this point, or is there charcoal here, too?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mead Wade.
Click to expand...

  I absolutely did!   Apologies, @waday - this is what I get for being in a hurry.  Charlie posted right after you posted the portrait, and I saw it wrong.  

So, this is likely all graphite, since I don't recall you using charcoal?   Are you thinking of adding color later?


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Not exactly a copy but inspired by a watercolor canvas that my mom has on her wall.  Artist unknown.  I wish I had made the water line a bit lower.  I’m not fully happy with the colors.  I may attempt this again with purple instead of yellow.
> 
> View attachment 196587


Or orange to play off the blue.


----------



## waday

@terri , thanks! Yes, it is graphite. A #2 staples pencil, LOL. I do use charcoal! But haven’t in some time. Charcoal isn’t as forgiving haha.

End result is similar. Changed a bit around, including her nose and shoulder (nose was too narrow and shoulder was too wide). Changed some of the shading, especially on the face and hair. I wanted to reduce the eyes a bit and touch up her hand/fingers, but I didn’t want to do that much rework.


----------



## terri

Nice work!   Good highlights on the hair - subtle, but realistic.   Also impressive is all that detail on the clothing, and the hand posture looks great.    

Yeah, I have some charcoal pencils but they're not easily erased like my graphite set.   This is why I tend to avoid sketching, I'm too lazy to really get into it like this.       Be happy with this one!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Nice work!   Good highlights on the hair - subtle, but realistic.   Also impressive is all that detail on the clothing, and the hand posture looks great.
> 
> Yeah, I have some charcoal pencils but they're not easily erased like my graphite set.   This is why I tend to avoid sketching, I'm too lazy to really get into it like this.       Be happy with this one!


Thanks Terri! I have a charcoal set, too, and I’m not the cleanest artist LOL. I agree, I’m pretty lazy to do it as well haha


----------



## SquarePeg

I’ve been working on this for a while.  I wish I had taken some WIP photos.  Inspiration was a photo on Instagram. I changed the colors to suit myself with thoughts of maybe taking a photo of it and printing it on a large canvas if I like it.  I recently painted my living room and I have a huge space over my fireplace that needs filling.  I prefer abstract and floral art on my living room and dining room walls to photos.  

I’m pretty happy with how this turned out but wish it had more depth.  I want to add some darker colors in the background on the lower half but I don’t want to ruin it.  Also I wish I hadn’t used the white gel pen on those purple flowers bottom left.  I may edit that out before having it printed.  Is it wrong to print a painting?  Should I just buy a large canvas and paint it?  I would have to do this in acrylics then I’d think.  I’ve seen smaller watercolor canvases but from what I’ve read, the colors don’t act the same.  Has anyone ever used one?


----------



## SquarePeg

Just realized that photo came out awful.  This is what it really looks like.


----------



## snowbear

I think both are fine - the missed WB works.


----------



## waday

I agree with Charlie, they both work. I’ve been in a mood lately with bright colors, so I’m actually partial to the missed WB. My wife likes the second one better.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> I think both are fine - the missed WB works.





waday said:


> I agree with Charlie, they both work. I’ve been in a mood lately with bright colors, so I’m actually partial to the missed WB. My wife likes the second one better.



‘The top is actually a very Very light yellow wash which may be throwing the auto wb off.  The top Photo was in natural light.  I’ll have to get a good photo if I’m going to print it.  Still undecided.


----------



## terri

I like each photo, but love the second one's colors better - glad to know it's a truer shot of the painting.    Beautiful palette!  

I've run the gamut of trying various ways to photograph paintings.   I have a copy stand, but it's become too tedious using slide film - inconsistent results from labs, plus cost.  Considering a used/cheap digital camera and 50mm lens.  Again, costs.  

Likely stick with my phone camera and small gimp edits as needed.   It's usually a good result.


----------



## otherprof

SquarePeg said:


> Just realized that photo came out awful.  This is what it really looks like.
> View attachment 196703


Both are lovely!


----------



## limr

Sigh.

The only painting I have been doing involves walls and rollers and trays and edging tools and many many trips to Home Depot. I don't mind painting and think it can be a lot of fun at times...but the entire house? Basically by myself? Sooooooooooo tired 

The master bedroom needs one more coat, and the bulk of it is done. I will wait until I move in to do the bathroom. Then, one day, I will be ready to practice my fun painting again!


----------



## terri

Moving is fun!  

Especially when it's over.  Looking forward to seeing you playing with your paints again, Leo.  

I like painting rooms, too, really.   It's very rewarding.  But dang, by the end of the projects, you do start getting tired and ready to clean it all up and get the furniture back together.   Hang in there, girl.


----------



## SquarePeg

Tried to paint a photo someone posted in my Milky Way chasers Facebook group.  I still can't get the sky quite dark enough and I feel like I rushed this.  I'm starting to worry that I don't really have the patience for any type of really detailed art.  Is that something that comes with time?


----------



## snowbear

5 minute sketch while I’m waiting to see the eye doctor.

The awaiting Room.  Pencil, 5.5” x 8.5”.


----------



## terri

Charlie, that's a very good 5-minute sketch.   I've come across many articles on drawing that encourage this exact kind of exercise, to make you less concerned with detail and more concerned with place and feel.   You nailed this!   

And hopefully, your eyes aren't so dilated from the doctor that you can't read this.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Tried to paint a photo someone posted in my Milky Way chasers Facebook group.  I still can't get the sky quite dark enough and I feel like I rushed this.  I'm starting to worry that I don't really have the patience for any type of really detailed art.  Is that something that comes with time?
> 
> View attachment 196943


I love your colors!    If you want a darker sky, could you start by covering that part of the paper with a gray, and then layer it with your deep purples?   Again, I hesitate to make suggestions that I know would work in my medium of oil pastels but may not be effective with watercolors.   Barring any layering, can you dab your brush in black or make a mix with black and purple?   That would certainly darken your sky.

I think the more you paint, the more comfortable you get, and reach a base painting faster.   Then you might feel you have invested less time overall, and can tackle detail work.


----------



## terri

This one was experimental.   I have 3 or 4 different brands of oil pastels, and the larger sets always include near-useless (IMO) colors called metallics - shimmery gold, silver, aluminum, etc.   I once used the metallic silver and blue when I did a butterfly, and that was it.  

So here, I used nothing BUT the metallics, with a couple of regulars to round out the shapes.   Mostly Sennelier, the creamiest, softest OP's out there.   But a couple of my newer van Gogh OP's, too - they have neat looking metallics that aren't as bright and showy, which means they are more utilitarian.

Golden trees:







A close up of the sheen.   Sennelier also makes an iridescent white, so I used that too.  The tree trunks are all van Gogh metallics, and duller.


----------



## zulu42

I never had interest to pursue drawing or painting, but I like to doodle and cartoon my family on birthday cards and such. I usually give my wife a doodle on her napkin with morning coffee on weekends. This is a napkin doodle of her sneezing.


----------



## terri

Ha ha, that looks great, Zulu!   You should get yourself a cheap sketch pad and come play with us!   Doodlers usually make the best sketch artists, you know.


----------



## waday

That looks great, @zulu42 ! Now, as Terri says, get some cheap paper and join us!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You guys are so talented. I used to draw a bit, but I had to be in the mood. If not, no matter how hard I tried, I just couldn't. Is it like that for you too?


----------



## snowbear

There are some things I struggle with, such as people.  I think most of it is observation and practice.  Look at angles, apparent sizes, light & dark values, where the shadows are, relationship between "parts", etc.  Then try to draw as often as you can.  There are a number of exercises to try that will help you get some of the basics.

I'll post an in-progress of a simple exercise, after I get off from work.


----------



## terri

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You guys are so talented. I used to draw a bit, but I had to be in the mood. If not, no matter how hard I tried, I just couldn't. Is it like that for you too?


Oh, absolutely.   You have to be in the right frame of mind, because - just like with our photography - you have to get prepared, think about what you're trying to do, and make sure there's nothing that's going to pull you away too soon.   I'm drawing/painting more while doing less photography these days, mainly due to the chronic back pain - but also, my current home isn't very darkroom-friendly once I do get home from a shoot.   But I can wander into this spare room where I have a tabletop easel set up anytime.  Part of the reason I like using oil pastels is that they're like crayons - pick 'em up and start in, once I have a graphite sketch.


----------



## waday

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Is it like that for you too?


Yes, absolutely. Sometimes I don’t _want_ to draw, but I have an idea in mind. In that case, I might draw a quick sketch to start it. I have started using my eraser again, lol, so it doesn’t have to be perfect. My AOC portrait changed quite a bit from the first night I started it

For me, it can be any combination of the following:

Wanting to draw
Not wanting to draw
Knowing what I want to draw
Not knowing what I want to draw
Drawing looks good
Drawing looks like crap
Knowing what medium I want to use
Not knowing what medium I want to use


----------



## snowbear

Here's a (relatively) quick exercise.  Let's make it a challenge for any new folks and lurkers that say they "can't draw."
Three shapes: a cone, a cube and a sphere.  The idea is to draw them in a way that they show dimension and light/dark values.  I'm using a 4B pencil which is rather soft so the lines show up.  Use what you have.  I just drew these; I'd recommend using real objects if you are just starting out - a small paper or ice cream cone, a block, and a small ball. 

1. Rough Outline.  Just that - draw the outline of the shapes you want to use.  It doesn't have to be perfect or look like a mechanical drawing.  The idea is to get some shapes on paper.

2. Highlights and defining the 3-D shape.  We're photographers, so: I am placing my key light at camera right and lightly above the scene (over my right shoulder).  The highlights for each of these shaped _should_ look something like this.  My toning is really darker than it should be on the cone, but you get the idea .

3. Shadows.  The shadow from a single light source will have a shape something like that of the object.  We also know that the shadow will point away from the light source, so it shoots out to rear-left.  Mine are probably not exact but if you use real objects (a paper cone, a block, a small ball), you can get a better feel for it.

4. Final drawing, without the outline.  I redrew this without the heavy outline.  You can do as well with drawing the outline very lightly - just dark enough to see it.  Again, the idea is to draw something or try something new.

*Let's see your results.*



 

Bonus exercise.
I had to do this in art class.  It helps you see how  areas on and object relate when folded.
1.  Draw a grid on a piece of paper.  You don't have to measured and use a straight edge but the straighter the lines are and the more evenly spaced, the better.  It is actually a little better if you make every third or fourth line a different color, like red or hot pink.

 

2. Crumple up the paper and draw that puppy.  What you are looking for is how the lines appear when the paper is folded over.


----------



## Vtec44

Time lapse from my last drawing...


----------



## SquarePeg

Stole this off Facebook.


----------



## terri

That is hilarious!    Mine always waffle the most between "Mistake" and "Not as envisioned."       This is followed by "Could do better."    Hey, if I end up with a color palette that I like, then I figure I'm ahead!

Just like with photography, we're always our own harshest critics.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> Here's a (relatively) quick exercise.  Let's make it a challenge for any new folks and lurkers that say they "can't draw."
> Three shapes: a cone, a cube and a sphere.  The idea is to draw them in a way that they show dimension and light/dark values.  I'm using a 4B pencil which is rather soft so the lines show up.  Use what you have.  I just drew these; I'd recommend using real objects if you are just starting out - a small paper or ice cream cone, a block, and a small ball.
> 
> 1. Rough Outline.  Just that - draw the outline of the shapes you want to use.  It doesn't have to be perfect or look like a mechanical drawing.  The idea is to get some shapes on paper.
> 
> 2. Highlights and defining the 3-D shape.  We're photographers, so: I am placing my key light at camera right and lightly above the scene (over my right shoulder).  The highlights for each of these shaped _should_ look something like this.  My toning is really darker than it should be on the cone, but you get the idea .
> 
> 3. Shadows.  The shadow from a single light source will have a shape something like that of the object.  We also know that the shadow will point away from the light source, so it shoots out to rear-left.  Mine are probably not exact but if you use real objects (a paper cone, a block, a small ball), you can get a better feel for it.
> 
> 4. Final drawing, without the outline.  I redrew this without the heavy outline.  You can do as well with drawing the outline very lightly - just dark enough to see it.  Again, the idea is to draw something or try something new.
> 
> *Let's see your results.*
> 
> View attachment 197173
> 
> Bonus exercise.
> I had to do this in art class.  It helps you see how  areas on and object relate when folded.
> 1.  Draw a grid on a piece of paper.  You don't have to measured and use a straight edge but the straighter the lines are and the more evenly spaced, the better.  It is actually a little better if you make every third or fourth line a different color, like red or hot pink.
> 
> View attachment 197180
> 
> 2. Crumple up the paper and draw that puppy.  What you are looking for is how the lines appear when the paper is folded over.
> View attachment 197181


I've done similar exercises with the geometrical shapes, and shading.   But I've been wondering about the "bonus exercise."   You're supposed to sketch out the crumpled paper and just follow the bent-up lines that you get from your crumpled grid?   Is it to train the eye on the bent lines, or are you shading the crumpled paper, too?


----------



## snowbear

The main object is to work on the folds and creases; the lines help visualize what's happening with the paper.  Shading, if you want, but the spatial relationships (the I go with work stuff) are key.

Going to Office Depot tonight and look through paper & other art-type stuff.  This store closing as part of their restructuring.


----------



## limr

Hosers! So, Buzz was driving a week or so ago, and he saw a sewing machine table that was left out at the end of a driveway with a "Free" sign, so he snagged it for me. His idea was to turn it into a bar, which is a fine idea, of course. However, I have plans for it to be my art table. There's space below to keep supplies and then the leaf comes up for work space when I am actively working on something, and folds down when I'm not. And, I can still keep a bottle of vodka next to my brushes  It's perfect - art AND bar! Heck, I can even use it to actually sew since I do have a machine. I just have to learn how to use it


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Hosers! So, Buzz was driving a week or so ago, and he saw a sewing machine table that was left out at the end of a driveway with a "Free" sign, so he snagged it for me. His idea was to turn it into a bar, which is a fine idea, of course. However, I have plans for it to be my art table. There's space below to keep supplies and then the leaf comes up for work space when I am actively working on something, and folds down when I'm not. And, I can still keep a bottle of vodka next to my brushes  It's perfect - art AND bar! Heck, I can even use it to actually sew since I do have a machine. I just have to learn how to use it


Oh helz yeah!    That's a great idea.

I have a 1968 Singer machine.   After my mom stood by and helped me through the basics (which made me nervous, since she's the kind of person who can make herself a new shirt in an hour), I staggered through several "easy" patterns by myself.   It's pretty intuitive, just give yourself time and space to get into it.

The instruction manual is my favorite part, kinda like old Kodak books.


----------



## waday

My wife has been after a craft space for some time, and we actually grabbed an old Singer and table that someone was selling several years ago. Thank you for the awesome idea!


----------



## waday

Started this tonight. Please tell me you know who this is (from the second picture)...




 

And after 30 minutes...


----------



## limr

Kinda looks like Hugh Laurie?


----------



## snowbear

HOUSE!


----------



## terri

It sure is a good looking sketch already, at only 30 minutes in.   That's a lot of detail work.


----------



## JoshVam

Wonderful.The watercolor of the Flatirons is gorgeous!


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Kinda looks like Hugh Laurie?





snowbear said:


> HOUSE!





terri said:


> It sure is a good looking sketch already, at only 30 minutes in.   That's a lot of detail work.



Yay! It’s recognizable! 

We’ve been working our way through House.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like Hugh Laurie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOUSE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a good looking sketch already, at only 30 minutes in.   That's a lot of detail work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! It’s recognizable!
> 
> We’ve been working our way through House.
Click to expand...


I just finished House a couple of weeks ago. Got slightly obsessed and started watching old episodes of A Bit of Fry and Laurie like it was a nicotine patch. 

ETA: And today, I twisted my ankle moving a table saw, so I found my dad's old cane and now all I can think of is how I feel like I am copying House


----------



## otherprof

jcdeboever said:


> Graphite and tempra wash
> View attachment 189576


I love your graphite work!


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like Hugh Laurie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOUSE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a good looking sketch already, at only 30 minutes in.   That's a lot of detail work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! It’s recognizable!
> 
> We’ve been working our way through House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just finished House a couple of weeks ago. Got slightly obsessed and started watching old episodes of A Bit of Fry and Laurie like it was a nicotine patch.
> 
> ETA: And today, I twisted my ankle moving a table saw, so I found my dad's old cane and now all I can think of is how I feel like I am copying House
Click to expand...

We’re on Season 4, but I cheated because I watched it when it was originally aired.

If you need more Hugh Laurie, he’s great in the show Avenue 5. That show is hilarious. 

He’s also a musician, so there’s that, as well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

waday said:


> He’s also a musician, so there’s that, as well



And a very good one, at that.


----------



## waday

Ok, I’m probably done with this, before I keep tweaking it


----------



## terri

That's a darn good likeness.   Hope you're pleased with it - I think you did great!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> That's a darn good likeness.   Hope you're pleased with it - I think you did great!


Thanks! As happy as I can be with my current abilities.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a darn good likeness.   Hope you're pleased with it - I think you did great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! As happy as I can be with my current abilities.
Click to expand...

I understand that sentiment perfectly!    

Though in your case, I think you're being a little harsh.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a darn good likeness.   Hope you're pleased with it - I think you did great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! As happy as I can be with my current abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that sentiment perfectly!
> 
> Though in your case, I think you're being a little harsh.
Click to expand...

I appreciate that, thank you


----------



## snowbear

Yes, very good job and much better than I can do.


----------



## terri

This one I am filing under 100% experimental.  

I bought this coarse pumice gel medium to experiment with adding texture in oil pastel paintings.   The stuff is very gritty/sand-like material mixed into a gel that can be spread onto a canvas or heavy paper.   I should have used a watercolor paper, but I seem to make a lot of mistakes in that regard.   I used Arches oil paper.  

I have also been looking at a lot of folk art lately, just for different inspirations, and thought a barnyard would be a good scene to use some of this gel in.   I sketched out a very loose scene and spread the gel out with a palette knife:






It has a watery base so my NOT-watercolor paper buckled somewhat.   I let it dry overnight and it smoothed out.   I left a lot of white paper under the gel because I wanted to make sure I could work enough oil pastel in there.   Had no idea what to expect.

After putting in some background, I got my cheapest OP's, Cray-Pas Expressionists, and just worked them all over the pumice gel.   It went on fine, just ate up the OP stick, which I expected.   I used a couple of different colors. 





Then I brushed Turpenoid over the oil pastels on the gel, hoping to smooth out the color, so I'd end up with a rough-looking barnyard ground, and I was happy when it looked like this:





So from there, I just kept going with the idea of a "folk art" kind of painting.   I usually blend oil pastels out smoothly, but for this one I just kept adding stroke marks, so it would look crayon-like.   With folk art, it seems that perfect lines, dimensions and perspectives can be played with.   

Frankly, I don't know if I even _like_ this final painting - but on the whole as an experimental thing, it was fun.   Just way outside how I usually work.  






Next time I use this gel, it might be for a beach scene.   Nice and sandy.


----------



## snowbear

That's neat, Terri - like painting on sandpaper.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> That's neat, Terri - like painting on sandpaper.


Yes, just not as even.     This is kinda lumpy.   But it was interesting to give it a try.  

I've always enjoyed messing around with mediums.  I did more when I hand colored, and worked with other alternative photographic processes.  Fun stuff.  Gets my hands dirty.


----------



## waday

Terri, I really like that, it’s abstract. Love the added texture.


----------



## waday

Terri, I keep coming back to it. I like it!

 I like looking at folk art, as well. Yours reminds me of this:



 

I bought this for my wife a few years ago. It’s from an Ecuadorian artist from Tigua (from the mid-1980s). I love the spiritual imagery worked into the village scene. Yours reminded me of this, because it has a typical farm scene with different zones/areas, each with their own personality.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Terri, I keep coming back to it. I like it!
> 
> I like looking at folk art, as well. Yours reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 198193
> 
> I bought this for my wife a few years ago. It’s from an Ecuadorian artist from Tigua (from the mid-1980s). I love the spiritual imagery worked into the village scene. Yours reminded me of this, because it has a typical farm scene with different zones/areas, each with their own personality.


Wow!  This is just awesome - I love it, too!  I appreciate your analysis about the different zones.   That seems very astute.

You might also enjoy Marc Chagall.  He's famous for putting lots of different imagery, elements into his paintings.   Extremely colorful, like this one.

Folk art has really been elevated for me.    Glad mine is resonating in a positive way for you.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Yes, very good job and much better than I can do.


Thanks Charlie. I love your unique style, as well as your willingness to try different styles and media.


----------



## SquarePeg

I think it's great.  I really love how the rooster turned out.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I think it's great.  I really love how the rooster turned out.


Thanks!  The rooster was the most fun.  Lots of vermillion red and cobalt blue.


----------



## limr

Not sure if this will work, but I just saw it on Facebook and thought this guy was incredibly talented and fun to watch.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=812596916243334
			




(I tried to embed the video, but it doesn't seem to work. It's public, though, so you don't need to have a Facebook account.)


----------



## waday

Whoa! Absolutely stunning


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

How talented he is!


----------



## SquarePeg

Amazing!


----------



## terri

How great is that?   I love the way he gets started - such a free movement, kicking a can of paint to get it up on the various walls.  It looks fun!  

Hears wishing him countless more walls!


----------



## snowbear

Awesome.

No painting yesterday,, as I planned.  I went to grocery store with MLW and twisted the wrong way with a case of bottled water, so I ended up laying down on the heating pad and ultimately knocked out from a muscle relaxer.

I did get an outline down on some WC paper, but haven't decided which way to go with it - pastel, paint, ink or maybe charcoal/graphite/contee.

The colors are not as vibrant in this shot - no post processing except resizing and whatever Adobe does to get from raw to a Lightroom DNG, then JPG export.


----------



## terri

That looks like it's going to be fun!


----------



## SquarePeg

It’s been a couple of weeks or maybe more since I painted anything smaller than a bookcase.  Tonight I decided to give a couple of fall landscapes a try.  This is a watercolor copy of an acrylic painting from one of those paint night places.  So not an original work of mine but I did have fun figuring out how to do it with watercolor paints.


----------



## SquarePeg

This is from a loose painting tutorial.  It was too loose and the big tree trunks were overpowering.  I tried to counteract that.  I added the stream and more details in the distant trees.  It definitely improves it from my perspective but I wish I had gone against the tutorial and not put the big trees all the way to the top of the paper.  Thoughts?


----------



## terri

I love the fall palette.   Tutorials are difficult for me, because rather than taking the instruction just for the handling of the medium, I find myself slavishly following the reference.   Since it never matches the reference, I usually don't really like what I end up with.   Sounds like this is sort of what happened to you! 

It could be that the tutorial artist was trying to avoid having to show how to finish these large trees, because that alone would be challenging.   It would give a different look to the piece.  Here, there's a nice horizontal line from the smaller trees in the background, without too many details.   The foreground trees do act more as framing the stream, so you made it better, I agree.

You could try it again, maybe do a sketch first to give yourself a new reference, and plot how you would finish the foreground trees.  

It's still a pretty scene, as is.


----------



## waday

Totally agree with @terri. I often do the same, follow the reference and having it not work (to what I wanted) in the end.

But, @SquarePeg , FWIW, when I initially looked at your picture, I saw the stream nicely framed by the big trees. If you’re saying that you added the stream as an afterthought, bravo on your choice! I think it really helps bring out the scene and it’s a nice touch.

It actually reminds me of a Bob Ross painting I recently watched. At the very end, when I thought he was done, he did his little magic and just made a path pop out of nowhere. After he added it, I couldn’t see the picture without it—it needed that path to really finish it off. I think yours is the same way. The stream is a nice little finishing touch that just rounds off the art.


----------



## waday

Not happy with this one, but it’ll do. I’m debating going back over some of the highlights with either white pastel or white paint. I’ve seen a few other people do that to really help the whites pop, and I’ve been waiting to try it. Maybe Kamala is the first one to get that treatment.


----------



## SquarePeg

Have you considered a white gel pen?  I think they’re great for highlights.  I added them to the stream with one here after I took the pic above.  The brand is Signo and I bought them on Amazon. They work great over watercolor.


----------



## waday

Aaahhh, yes, I’m going to try that!


----------



## terri

@SquarePeg: I'm going to look at those pens!  My medium of choice, oil pastels, are very challenging when thin lines are needed.   Usually I just end up making a line, then getting a scraping tool and scraping it back.  I'd much rather investigate something like this!  Great idea. 

@waday:  Remember, you can do the opposite thing to push highlights.   If you have a darker pencil, even black, a few swipes of that right next to a white area will make it pop.   It can be easier to make the surrounding area darker than make a white area whiter.  If that makes sense.     It's like adding contrast.


----------



## snowbear

The back is getting better after aggravating it on the  road trip (sitting too long).

Another possibility is to use a (white or off-white) watercolor ground.  It's apparently like liquid paper (or a photographic emulsion) that can be applied to a surface, then painted over.  Of course, there's also white gouache in the WC world; not sure how well it would do with pastels.

I saw the gel pen trick used on one of the tutorial videos I saw last week (I don't recall which one), where I learned about the WC ground.


----------



## snowbear

Well, I finally got started on the studies.  This is the pastel (soft chalky, not oils).  About 5-3/4" x 4-1/4" on cold press watercolor paper.  I need to learn how to use pastels. I'm OK with blending (rubbing it around with a finger) and lifting (with a tissue), but I don't have a clue about adding details.  I'm guessing it would be easier with a larger work, which is my goal.


----------



## terri

This looks great so far.   About adding details: have you thought about soft pastel pencils?   Even a cheap, limited set would be enough to cover the primary colors and wiggle some lines in there.

I reach for my photo oil pencils all the time.  Oil pastels are like crayons, as you know, making them maddening without some kind of pencil.


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> This looks great so far.   About adding details: have you thought about soft pastel pencils?   Even a cheap, limited set would be enough to cover the primary colors and wiggle some lines in there.
> 
> I reach for my photo oil pencils all the time.  Oil pastels are like crayons, as you know, making them maddening without some kind of pencil.


Thanks.  I'm so new to the pastel world I didn't realize these were a thing.  I'll check them out.


----------



## SquarePeg

Raining and cold here so I stayed in and painted.  Tonight’s efforts.  

one started out loose and one a bit more structured 



 



 

Decided to try my own fall tree.  Not the most creative process but certainly fun.  I’m working my way up to my submission in the landscape challenge.


----------



## terri

I'm loving those coneflowers!   Both versions are very good.   Your tree palette is very seasonal - beautiful!


----------



## snowbear

Number two of four - the watercolor.  Very quick with minimal layering (putting of some housework to get this one), just to get an idea of how it would look.  I'm not happy with the way I did the bridge, but I'm using the limited palette; If I go this way with the final, I'll have more colors available.


----------



## terri

Oh, housework can always wait.      Do the important stuff first!

I think I like the pastel study better so far - likely because of background details, and you have better values overall.   This WC looks a little pale compared to the pastel version.   

I like the idea of these studies with different media: kinda fun!   What else are you going to use?


----------



## terri

Just finished this one.  Another version of "Back Pain," though I'd rather find another title for this, since it's so completely different from the first one.   My pain demon's eye is the only thing I carried over from that one.   Maybe I'll call it: "The steroid injections failed."    

Pretty obvious Picasso influence here, heh.   Oil pastels on Arches Oil paper, 12" x 16".   

Looking at it here, I think I'm going to add some lines or shading under the feet of the easel, so they don't look so floaty.


----------



## snowbear

Thanks.  The WC is mostly a single layer, so the final (if I go this route) will be brighter - more on line with my other water colors.  I may come back to the and add a few more layers to give it a finished look; it hadn't dried when I posted.

Definitely acrylic paint, and either charcoal or acrylic ink (think "coloring book" for the last.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> acrylic ink (think "coloring book" for the last.


That sounds fun - I've never heard of acrylic ink.   But the coloring book reference makes it sound bright and fun.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> think "coloring book" for the last


So, it’ll look all nice and then your toddler will “help” by drawing very hard thick scribbles in the middle?


----------



## snowbear

No toddlers here ... maybe cat paw  prints




Weekly Sketch #16 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I added a bit more to the watercolor.  Still not what the larger work would be like, but a better comparison, I think.


----------



## waday

Roxy


----------



## SquarePeg

I have a new favorite water color tutorial channel. Rick Surowicz.  Did these two tonight.  I like his loose style in these and his teaching style is pretty easy to follow.


----------



## SquarePeg

Thinking of adding snow to the second one.


----------



## waday

Those are fantastic!


----------



## terri

So pretty!    Did you add the snow to the second one?


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> So pretty!    Did you add the snow to the second one?



Not yet but I'm going to as I think the foreground is super boring!   The tutorial painting was much better laid out than my effort.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> The tutorial painting was much better laid out than my effort.


Yep, we've had these conversations before!      The tutorials I've followed on oil pastels show paintings that are full of details that I am seldom able to achieve.   

Still, when you're learning your way around an unfamiliar medium, tutorials are the shiz.


----------



## SquarePeg

I think the snow adds a little something.  Thoughts?


----------



## terri

I agree - the foreground seems a little more filled in now.   Nice!


----------



## waday

Here’s my Halloween edition:


----------



## terri

This is so cool!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> This is so cool!


Thanks! I wanted to try removing charcoal instead of adding it, but I wasn’t fully successful in what I had planned. But my goal of drawing Poe did come to fruition.


----------



## snowbear

I finally around to the acrylic study.   Quick, with no real details but I can envision it in a larger format.   One more to go, but I'm torn between charcoal and pen & ink, and if I go with ink, do I go black only, or use the color acrylic inks.

Amazon Music is playing The Dillards, so it's like a trip to Mayberry.  The Dillards, along with Denver Pyle and Maggie Peterson played the Darlings, the musical family that came down into Mayberry from the the mountains.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> go black only, or use the color acrylic inks


Use a combination of black and one other color?


----------



## terri

Charlie, with this pretty scene, I like the idea of the colored acrylic inks.   But - artist choice, of course.


----------



## snowbear

Thanks, Terri.  I like the idea of acrylic inks, though I've never done ink as a larger work.
Here's the last.  Pen & ink; I used raw umber acrylic ink, because I don't seem to have any black India ink.  My colors are very limited so I went with just one.



 

The whole set (clockwise from top left): Pastel, acrylic paint, pen & ink, watercolor.  Now to figure out which I like the best.


----------



## terri

Fun series!   I love raw umber as a color in its own right.   Looks great here.    

Hard to pick a fave - I like the bright colors from the acrylic paint, but this last one with the inks is awesome!    Nice problem to have.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> Thanks, Terri.  I like the idea of acrylic inks, though I've never done ink as a larger work.
> Here's the last.  Pen & ink; I used raw umber acrylic ink, because I don't seem to have any black India ink.  My colors are very limited so I went with just one.
> 
> View attachment 199653
> 
> The whole set (clockwise from top left): Pastel, acrylic paint, pen & ink, watercolor.  Now to figure out which I like the best.
> 
> View attachment 199654



I like the pastels.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Terri.  I like the idea of acrylic inks, though I've never done ink as a larger work.
> Here's the last.  Pen & ink; I used raw umber acrylic ink, because I don't seem to have any black India ink.  My colors are very limited so I went with just one.
> 
> View attachment 199653
> 
> The whole set (clockwise from top left): Pastel, acrylic paint, pen & ink, watercolor.  Now to figure out which I like the best.
> 
> View attachment 199654
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I'm only slightly better at them than than pen and ink.
> I like the pastels.
Click to expand...


----------



## waday

I like the ink, but I’m biased.


----------



## SquarePeg

This first one was loosely inspired by a photo on Instagram by one of the pnw photographers I follow.  Check out jitabebe on Insta for some beautiful work.  Second is based on an idea I had that ended up going in a different direction.


----------



## snowbear

A little case if indigestion has struck, so now I'm mostly awake.  One pastel, two ink and three acrylic (MLW and Lazy Lobster; Terri's split choices).  Granted, I don't think it was a fair comparison as the watercolor isn't fully layered, but I think I'm going to go acrylic on canvas, which was my first inclination.  I still want to do a larger pastel, but I have another photo in mind for that.  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> This first one was loosely inspired by a photo on Instagram by one of the pnw photographers I follow.  Check out jitabebe on Insta for some beautiful work.  Second is based on an idea I had that ended up going in a different direction.
> 
> View attachment 199757
> 
> 
> View attachment 199758


Love that sky in the first one!   Beautiful.   Second one - fun idea, so keep following these sparks!   Very cute!


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> This first one was loosely inspired by a photo on Instagram by one of the pnw photographers I follow.  Check out jitabebe on Insta for some beautiful work.  Second is based on an idea I had that ended up going in a different direction.
> 
> View attachment 199757
> 
> 
> View attachment 199758


I agree with Terri about the sky in #1.  I like the wide-angle distortion in #2.


----------



## snowbear

Playing with pastes, again.  These are Lowe Cornell student oil pastels.  I probably picked them up at Michaels or A.C. Moore (now the same place) for a few dollars.  Not to bad, but I still have to learn techniques. I'm wondering if coverage improves with better sticks.




Pastel floral by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Soft pastel or oil, Charlie?   Pretty palette here!


----------



## snowbear

Oil.  I also have a pack of Faber Castell soft pastels, again student, and I don't find them soft, at all.  They seem to have the same characteristics at the hard, chalk-like set.

I'd like to include pastels as part of my repertoire, but obviously not spend a lot of money on them while I'm learning.  I think I'm going to get five sticks or half-sticks (primaries, black & white) of a few makes, and compare.  I'm interested in how they cover, blend, and the overall feel.

I am also shopping for the artist / pro level watercolors.  I'll probably stay with tubes; Blick has empty pans so I can always pour paint into those, from the tubes for travel and plein air.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I'd like to include pastels as part of my repertoire, but obviously not spend a lot of money on them while I'm learning. I think I'm going to get five sticks or half-sticks (primaries, black & white) of a few makes, and compare. I'm interested in how they cover, blend, and the overall feel.


I'm guessing you mean oil pastels here?   Here is a suggestion:  instead of just a few sticks, indulge in a 25-count set of very inexpensive, but nice quality, oil pastels.   For less than $10, you can get a box of these Cray Pas Expressionist op's.   I started off with these and liked them so much I bought a larger set after a month or so of playing.   These are definitely student grade, BUT they are the nicest I've worked with.   Avoid Pentel op's: they are comparable in price, but are hard and crumbly.   

Here's a quick shot of the Cray-Pas Expressionists:   




I found these at Blick's for $9.48.  !!   They are cheap enough to be able to experiment with.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I'm wondering if coverage improves with better sticks.


The quality of the sticks will help them glide easier across the paper, for sure.    They're all made with various combinations of just pigment, oil, and wax.   Cheaper brands have more wax and are crumbly and stubborn to blend.  

But here, for your sketch above, it's more technique.   You might want to try covering larger amounts of the paper - for sky, or general background - by laying the stick on its side and sweeping it across.   I like my Cray-Pas for this: I break off an inch-long piece or so, and then remove all the paper.   I can cover even a 12x16 sheet pretty fast.   You can layer over it several times in this manner if you like.  

It's all personal preference.   For a sketch-like look, you can use them like you did above, just with the ends, to get a fast and nice look.   For sharper lines, take the ends and rub back and forth on blank scratch paper to make a nice, sharp round edge.   (I waffle between that technique or just grabbing colored pencils, depending on what I'm painting.)  

Looking quickly through my WIP pics, here's one where I used the side of an OP to cover the background, after making a sketch with graphite and colored pencil.   You can see the marks are a good inch wide.   Because OP's are a dry medium, you can get in closely.   I ultimately filled in the whole page around the portrait with these deep red.   (For some reason I was suddenly obsessed with getting a deep red portrait background when I did this.   Who knows why.)   



 


If you want to even it out for a nice, solid color, another trick is to get a cheap artist brush and dip it in a bit of Turpenoid.   This is odorless, artist-blend turpentine, and it's a fantastic method to learn if you feel like exploring your options with OP's.  More layout in cost, but a small bottle will last for a long, long time.

So the brush smooths out all those lines and you get the even color like this:





You can see the brush marks, top and bottom.   Takes 5 minutes to do and, depending on your paper type, maybe 15-30 minutes to dry completely.   And you can pick up your OP stick and go right over it.   It's really cool.

Anyway - OP's can be fun, people say they're great for plein air (I'm not into that) because there's so little to carry, including no water.    Just something to ponder.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, oil pastels.  I will get a set, but the idea of the primaries from different brands is like a test drive - see which I prefer.  I will definitely include the Cray-pas in that lineup.


----------



## SquarePeg

I have a set of “soft” pastels that are way too hard and chalky.  They are what made me decide to try watercolor instead!  

 I did a couple of tutorials and had a few lucky individual attempts and decided I could learn on my own only to be disappointed in my latest attempts to paint from photos.   Back to tutorials and practice for me.  

first practicing trees and water 


 


next a tutorial on a sunset lake that focuses on using colors on the warm side of the spectrum. It didn’t come out that good but I learned a few new tricks and enjoyed following along.


----------



## snowbear

Learning techniques is the key.  As you gain the technical knowledge, you'll get better at working from photos or live subjects.

I have my annual eye checkup, and have to get a rapid COVID test today (flying to ME on Friday).  While I'm out, I'm going to pick up some stretched canvas.  I'm really thinking about getting a roll and stretching it myself, but I'll probably wait until we move.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if coverage improves with better sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of the sticks will help them glide easier across the paper, for sure.    They're all made with various combinations of just pigment, oil, and wax.   Cheaper brands have more wax and are crumbly and stubborn to blend.
> 
> But here, for your sketch above, it's more technique.   You might want to try covering larger amounts of the paper - for sky, or general background - by laying the stick on its side and sweeping it across.   I like my Cray-Pas for this: I break off an inch-long piece or so, and then remove all the paper.   I can cover even a 12x16 sheet pretty fast.   You can layer over it several times in this manner if you like.
> 
> It's all personal preference.   For a sketch-like look, you can use them like you did above, just with the ends, to get a fast and nice look.   For sharper lines, take the ends and rub back and forth on blank scratch paper to make a nice, sharp round edge.   (I waffle between that technique or just grabbing colored pencils, depending on what I'm painting.)
> 
> Looking quickly through my WIP pics, here's one where I used the side of an OP to cover the background, after making a sketch with graphite and colored pencil.   You can see the marks are a good inch wide.   Because OP's are a dry medium, you can get in closely.   I ultimately filled in the whole page around the portrait with these deep red.   (For some reason I was suddenly obsessed with getting a deep red portrait background when I did this.   Who knows why.)
> 
> View attachment 199880
> 
> 
> If you want to even it out for a nice, solid color, another trick is to get a cheap artist brush and dip it in a bit of Turpenoid.   This is odorless, artist-blend turpentine, and it's a fantastic method to learn if you feel like exploring your options with OP's.  More layout in cost, but a small bottle will last for a long, long time.
> 
> So the brush smooths out all those lines and you get the even color like this:
> 
> View attachment 199881
> 
> You can see the brush marks, top and bottom.   Takes 5 minutes to do and, depending on your paper type, maybe 15-30 minutes to dry completely.   And you can pick up your OP stick and go right over it.   It's really cool.
> 
> Anyway - OP's can be fun, people say they're great for plein air (I'm not into that) because there's so little to carry, including no water.    Just something to ponder.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip with the OP and turpenoid!


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Thanks for the tip with the OP and turpenoid!


Sure thing.      I found them a difficult medium to learn, partly due to the limited tutorials on them out there.  It's also a medium where quality really does have an impact on learning.   It's a catch-22 - no one likes to invest much money when trying out a new medium, so it's smarter to play with cheaper brands.  This works well enough for oil paint, watercolor and colored pencils, but for oil pastels it can lead to frustration.   They crumble, don't blend well, and can make you wonder why anyone would bother with such a crappy medium.    

@SquarePeg:  Sharon, you're too critical of yourself!   I think that mountain landscape is lovely.  I'm loving all that golden yellow in the water.


----------



## SquarePeg

Thanks @terri I appreciate the support!  It's hard not to see the flaws especially when you do a tutorial and compare it to the original.  They make it look so effortless, and it's hard to tell with watercolor if the issues I have are related to my inability to follow the technique or the cheaper paper I'm using.  I hate to buy expensive paper for learning but my paper and paints don't seem to react the way the tutorials say they will.  May have to just close my eyes and buy a pad of Arches paper.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I hate to buy expensive paper for learning but my paper and paints don't seem to react the way the tutorials say they will. May have to just close my eyes and buy a pad of Arches paper.


I hear you!   Some of the tutorials I followed when I got started were actually geared towards kids, which was fine by me.      Oil pastels are popular for kid art classes because they look like crayons, but kids can (truthfully) be told they're things artists use, too.   And the instructor used cheap colored construction paper, so I was able to take that part out of the equation, at least.   Other tutorials were not particularly forthcoming about paper types or brands used, but it sure can make a difference!  

Either way, my stuff generally sucked compared to the tutorial, regardless of the audience level.   When I trusted my handling better, I let myself get better materials - and wow!   Can't say that helped my technique, because that's just practice - but it sure did let me move along better, and things just seemed smoother and easier.


----------



## terri

So, most of you know that I have back issues that ebb and flow in the pain level, and keep me from hiking around with my camera gear like I used to.       Over the summer it's gotten worse, so I finally went back to see my spine guy (not the chiropractor), who ordered a new round of x-rays.   He tells me the scoliosis has gotten worse, and showed me side by side x-rays.   It was both freaky and depressing to see it onscreen - so objective, just sitting there being scoliosis.   He lectured me on exercise (bite me, brother - I'm a 200-hour certified yoga instructor, I know the moves), and then we discussed treatment.    

Anyway, I came home upset and ticked off.   Found myself a couple hours later with my sketch pad in front of me, and drew this:






That's my pain demon - in control of me.   My husband said it was a dark and depressing sketch - I thanked him.       Went ahead and re-sketched it on Arches oil paper and made an oil pastel painting from it:








The first time I addressed my so-called pain demon, it was a couple years ago in this painting:






And just recently, I did this one, modifying the demon a little bit for a more geometric interpretation.   I've stood and painted while my back is killing me and wondered if it ever showed, so I tried to express the correlation in this one.   






I've read about recurring subjects in artist paintings, or symbols.   Without really thinking about it, I seem to have developed this theme of the pain demon popping up and getting me to paint it.   Bastard.    

I think I'll paint some flowers next.


----------



## waday

@terri, love these


----------



## waday

I’m finding that while I like my charcoal pencils, they don’t last long at all. This comic summed it up perfectly.



 
Login • Instagram


----------



## snowbear

Sorry to hear the demon is strong (soft virtual hugs) but I love the drawing.  That makes me think of the PNW native styles, a little. They frequently use additional faces to fill empty spaces.


----------



## SquarePeg

That sucks Terri.  So sorry you’re in pain.   Your paintings are stunning and really tap into emotions.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> Sorry to hear the demon is strong (soft virtual hugs) but I love the drawing.  That makes me think of the PNW native styles, a little. They frequently use additional faces to fill empty spaces.


Well, how cool is that?   I never heard of that, but haven't looked at that much art from that region.   Now I'll have to do some exploring!  

Another artist who used faces and lots of other symbolism is Marc Chagall - I adore his stuff.  Picasso and other artists did, as well, it's just not something I've done much of, but I'm trying to figure it out.

Thanks for the virtual hug.  The demon rises occasionally and yells his ugly head off, but I usually find a way to beat him back into submission.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> That sucks Terri.  So sorry you’re in pain.   Your paintings are stunning and really tap into emotions.


Thank you - that means a lot!


----------



## SquarePeg

Playing around with some snow. 

From a tutorial and from a photo


----------



## snowbear

What are you using for the snow, gauche?   I really like these two.

I took the small sketch pads and WC pencils on the trip trip and did a quick sketch from the hotel lobby.  I'll add some color after I get the beast unloaded and returned.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> What are you using for the snow, gauche?   I really like these two.
> 
> I took the small sketch pads and WC pencils on the trip trip and did a quick sketch from the hotel lobby.  I'll add some color after I get the beast unloaded and returned.




Yes white gauche.  I don’t have the skill or the patience to mask out the highlights first or keep them paint free.  Plus, splattering the snow on at the end is the fun part and it hides a myriad of flaws!  I may become a theme artist and paint only snowy landscapes lol.


----------



## terri

These look great, Sharon - love the snowman globe.  Very cute!


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> I don’t have the skill or the patience to mask out the highlights first or keep them paint free.


Same, same. I usually remember to leave them paint free, and then forget later on and fill them in. D’oh!


----------



## waday

Some of my recents. Daughter “helped” with the dog bone, and I’m trying to figure out if I should just let her “help me out” more or just let it go. We were working on our art side by side, and I looked away for 2 seconds, LOL. (Sorry for the white balance, I thought I fixed it but still seems so cool.)


----------



## SquarePeg

Frame it, save it, put a little note behind the frame with the date and the story of her helping you.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Frame it, save it, put a little note behind the frame with the date and the story of her helping you.


Exactly!


----------



## snowbear

Yep.  Encourage her as much as possible.  Anything that's "too critical" to not have the help, do another time.


----------



## waday

Thanks all. Sorry, I meant if I should encourage her to draw more on the bone to make us co-artists of this print.

We always encourage her to draw, sing, dance, play music,  etc. Her current favorite instrument is the “Elsa tambourine” at school lol. Go figure.


----------



## snowbear

Sure.


----------



## SquarePeg

More snowy winter scenes. 

A Rick Surowicz tutorial




Copied from a Pinterest photo


 

Started out as tree practice but then I liked the trees so started adding to it.  The crooked house ruined it then I added the red tree lights and liked it again.


----------



## terri

So cute!   The top one is my favorite, but you're obviously doing better and better with these tutorials.  More and more details are getting put into these, which is always a challenge.   Yay!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> So cute!   The top one is my favorite, but you're obviously doing better and better with these tutorials.  More and more details are getting put into these, which is always a challenge.   Yay!



Thanks. I’m going to do that same tutorial again this weekend because I did it without watching it all the way through first and there are a few things that I didn’t do correctly and couldn’t fix so I think it’s worth another try. It was the first time that I’ve used masking fluid which was interesting.  

He’s got 6 Christmas card tutorials that he just released and they are all super cute.


----------



## SquarePeg

WIP on this possible “fur” entry for the Art challenge.  Needs details added to the reindeer and I still need to finish the bulbs.  Can’t quite decide how to outline them.  I used a technique I learned in a tutorial to make the lights glow but that was a more abstract piece and they were left as is.  This needs to be more finished I think.  Suggestions?  I could outline in black with my pen or white?  Or I could use silver paint?


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> WIP on this possible “fur” entry for the Art challenge.  Needs details added to the reindeer and I still need to finish the bulbs.  Can’t quite decide how to outline them.  I used a technique I learned in a tutorial to make the lights glow but that was a more abstract piece and they were left as is.  This needs to be more finished I think.  Suggestions?  I could outline in black with my pen or white?  Or I could use silver paint?
> 
> View attachment 200576



I would not outline them with pen. I would suggest using a real fine watercolor brush and pre-wet a small portion of the hard inside edge of the bulb, then use same color good and wet and place a drop in the pre-wet spot. This will add more depth to the bulb. Just do a little at a time, don't rush, after color drop is added to pre-wet area...let it dry or use a hair dryer to fix color... repeat if desired effect is to your liking.  Helps to have some powerful reading glasses or a powerful magnifying glass so you can accurately follow the natural line already there. Less is more with watercolor. Nice work. Personally, I would call this finished, when I was doing watercolor and I asked myself this question, it was done. One chance only with watercolor.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> WIP on this possible “fur” entry for the Art challenge.  Needs details added to the reindeer and I still need to finish the bulbs.  Can’t quite decide how to outline them.  I used a technique I learned in a tutorial to make the lights glow but that was a more abstract piece and they were left as is.  This needs to be more finished I think.  Suggestions?  I could outline in black with my pen or white?  Or I could use silver paint?
> 
> View attachment 200576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not outline them with pen. I would suggest using a real fine watercolor brush and pre-wet a small portion of the hard inside edge of the bulb, then use same color good and wet and place a drop in the pre-wet spot. This will add more depth to the bulb. Just do a little at a time, don't rush, after color drop is added to pre-wet area...let it dry or use a hair dryer to fix color... repeat if desired effect is to your liking.  Helps to have some powerful reading glasses or a powerful magnifying glass so you can accurately follow the natural line already there. Less is more with watercolor. Nice work. Personally, I would call this finished, when I was doing watercolor and I asked myself this question, it was done. One chance only with watercolor.
Click to expand...


Good idea thanks.  So true about watercolor.  I’ve “ruined” several by not stopping when I should have.  Very unforgiving but I love it!  

At this point I’m still learning so these don’t really go anywhere, just an occasional post on my Instagram or a share here, so if I ruin it it’s really not a big deal.  I like the way the deer came out so far but not crazy about the wires so I’ll probably do this one a couple of times before I move on to another idea.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> WIP on this possible “fur” entry for the Art challenge.  Needs details added to the reindeer and I still need to finish the bulbs.  Can’t quite decide how to outline them.  I used a technique I learned in a tutorial to make the lights glow but that was a more abstract piece and they were left as is.  This needs to be more finished I think.  Suggestions?  I could outline in black with my pen or white?  Or I could use silver paint?
> 
> View attachment 200576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not outline them with pen. I would suggest using a real fine watercolor brush and pre-wet a small portion of the hard inside edge of the bulb, then use same color good and wet and place a drop in the pre-wet spot. This will add more depth to the bulb. Just do a little at a time, don't rush, after color drop is added to pre-wet area...let it dry or use a hair dryer to fix color... repeat if desired effect is to your liking.  Helps to have some powerful reading glasses or a powerful magnifying glass so you can accurately follow the natural line already there. Less is more with watercolor. Nice work. Personally, I would call this finished, when I was doing watercolor and I asked myself this question, it was done. One chance only with watercolor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea thanks.  So true about watercolor.  I’ve “ruined” several by not stopping when I should have.  Very unforgiving but I love it!
> 
> At this point I’m still learning so these don’t really go anywhere, just an occasional post on my Instagram or a share here, so if I ruin it it’s really not a big deal.  I like the way the deer came out so far but not crazy about the wires so I’ll probably do this one a couple of times before I move on to another idea.
Click to expand...


I think this is a very whimsical watercolor. I don't think the black is bad.


----------



## snowbear

This is where WC pencils can be handy, but you still need a fine brush.  Loving it, so far.


----------



## SquarePeg

@jcdeboever I tried your tip about the edges of the bulbs on this one that I finished up of our pup Harlie. I like the way it defined the bulbs without making them too fussy.  



 

Next attempt will be to do this with the dog a bit more “loose”.  Can’t quite figure out how to show a white dog with loose style... the only thing I can think of is negative painting but I haven’t ever attempted that yet.


----------



## snowbear

Use a light wash of color or neutral grey for the background and leave the white of the dog unpainted.


----------



## snowbear

I finally got started on the acrylic of the stone bridge.  I've blocked in the main elements with pencil and hit the base coat of sky.  Terrible phone snap.  I'll try using the real camera tomorrow.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I finally got started on the acrylic of the stone bridge.  I've blocked in the main elements with pencil and hit the base coat of sky.  Terrible phone snap.  I'll try using the real camera tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 200713


I do this a lot - get my work-in-progress (WIP) photos as fast as I can, which usually means a phone snap, close in.   I always seem to throw shadows like this! 

But that's ok, I can see the graphite sketch just fine, and I like the lines you left after starting the sky.  The treeline?  

Looks like a good start to me!


----------



## snowbear

Thanks.

Yes, the approximate tree line.  Although I'm thinking about details, at this point I'm not planning them.  I was trying to go with some washes first, as a foundation.  Instead of water, though, I'm using a retarder media - basically a thinner that extends the drying time of acrylic.  I'll try the same thing with the other elements, then build up colors and texture from there.

I ordered a 6-tube set of the artist quality water colors (Daniel Smith), but haven't opened them, yet.  I also bought some empty half pans and an empty pan tin, then put some of the tube color into each pan - made myself pan set (once it all dries).


----------



## SquarePeg

I went to Rockport this weekend and went in all the galleries and am feeling very untalented right now.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> I went to Rockport this weekend and went in all the galleries and am feeling very untalented right now.


It's just practice - the same as photography.  I think your stuff is fine.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> I went to Rockport this weekend and went in all the galleries and am feeling very untalented right now.


That’s like going to the batting cages and then watching the Red Sox (shudder).

Or like throwing the football out back and then watching the Patriots (blech).

Or like shooting a basketball and then watching the Celtics (yuck).

Or like hitting a puck in the street and then watching the Bruins (eeeh, ok).


----------



## snowbear

Continuing with underpainting / base coat.  The three white areas along the top are now a very light green.  Hooker's green with traces of titanium white and primary yellow for the lighter areas, and mixed with a little primary red for the darker areas (all Liquitex Basics).  The bridge and tunnel need to be underpainted, then I'll start on the top layers.  I'm debating on adding or omitting the two people in the photo, looking over the bridge wall, and whether or not to tone down the sky with a lighter blue.  I'm also not sure what to do with the sides of the canvas - probably a solid color.

Canvas size is 18x24.


----------



## terri

Coming right along!   I appreciate these WIP photos.   I like that you're building all these layers, too - should end up with lots of texture.    Sounds like you're going nice and slow here, with a few decisions still to make.   



snowbear said:


> Canvas size is 18x24.


Wow - nice sized canvas!


----------



## snowbear

Thank you.  I have some modelling paste so I can really build up the textures.  I may try some knife work on this one.

We bought lazy lobster a new chair that they picked out but it seems it's hurting their back.  I really like the one MLW made me get, though I wish I had gone up a little in some of the adjustments. L-L has agreed to try mine over the weekend, and if it is better for them, they can keep this one, and I'll upgrade.

Since the desk chair will be MIA for a couple days, I guess I can forgo the usual time wasters and paint, paint, paint.


----------



## SquarePeg

Having a good desk chair is essential for working from home.  I have a nice one with good lumbar support that I was allowed to take with me when I started working from home permanently many years ago.  

I had a long painting session last night.  I think this one needs a little something else but not sure what.  I wish I had gone lighter on the trees initially.  It’s based on a photo (not my own).  And the bottom one is a bookmark I made for Princess.  Tonight we’re painting some Christmas cards.


----------



## terri

Ha!   That bookmark is adorable!     

I like your mountain landscape.   Your trees look great to me - as they recede in the distance you start thinking about adding gray or purple to help with that, but dark green in the foreground is fine.    

Any more thoughts on adding something to it?   If you wanted, the path winding into the scene could be the focal point, to me that works just fine.   Just need to call attention to the path, maybe deeper in color?


----------



## snowbear

Love the bookmark.

The bridge has been underpainted.


----------



## SquarePeg

First round of Christmas cards are done!  I bought some watercolor card stock from Amazon and decided to make some cards this year.


----------



## snowbear

Those are fantastic, Sharon.  I've made some tags for Christmas presents the past couple years.  I got a package of tie-on price tags from Staples or Office Depot and drew a small seasonal item on each with markers: a wreath, holly, a snowman, a Christmas tree, a snowflake; nothing as elaborate as your cards.


----------



## terri

So cute!!   Great idea, and great job.  Your recipients are going to love them.


----------



## snowbear

The sky is in, though I may go back and lighten it up, and I started the green: trees, shrubs and grass.  The odd looking spot at lower-right is a patch of paint that is still wet.


----------



## terri

Coming right along.   I like your sky color, a nice deep blue.   It's fun watching you build this painting - thanks for sharing your wip photos!


----------



## SquarePeg

After many many winter snow scene tutorials, I tried a few compositions of my own combining the salt technique with wet on wet for the backgrounds and using Dr PH Martin’s bleed proof white for the snow on the trees.  I like the bleedproof white more than the white guauche as it can be watered down a bit for splattering but doesn’t lose its bright white tone.  

feedback or suggestions welcome!


----------



## snowbear

The salt worked out great.


----------



## terri

They make me cold just looking at them, so that makes them a screaming success!       Terrific palette.  I just love how you integrated the salt technique here - very effective as a background.  

"Dr PH Martin’s bleed proof white" - is this a kind of dense, opaque watercolor, or is it more like an ink?    I've never heard of this stuff.


----------



## terri

Here's my latest - I wanted to do another B&W painting, I had fun with it last time.   I had a rather famous photo ref for this one.    

This is on 12x16" Arches oil paper, my favorite for OP's.   I took my Neopastel silver gray stick about down to a nub here.  Hard to photograph this one without some glare, but that seems to happen with OP's.    I see some smudging to clean up, too.  

"Grand piano"


----------



## SquarePeg

Stunning work terri!  Beautifully done.


----------



## snowbear

Beautiful, Terri.

The bridge acrylic is almost done.  As often happens, I switched up on what I wanted to do with it.  Part being lazy, I didn't want  to get into all the lines from the mortar on the stone bridge, so I'm going to keep it very loose.  I will still try to suggest that it is stone, but not to the detail of the real thing.


----------



## terri

Thanks, Sharon and Charlie!    



snowbear said:


> I will still try to suggest that it is stone, but not to the detail of the real thing.


We call this Impressionism, and we're all fans.   Should be great!


----------



## SquarePeg

Finally had a bit of time to use the new inks that Princess gave me for Christmas.  I ended up not liking what I started doing and then I added white and blended and went n a different direction.  I was using the cheapest paper I had to practice and you can really tell on this first one - it not only buckled quite a bit but it ripped when I removed my tape.  Thoughts on these?


----------



## snowbear

I like them.


----------



## terri

Waves can be tough, but I think you did well!   I do see the paper buckling - hate having to use cheap stuff, but sometimes it's the more prudent choice.   

I like them!   Without seeing what you were doing when you decided to make changes, I can only say they turned out nicely.   Lots of movement in the water.   Did you take any WIP (work in progress) photos for these?


----------



## SquarePeg

I’m back to the snowy landscapes.  This one is from a tutorial by Ellen Crimi-Trent





And this is from a photo on Instagram.




I have to say I used the expensive Arches paper on these and it really does make things go so much better and easier to fix mistakes.


----------



## snowbear

The better quality materials do make a difference.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> I’m back to the snowy landscapes.  This one is from a tutorial by Ellen Crimi-Trent
> 
> View attachment 202259
> 
> And this is from a photo on Instagram.
> View attachment 202258
> 
> I have to say I used the expensive Arches paper on these and it really does make things go so much better and easier to fix mistakes.



Arches makes some nice paper, no doubt. I used to love the Windsor Newton 140# Cold press blocks. This paper has a slight texture and is a beautiful surface for color and light. It is well worth the try. Cheap Joe's Art stuff is probably the best pricing on these but I included the Amazon link.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAUZI0T/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_EDB-Fb20FACTQ


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m back to the snowy landscapes.  This one is from a tutorial by Ellen Crimi-Trent
> 
> View attachment 202259
> 
> And this is from a photo on Instagram.
> View attachment 202258
> 
> I have to say I used the expensive Arches paper on these and it really does make things go so much better and easier to fix mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arches makes some nice paper, no doubt. I used to love the Windsor Newton 140# Cold press blocks. This paper has a slight texture and is a beautiful surface for color and light. It is well worth the try. Cheap Joe's Art stuff is probably the best pricing on these but I included the Amazon link.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAUZI0T/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_EDB-Fb20FACTQ
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip.  I have not tried that one yet. I tried the Arteza cotton 140 cold press and it dries too quickly but I like that it’s 2 sided so was good for practicing on the back of my failures lol.  Just not very forgiving.  I got a new pad of Arches for Christmas but will give the winsor and Newton a try next time.


----------



## jcdeboever

Here is the Cheap Joes link. the paper is made from 300lb paper and dry's perfectly flat and the luminosity is second to none. You can also remove it prior to drying and it will remain flat, hence my initial interest. 

Watercolor Blocks - Cheap Joe's Art Stuff

This was my preferred watercolor pan set. Super quality, texture, and luminosity.
Schmincke Horadam Aquarell Watercolor Pan Sets


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m back to the snowy landscapes.  This one is from a tutorial by Ellen Crimi-Trent
> 
> View attachment 202259
> 
> And this is from a photo on Instagram.
> View attachment 202258
> 
> I have to say I used the expensive Arches paper on these and it really does make things go so much better and easier to fix mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arches makes some nice paper, no doubt. I used to love the Windsor Newton 140# Cold press blocks. This paper has a slight texture and is a beautiful surface for color and light. It is well worth the try. Cheap Joe's Art stuff is probably the best pricing on these but I included the Amazon link.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAUZI0T/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_EDB-Fb20FACTQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.  I have not tried that one yet. I tried the Arteza cotton 140 cold press and it dries too quickly but I like that it’s 2 sided so was good for practicing on the back of my failures lol.  Just not very forgiving.  I got a new pad of Arches for Christmas but will give the winsor and Newton a try next time.
Click to expand...


Arteza is a tough paper, you can darn near sand it. I never cared for the luminosity, even with high quality color. The Windsor Newton 140 blocks have greater luminosity and excellent drying levelness. Combined with a high quality pigment, it will make you want to create. 

Yes, the 300 gms, 140lb papers will generally appear to dry faster because there is more surface area for the watercolor to get absorbed in. I liked it initially because you could do your thing and take it off before it was dry and on to the next one. Water color is about spontaneity, you drop the color and run.  The dry leveling is way different than the beginner, Arteza paper, not close to being in the same league as far as appearance and leveling of pigment.


----------



## terri

Beautiful work, Sharon!  It looks great.  

I don't do watercolor, but have pretty much settled on Arches Oil paper for oil pastels.   I used Arches cold and hot-pressed papers when I worked with Polaroid emulsion lifts and transfers- they're strong and lovely.   

Not the cheapest but not the most expensive, either.  As a hobbiest, part of the journey is finding the balance.


----------



## snowbear

I got a block of Canson cold pressed for Christmas, but haven't opened it, yet.


----------



## waday

All y’all are doing some awesome stuff! 

For Christmas, I got some watercolor pencils and some alcohol-based markers, both on my wishlist.

Still getting used to the watercolor pencils. They’re definitely so much easier to use. The markers are so much fun; I’ve been seeing people use them a lot on IG. Been wanting to try them for some time.

Jaws and Garfield.


----------



## terri

Great work, Wade!   The Jaws is lined up perfectly, and I just love the bright palette of the Garfield. 

Nicely done!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Great work, Wade!   The Jaws is lined up perfectly, and I just love the bright palette of the Garfield.
> 
> Nicely done!


Thank you!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Here's my latest - I wanted to do another B&W painting, I had fun with it last time.   I had a rather famous photo ref for this one.
> 
> This is on 12x16" Arches oil paper, my favorite for OP's.   I took my Neopastel silver gray stick about down to a nub here.  Hard to photograph this one without some glare, but that seems to happen with OP's.    I see some smudging to clean up, too.
> 
> "Grand piano"
> 
> View attachment 201855


Terri, this is fantastic!


----------



## terri

Thanks so much, Wade!


----------



## waday

I did a self-portrait using procreate for the iPad. I’m not sure how I feel. It’s faster, and easier, to create on the iPad, but it’s a different satisfaction compared to using actual pen, paper, paint, etc. but, it’s so much easier and faster. And, you can undo!


----------



## terri

Well, I think it looks fantastic!   Very similar to what an ink portrait would look like, I believe.   But yeah, it's digital art, so while the end result is definitely nice, it might not square with that tactile happiness you may get using different medium during your creation.    

Sure would be easier to pack along for a trip.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> I did a self-portrait using procreate for the iPad. I’m not sure how I feel. It’s faster, and easier, to create on the iPad, but it’s a different satisfaction compared to using actual pen, paper, paint, etc. but, it’s so much easier and faster. And, you can undo!
> 
> View attachment 202523



I have heard a lot about that app.  Haven’t tried it yet.  I think I need to stop jumping around from one thing to another.  I’ll blame it on pandemic boredom syndrome.   I have yet to finish/master anything lol.


----------



## SquarePeg

Painted this earlier today inspired by a painting I was thinking of buying for over our fireplace.  I plan to give this one another try but for a first attempt I really like it.  I added some highlights in silver metallic  which I’m not sure I would do again.  Tried to take a few angled shots so you can see the glimmer.  Adding these photos look much better on my phone than in the TPF forum.  The white looks a bit yellow here.  Probably the lighting.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Well, I think it looks fantastic!   Very similar to what an ink portrait would look like, I believe.   But yeah, it's digital art, so while the end result is definitely nice, it might not square with that tactile happiness you may get using different medium during your creation.
> 
> Sure would be easier to pack along for a trip.


Thank you! Yes, your point on “tactile happiness” is so true. I don’t feel “connected” to the art like I do when I see ink flowing from a marker or paint coming off the brush. Using it doesn’t require patience. I guess it’s similar to using film vs. digital cameras. I can kind of get the same look, but learning through physical mistakes helps me along faster.



SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a self-portrait using procreate for the iPad. I’m not sure how I feel. It’s faster, and easier, to create on the iPad, but it’s a different satisfaction compared to using actual pen, paper, paint, etc. but, it’s so much easier and faster. And, you can undo!
> 
> View attachment 202523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot about that app.  Haven’t tried it yet.  I think I need to stop jumping around from one thing to another.  I’ll blame it on pandemic boredom syndrome.   I have yet to finish/master anything lol.
Click to expand...


Not finishing/mastering anything yet.. jeez, do I hear that. If you figure out how, please let me know, too.

Definitely give the app a try. Since you’re used to using a digital pen, you’ll probably take to it faster than those that don’t. At least that’s how I felt, since I have a Wacom board for photo editing. The app itself took me a bit to get used to, but I’m finally starting to find my groove. 

I love that I can add layers AFTER. So often I forget to do that upfront. I also love that I can add layers for literally everything, because OCD. So, for my self-portrait, I had a layer for my hair, my eyes, my nose, my mouth, etc. Then, I could work on them all independently without fear of messing up any of the other ones. Definitely helpful. I want to start looking into other brushes, and possibly creating my own. But, that’ll come with time.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think it looks fantastic!   Very similar to what an ink portrait would look like, I believe.   But yeah, it's digital art, so while the end result is definitely nice, it might not square with that tactile happiness you may get using different medium during your creation.
> 
> Sure would be easier to pack along for a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, your point on “tactile happiness” is so true. I don’t feel “connected” to the art like I do when I see ink flowing from a marker or paint coming off the brush. Using it doesn’t require patience. I guess it’s similar to using film vs. digital cameras. I can kind of get the same look, but learning through physical mistakes helps me along faster.
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a self-portrait using procreate for the iPad. I’m not sure how I feel. It’s faster, and easier, to create on the iPad, but it’s a different satisfaction compared to using actual pen, paper, paint, etc. but, it’s so much easier and faster. And, you can undo!
> 
> View attachment 202523
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot about that app.  Haven’t tried it yet.  I think I need to stop jumping around from one thing to another.  I’ll blame it on pandemic boredom syndrome.   I have yet to finish/master anything lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not finishing/mastering anything yet.. jeez, do I hear that. If you figure out how, please let me know, too.
> 
> Definitely give the app a try. Since you’re used to using a digital pen, you’ll probably take to it faster than those that don’t. At least that’s how I felt, since I have a Wacom board for photo editing. The app itself took me a bit to get used to, but I’m finally starting to find my groove.
> 
> I love that I can add layers AFTER. So often I forget to do that upfront. I also love that I can add layers for literally everything, because OCD. So, for my self-portrait, I had a layer for my hair, my eyes, my nose, my mouth, etc. Then, I could work on them all independently without fear of messing up any of the other ones. Definitely helpful. I want to start looking into other brushes, and possibly creating my own. But, that’ll come with time.
Click to expand...


Sadly I rarely use the ipen.  And now that I’ve moved my photo editing to the MacBook my poor iPad is used only for social media surfing, reading the paper, crossword puzzles and Woodoku!


----------



## SquarePeg

Thought you all might appreciate this art joke.


----------



## snowbear

They have the same problem with Sienna.


----------



## SquarePeg

This weekends entertainment.  Used the gold metallics.  I really prefer the blue/grey palette to this one.


----------



## terri

Oh, I don't know - this is very pretty!   Blue/gray definitely suits a cold subject, true.   I just love finding ways to get metallics in, don't you?      This gold sheen is awesome!


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think it looks fantastic!   Very similar to what an ink portrait would look like, I believe.   But yeah, it's digital art, so while the end result is definitely nice, it might not square with that tactile happiness you may get using different medium during your creation.
> 
> Sure would be easier to pack along for a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, your point on “tactile happiness” is so true. I don’t feel “connected” to the art like I do when I see ink flowing from a marker or paint coming off the brush. Using it doesn’t require patience. I guess it’s similar to using film vs. digital cameras. I can kind of get the same look, but learning through physical mistakes helps me along faster.
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a self-portrait using procreate for the iPad. I’m not sure how I feel. It’s faster, and easier, to create on the iPad, but it’s a different satisfaction compared to using actual pen, paper, paint, etc. but, it’s so much easier and faster. And, you can undo!
> 
> View attachment 202523
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot about that app.  Haven’t tried it yet.  I think I need to stop jumping around from one thing to another.  I’ll blame it on pandemic boredom syndrome.   I have yet to finish/master anything lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not finishing/mastering anything yet.. jeez, do I hear that. If you figure out how, please let me know, too.
> 
> Definitely give the app a try. Since you’re used to using a digital pen, you’ll probably take to it faster than those that don’t. At least that’s how I felt, since I have a Wacom board for photo editing. The app itself took me a bit to get used to, but I’m finally starting to find my groove.
> 
> I love that I can add layers AFTER. So often I forget to do that upfront. I also love that I can add layers for literally everything, because OCD. So, for my self-portrait, I had a layer for my hair, my eyes, my nose, my mouth, etc. Then, I could work on them all independently without fear of messing up any of the other ones. Definitely helpful. I want to start looking into other brushes, and possibly creating my own. But, that’ll come with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I rarely use the ipen.  And now that I’ve moved my photo editing to the MacBook my poor iPad is used only for social media surfing, reading the paper, crossword puzzles and Woodoku!
Click to expand...

Pick it back up when you have some spare time and try it out. I’ve really enjoyed using it.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> This weekends entertainment.  Used the gold metallics.  I really prefer the blue/grey palette to this one.
> 
> View attachment 202738


Gorgeous!


----------



## waday

I’ve really been liking these markers. Getting better at blending and reducing streaks when doing large areas.

I’ve decided to take an entire book and draw pictures of my daughter’s favorite characters. Did Calliou and Peppa Pig yesterday. Today was Pete the Cat.





In case you’ve never seen the image, the blues going outside the lines and by the shoes was on purpose, haha.


----------



## terri

That's such a cute idea!  I'm sure your daughter loves these!

Really like this one, terrific colors.  Going deliberately outside the lines gives it a looseness that is very appealing.   Good one!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Oh, I don't know - this is very pretty!   Blue/gray definitely suits a cold subject, true.   I just love finding ways to get metallics in, don't you?      This gold sheen is awesome!



Thanks! 


waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think it looks fantastic!   Very similar to what an ink portrait would look like, I believe.   But yeah, it's digital art, so while the end result is definitely nice, it might not square with that tactile happiness you may get using different medium during your creation.
> 
> Sure would be easier to pack along for a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, your point on “tactile happiness” is so true. I don’t feel “connected” to the art like I do when I see ink flowing from a marker or paint coming off the brush. Using it doesn’t require patience. I guess it’s similar to using film vs. digital cameras. I can kind of get the same look, but learning through physical mistakes helps me along faster.
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a self-portrait using procreate for the iPad. I’m not sure how I feel. It’s faster, and easier, to create on the iPad, but it’s a different satisfaction compared to using actual pen, paper, paint, etc. but, it’s so much easier and faster. And, you can undo!
> 
> View attachment 202523
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot about that app.  Haven’t tried it yet.  I think I need to stop jumping around from one thing to another.  I’ll blame it on pandemic boredom syndrome.   I have yet to finish/master anything lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not finishing/mastering anything yet.. jeez, do I hear that. If you figure out how, please let me know, too.
> 
> Definitely give the app a try. Since you’re used to using a digital pen, you’ll probably take to it faster than those that don’t. At least that’s how I felt, since I have a Wacom board for photo editing. The app itself took me a bit to get used to, but I’m finally starting to find my groove.
> 
> I love that I can add layers AFTER. So often I forget to do that upfront. I also love that I can add layers for literally everything, because OCD. So, for my self-portrait, I had a layer for my hair, my eyes, my nose, my mouth, etc. Then, I could work on them all independently without fear of messing up any of the other ones. Definitely helpful. I want to start looking into other brushes, and possibly creating my own. But, that’ll come with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I rarely use the ipen.  And now that I’ve moved my photo editing to the MacBook my poor iPad is used only for social media surfing, reading the paper, crossword puzzles and Woodoku!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick it back up when you have some spare time and try it out. I’ve really enjoyed using it.
Click to expand...


You have inspired me to try the pen again.  I’ll charge it up as soon as I remember where I put it!  



waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekends entertainment.  Used the gold metallics.  I really prefer the blue/grey palette to this one.
> 
> View attachment 202738
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
Click to expand...


Thank you. I’m still not loving the warmer colors.  I’m going back to the blues and greens for a while.  



waday said:


> I’ve really been liking these markers. Getting better at blending and reducing streaks when doing large areas.
> 
> I’ve decided to take an entire book and draw pictures of my daughter’s favorite characters. Did Calliou and Peppa Pig yesterday. Today was Pete the Cat.
> 
> View attachment 202772
> 
> In case you’ve never seen the image, the blues going outside the lines and by the shoes was on purpose, haha.



Very cool!  Eek Calliou the most  whiny child on tv.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know - this is very pretty!   Blue/gray definitely suits a cold subject, true.   I just love finding ways to get metallics in, don't you?      This gold sheen is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think it looks fantastic!   Very similar to what an ink portrait would look like, I believe.   But yeah, it's digital art, so while the end result is definitely nice, it might not square with that tactile happiness you may get using different medium during your creation.
> 
> Sure would be easier to pack along for a trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Yes, your point on “tactile happiness” is so true. I don’t feel “connected” to the art like I do when I see ink flowing from a marker or paint coming off the brush. Using it doesn’t require patience. I guess it’s similar to using film vs. digital cameras. I can kind of get the same look, but learning through physical mistakes helps me along faster.
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a self-portrait using procreate for the iPad. I’m not sure how I feel. It’s faster, and easier, to create on the iPad, but it’s a different satisfaction compared to using actual pen, paper, paint, etc. but, it’s so much easier and faster. And, you can undo!
> 
> View attachment 202523
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot about that app.  Haven’t tried it yet.  I think I need to stop jumping around from one thing to another.  I’ll blame it on pandemic boredom syndrome.   I have yet to finish/master anything lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not finishing/mastering anything yet.. jeez, do I hear that. If you figure out how, please let me know, too.
> 
> Definitely give the app a try. Since you’re used to using a digital pen, you’ll probably take to it faster than those that don’t. At least that’s how I felt, since I have a Wacom board for photo editing. The app itself took me a bit to get used to, but I’m finally starting to find my groove.
> 
> I love that I can add layers AFTER. So often I forget to do that upfront. I also love that I can add layers for literally everything, because OCD. So, for my self-portrait, I had a layer for my hair, my eyes, my nose, my mouth, etc. Then, I could work on them all independently without fear of messing up any of the other ones. Definitely helpful. I want to start looking into other brushes, and possibly creating my own. But, that’ll come with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I rarely use the ipen.  And now that I’ve moved my photo editing to the MacBook my poor iPad is used only for social media surfing, reading the paper, crossword puzzles and Woodoku!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick it back up when you have some spare time and try it out. I’ve really enjoyed using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have inspired me to try the pen again.  I’ll charge it up as soon as I remember where I put it!
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekends entertainment.  Used the gold metallics.  I really prefer the blue/grey palette to this one.
> 
> View attachment 202738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. I’m still not loving the warmer colors.  I’m going back to the blues and greens for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve really been liking these markers. Getting better at blending and reducing streaks when doing large areas.
> 
> I’ve decided to take an entire book and draw pictures of my daughter’s favorite characters. Did Calliou and Peppa Pig yesterday. Today was Pete the Cat.
> 
> View attachment 202772
> 
> In case you’ve never seen the image, the blues going outside the lines and by the shoes was on purpose, haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very cool!  Eek Calliou the most  whiny child on tv.
Click to expand...

I had to buy a case with a pen slot, because I kept losing mine, too! LMAO, Calliou is so freaking annoying, but daughter loves it. Ugh.

I like the warmers colors in it, especially the gold throughout! Very nice. But, I hear you with wanting to get back to blues/greens. They can be very pleasing.


----------



## terri

A new one, just for fun - I decided to try my hand at van Gogh's Giant Peacock Moth.   I just loved the palette.   I exaggerated it here.    It gave me an excuse to break out my Sennelier iridescent oil pastels for the wings (they throw a lot of glare when photographing, but you get the idea).    I mainly used Mungyo Gallery and Neopastel oil pastels, plus some regular Senns - lots of layering.  









It was fun to do!


----------



## terri

Here are some recent ones that I never got around to posting here.   

This first one was from a challenge to "modernize" a famous painting that you feel strongly about, either positively or negatively.   After flipping through some art books and going online, I discovered I detest this iconic American painting, American Gothic by Grant Wood, c. 1930.    The man's assertive gaze is contrasted by the averted gaze and vaguely troubled countenance of the woman.   Wood meant for the viewer to know this was supposed to be the man's daughter, though I've also seen her referred to as his wife.   Either way, she stands behind him and stares at the back of his head.   Slap him silly!   

I changed everything to bring it to modern day.   I could never paint with Wood's stylized realism; he's terrific.   So I stuck with a "folk art" approach that doesn't ask much from the artist.   It was important to me to reverse the stances; the hubby here is a step behind his wife.   It was also important to have a person of color in this modernized couple, and she was easier for me to sketch, frankly. 

Instead of the barn with the actual Carpenter's Gothic window behind them, I envisioned these two doing typical 21st century couples' stuff: a Saturday run to the local WalMart.   The logo and store design suited the background, and I gave the hubby a rake, and the wife a near-hero's stance.

I'm kind of sad I couldn't execute this one better, because I like my concept.      Oh well.    

American Gothic, Redux:








Another one I came across (I put them all aside to eventually spray with a UV matte finish, and sometimes forget about them),  was my attempt to play with a Picasso-inspired dual-face.   Kind of a profile, kind of not, and any palette suits.    I also liked practicing with the flowers.     Just playin'.  

These were both on my fave paper, Arches Oil paper, 12x16".    Mungyo Gallery and Neopastel oil pastels.


----------



## snowbear

Walmrt - I love it!  Though I think an Amazon truck would be more appropriate for 2020.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> Walmrt - I love it!  Though I think an Amazon truck would be more appropriate for 2020.


True!   But it wouldn't have been as good a replacement for the Gothic window as the Walmart building.   

Maybe they were doing a sidewalk pickup.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Here are some recent ones that I never got around to posting here.
> 
> This first one was from a challenge to "modernize" a famous painting that you feel strongly about, either positively or negatively.   After flipping through some art books and going online, I discovered I detest this iconic American painting, American Gothic by Grant Wood, c. 1930.    The man's assertive gaze is contrasted by the averted gaze and vaguely troubled countenance of the woman.   Wood meant for the viewer to know this was supposed to be the man's daughter, though I've also seen her referred to as his wife.   Either way, she stands behind him and stares at the back of his head.   Slap him silly!
> 
> I changed everything to bring it to modern day.   I could never paint with Wood's stylized realism; he's terrific.   So I stuck with a "folk art" approach that doesn't ask much from the artist.   It was important to me to reverse the stances; the hubby here is a step behind his wife.   It was also important to have a person of color in this modernized couple, and she was easier for me to sketch, frankly.
> 
> Instead of the barn with the actual Carpenter's Gothic window behind them, I envisioned these two doing typical 21st century couples' stuff: a Saturday run to the local WalMart.   The logo and store design suited the background, and I gave the hubby a rake, and the wife a near-hero's stance.
> 
> I'm kind of sad I couldn't execute this one better, because I like my concept.      Oh well.
> 
> American Gothic, Redux:
> 
> View attachment 205550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one I came across (I put them all aside to eventually spray with a UV matte finish, and sometimes forget about them),  was my attempt to play with a Picasso-inspired dual-face.   Kind of a profile, kind of not, and any palette suits.    I also liked practicing with the flowers.     Just playin'.
> 
> These were both on my fave paper, Arches Oil paper, 12x16".    Mungyo Gallery and Neopastel oil pastels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205551



awesome!  Love the updated take on a classic.  So creative!


----------



## terri

Oops, somehow I missed this until now - thanks for the kind words, @SquarePeg!   

It's a fun challenge  - worst part is just finding a good painting to give you an idea.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Oops, somehow I missed this until now - thanks for the kind words, @SquarePeg!
> 
> It's a fun challenge  - worst part is just finding a good painting to give you an idea.



I have been pretty uninspired to paint since the holidays.  It's been a busy time here with Princess applying to colleges and college visits and end of senior year tasks plus I had my cousin visiting for a bit.  I miss the escape from the chaos that is my favorite thing about painting. I finally gave it a go the other night with a tutorial.  Really crappy results but I do like the subject and am planning to try again soon.


----------



## SquarePeg

Oops forgot the proof of my quest for not quite even  mediocrity. 







I screwed up the perspective on the sketch which led to one issue after another.   Lesson learned I need to slow down.  I was rushing because this was supposed to be wet on wet and I could tell my paper was drying out.


----------



## terri

Yeah, I see perspective lines there.   Have the tutorials ever suggested using a grid or a ruler to help lay down some lines before you pick up the brush?   I'd be lost without it!    Especially since you're at a table, it's really hard to step away and check.  

But these colors are awesome!!  I love the purple rows, especially with that yellowy-tan.   That, and those greens, it's really pretty. 

Hope you give it another shot.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> I was rushing because this was supposed to be wet on wet and I could tell my paper was drying out.


Try a small spray bottle with a fairly narrow pattern.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was rushing because this was supposed to be wet on wet and I could tell my paper was drying out.
> 
> 
> 
> Try a small spray bottle with a fairly narrow pattern.
Click to expand...


I gave this one another shot tonight.  I’m calling this latest version muddled mess.  I think I improved the sketch and perspective but I didn’t let it dry enough between some of the layers.  And when I sprayed the paper (before reading your tip so not blaming you) it made it worse.  Maybe the mist wasn’t fine enough.   Anyway - I need to fix that shadow by the hut and maybe try to punch up the color again.  And less white detail in the lavender.  I think the first one I posted the iPhone may have idealized the colors as they appear a lot darker in the pic than on the canvas.  Here’s #2.


----------



## snowbear

I really like this one


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> I really like this one



Thanks!  I appreciate the positive feedback.  I didn’t mean to be so negative about it.  It’s definitely an improvement from the first attempt but it has different issues lol.


----------



## terri

This is a good version!  An improvement, but I agree the colors are less vibrant than the first one.   It's a pretty scene. 

I am not a watercolor artist, so the technical process escapes me.


----------



## waday

waday said:


> I’ve decided to take an entire book and draw pictures of my daughter’s favorite characters.


Did a full book full of characters.. here’s a selection. I’m really liking the markers. These are all mostly markers, with some pen and pencil here and there.


----------



## SquarePeg

Those are super cute @waday


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> Those are super cute @waday


Thank you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I have a question for you watercolor enthusiasts. Can anyone recommend a good brand for metallic ones? I bought a cheap set ( about $15 ) at Hobby Lobby and tried them on an embossed card front I did. I really like the way it turned out. Looks very vintage ( 30’s or 40’s ), especially when coupled with distressed lightweight paper inside. I think I will do all our Christmas cards like this for this year. I would only need red, green, black, yellow and white for the one scene and thought tubes of paint might be the way to go? Any ideas or experience with metallics?


----------



## snowbear

I haven't tried ant metallic or pearlescent watercolors, but I've seen them listed.  Daniel Smith (I got some regular WC but haven't had the chance to use them) has what they call Minerals which, I think, has a sheen to them.  I found this, but haven't had a chance to read it, though there is mention of making your own out of eye shadow.  This might be the best thing.  I remember a metallic wax that could be used for "antiquing" things but pretty much only came in metal colors - silver, gold, copper, bronze.  Also check with Arteza - they only se;ll their own brand and most seems to be student quality, but that mat be fine for what you want.
Metallic Watercolor Showdown! Comparing lots of brands!

I don't see much in acrylics but you could add glitter to the paint if there isn't a metallic medium.  I do have a bottle of metallic gold acrylic ink (brand is FW, carried at Blick).  The problem with that is you have to keep stirring or shaking it - the metal flake settles to the bottom fairly quickly.  I have seen fountain pen or calligraphy inks that are metallic, but I suspect the same thing happens.

I have both tubes and pans and I think it's a toss-up.  Tubes a re good for doing a lot of work at home or in a studio where pans are best for plein air, when you don't want to mess with tubes.  I actually got a set of empty pans and a holder, and poured in some older tube paints I had to make a set of pans (when I got the Smiths).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks! Interestingly enough, Daniel Smith is my grandfather's name It seems the brand I bought ( Prima ) gets a decent review from the website you give. It doesn't say, but I am certain mica is the chief ingredient they have in them, which is what eyeshadow uses if one were to make their own. Don't think glitter would be something that I would like, so I may just use what I have and keep an eye open for tubes. Thanks for your input! I knew you guys would have some thoughts, and I certainly appreciate them!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oh, I forgot to mention, I used a water brush with these and it did a great job.


----------



## SquarePeg

The ones I have are actual metallic colors like silver, gold and copper.  I really like them.  They were a cheap impulse buy at Michael’s.  I don’t have the packaging with the name any longer unfortunately.   They are much more subtle when water is added   I definitely prefer tubes if I’m mixing my own colors, pans if I have the exact colors I want


----------



## SquarePeg

Haven't painted in ages.  Now that the heat is here and I can't get out to hike as often, I will be home at night with my ac and my paints!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

SquarePeg said:


> Haven't painted in ages.  Now that the heat is here and I can't get out to hike as often, I will be home at night with my ac and my paints!


It’s good to have many hobbies. Don’t think I will ever be bored🤗


----------



## SquarePeg

Finally picked up a paintbrush.  Tried a couple of different ideas for painting hydrangeas.   I think the softer ones are my favorites.  I have a full painting in m9nd but need to decide loose or detailed, soft or vibrant…


----------



## terri

I missed these before!   Very nice.   I also like the softer ones, but then you did a good job with the details on the second one, which is a little tighter.  

Hydrangeas sure will give you a beautiful palette to work from.   Hard to argue with all these blues and purples!

From the look of it, you had a lot of fun with these.   Can't wait to see the full blown painting.   Maybe do one of each style?


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> I missed these before!   Very nice.   I also like the softer ones, but then you did a good job with the details on the second one, which is a little tighter.
> 
> Hydrangeas sure will give you a beautiful palette to work from.   Hard to argue with all these blues and purples!
> 
> From the look of it, you had a lot of fun with these.   Can't wait to see the full blown painting.   Maybe do one of each style?


Thanks Terri, I appreciate your input! I’m leaning toward the first technique which is a bit too messy looking when sun a this size this but I think will look good smaller as part of a landscape scene.  Got to practice a few more times and start my sketches for my larger piece.  Will try to remember to take some WIP snaps as I go.  It felt good to do something creative that wasn’t photography- I’ve been out shooting a lot lately and starting to feel like I might be burning out.


----------



## snowbear

There's a lot of depth in the first one.  I also like the last two.

Get to Doodlewash - a bunch of giveaways for International Watercolor Month (July).


----------



## SquarePeg

Doodlewash?  Is that a website or a store?  Never heard of it


----------



## SquarePeg

Have any of you ever tried alcohol inks?  I am fascinated by this account on Flickr and considering giving this a try.  






						“Monet & Manet” art studio (@mone_i_mane) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					instagram.com


----------



## snowbear

Blog, forums, the whole thing.




__





						Doodlewash® ~ Watercolor Painting & Sketching Blog, Community, & Shop
					

A watercolor painting & sketching social community for artists of all skill levels, with over 500 stories from featured artists all over the world!




					doodlewash.com


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Have any of you ever tried alcohol inks?  I am fascinated by this account on Flickr and considering giving this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Monet & Manet” art studio (@mone_i_mane) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


The closest I've been were alcohol dyes used in leatherwork -- many years ago.  I'll have to check it out - I've heard pf them but haven't looked into them, yet.


----------



## SquarePeg

A miniature of my planned hydrangeas painting.  I need to really get my drawing right to start out with or I’ll end up with this mess and of course it will be bigger so flowers will have actual petals…. I think I’m going to change the colors more toward blue than pink…


----------



## terri

It's going to be so pretty, with this palette and even more blue.    

Love this little white fence!   I agree with getting the drawing just the way you want it before reaching for those watercolors.    It will make painting it easier.   Good on you for doing this prep and planning.


----------



## SquarePeg

I’m a little happier with my horizon and fence perspective in this ine but the flowers are too large I think.


----------



## terri

Your flowers are larger on the left and getting smaller as the eye moves to the right, so your perspective looks good.   

As far as being too large, that's artistic choice.      You can add green to show shrubbery under and around them, too, if you want.   I think it looks interesting.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Have any of you ever tried alcohol inks?  I am fascinated by this account on Flickr and considering giving this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Monet & Manet” art studio (@mone_i_mane) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


I got an email from Michael’s (arts and crafts store) that listed free classes.  One was on using alcohol markers; I’m considering it.

https://www.michaels.com/online classes#id=national-online-class-how-to-use-copic-alcohol-ink. 

I know there is a “gun” that allows these markers to be used as an airbrush.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I got an email from Michael’s (arts and crafts store) that listed free classes.  One was on using alcohol markers; I’m considering it.
> 
> https://www.michaels.com/online classes#id=national-online-class-how-to-use-copic-alcohol-ink.
> 
> I know there is a “gun” that allows these markers to be used as an airbrush.


Those can give you a lot of interesting looks.  Could be fun!


----------



## SquarePeg

It has been a while since I last painted anything. Messed around with some watercolors tonight.  It’s a sloppy copy of a piece I admire by someone else.  I can’t quite duplicate her chaotic harmony.  But I had a blast painting this so I will try it again and again.  It was great practice.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nice harmony in the colors @SquarePeg.


----------



## snowbear

Nice, Sharon.

I've set up the "studio" part of the office space but haven't used it, yet.  Now, the room is full of boxes from SIL's place, mostly old photos that need to be scanned.  And we're about to tackle mom's place (even more work).  I really need to pull an hour here, and there.


----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nice harmony in the colors @SquarePeg.


Thanks!  These watercolors are a relatively cheap set I bought off Amazon by GenCrafts and I’m amazed by how vibrant they are!  Beginners luck on that buy 😎.  



snowbear said:


> Nice, Sharon.
> 
> I've set up the "studio" part of the office space but haven't used it, yet.  Now, the room is full of boxes from SIL's place, mostly old photos that need to be scanned.  And we're about to tackle mom's place (even more work).  I really need to pull an hour here, and there.


Thanks bear!  I have all my supplies in an old armoire in the dining room and when I get the urge to paint I throw one of those cheap felt backed vinyl tablecloths over the table and spread out.  It’s a counter height table so I can sit or stand while I paint which is helpful for my cranky back.  Eventually when Princess moves out on her own 😢, I’ll turn her room into a guest room/office/studio.  She’s got some great afternoon light in there!  

Re your boxes and old photos - save it for a rainy weekend when you’re not feeling inspired.  Also there are a couple of new phone apps that are supposedly better than scanners for digitalizing old photos.  Could save you a lot of time.


----------



## terri

I love this!!!    

Your style with WC has always been so loose and beautiful!   I think you're a natural, @SquarePeg !


----------



## terri

All my art supplies are packed.    We had to paint that bedroom before we could show the house, per the Realtor.   

I went from my glorious mess:











To this sterile, soulless room:






At least we got up all the OP stains.   That cleaned up nicely.    🤣


----------



## terri

I did do a couple of final projects, before I had to break everything down - just have had no time to post.

I call it my "One sketch, three faces" project - for lack of anything better.    I had a random graphite portrait in my sketchbook from awhile back, and decided to just have a play with it. 

The idea was to make three different faces and associate them with different emotions, sticking fairly close to the original sketch.   I wanted colors to help reflect mood as well as subtle changes to the sketch, while keeping it basically the same.   (I’m not sure why I thought this was a great idea for a project, but it got my hands dirty again with OP’s, so I started.)    

These are all done on Arches oil paper, 12x16”. I used my Neopastels, Mungyo Gallery Artist Soft, and Sennelier OP’s.

First, the graphite sketch from my sketchbook:







Here’s the first one.  Again, they're all supposed to reflect moods with color and expressions.   This one is to represent the most confident, happy one of the trio.

In the Pink:






For the next one, I made some minor changes to the mouth and brows to change the mood. 

So this one became the tense, unhappy one of the trio.  

All Kinds of Blue:







Finally (and since I couldn’t really decide on an emotion to capture), I went for a little bit more intense... maybe even off-kilter emotionally.    (If anyone has ever looked at Cindy Sherman's portraits you'll see my inspiration for this one.)   

Not everything about her is exaggerated, but quite a bit is.     I’m the least confident about this one because I’m not sure I pulled that off, but here she is.

Dream Date:







I took a couple of random WIP pics and close-ups while I was working to get the texture, since it doesn't seem to show up on the final shots:


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> I got an email from Michael’s (arts and crafts store) that listed free classes.  One was on using alcohol markers; I’m considering it.
> 
> https://www.michaels.com/online classes#id=national-online-class-how-to-use-copic-alcohol-ink.
> 
> I know there is a “gun” that allows these markers to be used as an airbrush.


You should. I’ve really enjoyed working with them, but be forewarned that those markers are ridiculously overpriced at Michaels. If you want to get into them, I’d suggest the Ohuhu markers at first, similar to Copic, until you want to go that route. At the moment, I can’t justify Copic…

I haven’t done much of anything for quite some time, but starting to get back into it. This is one of my later ones.


----------



## terri

Fun stuff, Wade!   Nicely done!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> I love this!!!
> 
> Your style with WC has always been so loose and beautiful!   I think you're a natural, @SquarePeg !


Thanks so much terri!  My loose “style” owes more to lack of patience for details than any artistic technique!  I’m trying to work my way around to at least knowing how to do more detailed work even if that’s not my preferred process.  


terri said:


> I did do a couple of final projects, before I had to break everything down - just have had no time to post.
> 
> I call it my "One sketch, three faces" project - for lack of anything better.    I had a random graphite portrait in my sketchbook from awhile back, and decided to just have a play with it.
> 
> The idea was to make three different faces and associate them with different emotions, sticking fairly close to the original sketch.   I wanted colors to help reflect mood as well as subtle changes to the sketch, while keeping it basically the same.   (I’m not sure why I thought this was a great idea for a project, but it got my hands dirty again with OP’s, so I started.)
> 
> These are all done on Arches oil paper, 12x16”. I used my Neopastels, Mungyo Gallery Artist Soft, and Sennelier OP’s.
> 
> First, the graphite sketch from my sketchbook:
> 
> View attachment 252788
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the first one.  Again, they're all supposed to reflect moods with color and expressions.   This one is to represent the most confident, happy one of the trio.
> 
> In the Pink:
> 
> View attachment 252789
> 
> 
> For the next one, I made some minor changes to the mouth and brows to change the mood.
> 
> So this one became the tense, unhappy one of the trio.
> 
> All Kinds of Blue:
> 
> View attachment 252790
> 
> 
> 
> Finally (and since I couldn’t really decide on an emotion to capture), I went for a little bit more intense... maybe even off-kilter emotionally.    (If anyone has ever looked at Cindy Sherman's portraits you'll see my inspiration for this one.)
> 
> Not everything about her is exaggerated, but quite a bit is.     I’m the least confident about this one because I’m not sure I pulled that off, but here she is.
> 
> Dream Date:
> 
> View attachment 252791
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of random WIP pics and close-ups while I was working to get the texture, since it doesn't seem to show up on the final shots:
> 
> View attachment 252793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 252794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 252795


These are all fantastic!  I enjoy looking at the WIP photos.  I really need to remember to do that next time. Which will hopefully be tonight as I plan to sit down with a nice martini and paint all night.  


waday said:


> You should. I’ve really enjoyed working with them, but be forewarned that those markers are ridiculously overpriced at Michaels. If you want to get into them, I’d suggest the Ohuhu markers at first, similar to Copic, until you want to go that route. At the moment, I can’t justify Copic…
> 
> I haven’t done much of anything for quite some time, but starting to get back into it. This is one of my later ones.


Hi my friend!  Glad to see your post.  I hope you’ll share some more of your work.


----------



## SquarePeg

I did give that floral another try with a bit more structure to the flowers but I don’t like it as much.  I may try this concept with a blue and grey palette.


----------



## terri

Love it.   This palette doesn't bother me a bit  - very light and cheerful.  

And I really like the shape of those stems and leaves, too.   Nice work!


----------



## SquarePeg

Finished the blue and grey - added just a touch of greens and yellows for contrast.  I think I prefer the warmer more vivid tones.


----------



## terri

Another beauty!   I do like these cool, pretty palettes, but I think I'm with you on the warm ones, too.   

Nice work!


----------



## SquarePeg

Some orchids.  I’m leaning toward the first looser look. What do you think?


----------



## terri

Your orchids are beautiful!   I actually like both of these, but the second one has a minimalist look that is very appealing.    It has an Asian feel to it, very delicate.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Your orchids are beautiful!   I actually like both of these, but the second one has a minimalist look that is very appealing.    It has an Asian feel to it, very delicate.


Thanks Terri.  I’m still riding that line between loose and not loose enough.  I think they need to be looser.  It’s hard to make them loose but still recognizable.   Working on it!


----------



## SquarePeg

Painted today for a bit.  It’s much too cold here to venture out shooting.  The first is from a wonderful tutorial by Ellen Crimi Trent. It was a lot of fun to paint.  Not sure if the texture shows through.  The second is a mash up of several paintings that I’ve done in the past based on other tutorials.  Ibises the salt technique to create the background flowers and texture.


----------



## terri

A couple of beauties!   Really nice palettes in each.    I haven't done that salt technique in years, but always liked the effects.   Nicely done!


----------



## SquarePeg

Am stuck indoors recovering from surgery.  Painting is about the most effort I can make right now.  Here are a few from the past few days.  Lots of room for improvement, especially on the dandelion!  Tried the “bokeh effect” on the background- do you think the circles need to be more defined?  My masking fluid tore the paper on the dandelion center 😞.  Will have to try that one again.


----------



## terri

These are so pretty!   For me, the bokeh effect looks fine as is.   

@snowbear would know more about playing with it than I would, I have yet to mess around with watercolors.   Being at moms house now might be a good time, since they're supposed to be easier to set up than oil pastels.   

Hope you do some more!


----------



## snowbear

Very nice, Sharon.  I really like the use of masking fluid.  As far as the bokeh effect, I think it's fine.  I'll have to look at how I did it, maybe just patches of color.


----------



## snowbear

Set-up can be as easy as grabbing a brush, some water, a paper towel, and a set of paint pans.  I've gotten happy results with a Crayola set of eight colors.  That actually makes it a bit more challenging as you will probably want to mix more.  Add thinks like masking fluid, different size and shape brushes, a sponge or two, and salt if you want to expand your techniques.

If you want to "move up" you can look into the pan or tube sets geared towards artists or pros.  I'm using both and don't have a real preference.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> These are so pretty!   For me, the bokeh effect looks fine as is.
> 
> @snowbear would know more about playing with it than I would, I have yet to mess around with watercolors.   Being at moms house now might be a good time, since they're supposed to be easier to set up than oil pastels.
> 
> Hope you do some more!





snowbear said:


> Very nice, Sharon.  I really like the use of masking fluid.  As far as the bokeh effect, I think it's fine.  I'll have to look at how I did it, maybe just patches of color.


You guys are being way too kind and while I appreciate that I won’t get any better that way.  

I have very harsh critique for myself on all of these!  

The dandelion stem is awful.  It looks like it’s a utility pole.  No bend or curve at all.  

Wisteria tree too symmetrical and too big for the paper. No light direction or shadow.   

Lavender and grasses painting is much too opaque.  Really doesn’t use the beautiful translucency of watercolor at all and the sky is too striped - awful job of a gradient there.  

Overall I think these are awful and am going to blame post surgical brain fog and exhaustion for them.


----------



## terri

Well!   Respectfully, I disagree!       I totally understand wanting actual C&C, just as with photography, in order to get what you may be able to improve on, based on what is perceived as a "mistake."   

BUT - I don't see these as having any major flaws UNLESS you were looking at a reference photo or image, or following a tutorial and your end results look way different than what was expected.   In that regard, I can't say anything because I never saw a ref image - and besides, based on their own merit, they really do look fine to me.   



SquarePeg said:


> The dandelion stem is awful. It looks like it’s a utility pole. No bend or curve at all.


One of the stems is straight up, and the other is on a diagonal.   If you were trying to show your viewers some wind, you might want that curve.   Otherwise, usually stems with such lightweight things as tiny dandelion seeds will pretty much go straight.   I just didn't detect an unreal view.



SquarePeg said:


> Wisteria tree too symmetrical and too big for the paper. No light direction or shadow.


It might be a large subject for the paper size and, now that you're pointing it out, I do see where, instead of letting the line of the tree branches go straight off the page, creating an imaginary line of extension, you did crowd them, or some of them, and in a few areas the blooms look a little squished.   A few areas - not all.   Overall, it's no different than seeing a full-frame image with the subject going from end to end.   So, visually it just didn't bother me.   The colors are light and pretty, the shape of the tree is good.   I agree you didn't add any blue for shadow under the tree or make any other light-directional mark - but, so what?   This looks like a drawing not trying to be based in realism, and I come across paintings like this all the time that don't try to represent light source.   

So - again, from casual looking I still say these are very pretty.   I like your dandelions and the flowers, your sky palette is also lovely, and without comparison to any ref image, I don't have a lot of negative critique.   C&C doesn't HAVE to mean negative all the time.   

Anyway - hope this helps.   I don't work in WC at all, and couldn't address the issues of opacity or how to back off or add more if you paid me.


----------



## snowbear

Keep in mind that style has a LOT to do with it.  There are a lot more ways to represent a given subject compared to photography.  We also tend to be our worst critics.  These are practice pieces, or for your own enjoyment, correct?  You learn from these, then, when you think you've really got it, you work on the 24x36 sheet of cold press.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Well!   Respectfully, I disagree!       I totally understand wanting actual C&C, just as with photography, in order to get what you may be able to improve on, based on what is perceived as a "mistake."
> 
> BUT - I don't see these as having any major flaws UNLESS you were looking at a reference photo or image, or following a tutorial and your end results look way different than what was expected.   In that regard, I can't say anything because I never saw a ref image - and besides, based on their own merit, they really do look fine to me.
> 
> 
> One of the stems is straight up, and the other is on a diagonal.   If you were trying to show your viewers some wind, you might want that curve.   Otherwise, usually stems with such lightweight things as tiny dandelion seeds will pretty much go straight.   I just didn't detect an unreal view.
> 
> 
> It might be a large subject for the paper size and, now that you're pointing it out, I do see where, instead of letting the line of the tree branches go straight off the page, creating an imaginary line of extension, you did crowd them, or some of them, and in a few areas the blooms look a little squished.   A few areas - not all.   Overall, it's no different than seeing a full-frame image with the subject going from end to end.   So, visually it just didn't bother me.   The colors are light and pretty, the shape of the tree is good.   I agree you didn't add any blue for shadow under the tree or make any other light-directional mark - but, so what?   This looks like a drawing not trying to be based in realism, and I come across paintings like this all the time that don't try to represent light source.
> 
> So - again, from casual looking I still say these are very pretty.   I like your dandelions and the flowers, your sky palette is also lovely, and without comparison to any ref image, I don't have a lot of negative critique.   C&C doesn't HAVE to mean negative all the time.
> 
> Anyway - hope this helps.   I don't work in WC at all, and couldn't address the issues of opacity or how to back off or add more if you paid me.


I appreciate you!  Really I wasn’t blasting you all for not giving me cc.  Sorry if it came off that way.  Was just not happy with any of those efforts at all and was unhappy with me for not doing better.  This will likely come as no big surprise to you… I’m not very good at not being good at stuff.


----------



## snowbear

You did very well, Sharon, despite what you think.  Some of your work makes me feel like mine only belongs on the fridge.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> You did very well, Sharon, despite what you think.  Some of your work makes me feel like mine only belongs on the fridge.


Where’s that big ❌ when I need it?


----------



## SquarePeg

We’ll as some of you know I can’t drive right now following surgery and I can’t go out shooting and I’ve run through all of Netflix so I’ve been painting up a storm!  Still obsessed with trees.  This doesn’t quite match my vision but it’s close.   I only have a few nits to  pick with this one terri lol.


----------



## snowbear

Blizzard!

Personally, I'm not in the "splatter" classroom, but I think it really works, here.


----------



## terri

I love it!   The blue depicts the cold, the tree is nicely bent in the wind, and the blowing snow is great!  

Kinda looks like what's starting to happen right outside the bedroom window.   😲


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> Blizzard!
> 
> Personally, I'm not in the "splatter" classroom, but I think it really works, here.


Thanks!  I enjoy the texture that the splattering gives to watercolor.  


terri said:


> I love it!   The blue depicts the cold, the tree is nicely bent in the wind, and the blowing snow is great!
> 
> Kinda looks like what's starting to happen right outside the bedroom window.   😲


Thanks.  Are you expecting a storm?  How do you like being back in MI?


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Are you expecting a storm? How do you like being back in MI?


The storm has come and gone, left around 5-8" around.   We're mostly in the 5" area.   It's beautiful, fluffy snow.   Roads are already salted/scraped.   Hubby can hardly wrap his head around the efficiency.   He bought enough food for a week-long shutdown - I didn't bother to talk him out of it.       It's been cold, but also mild, so typical weather - I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## SquarePeg

We had more snow yesterday.  Just under a foot!  Because I’m still recovering from surgery I wasn’t allowed to help with snow removal 😉.  Painted this last night.  My take on a mash up of a couple of tutorials.  I added the reference photo from the tutorial that I used for the foreground.  I’m not thrilled with how the sky came out.


----------



## terri

Nice!   You keep reminding me of the salt technique.   

I like that you decided to go a different route with the sky, and give it those rays.   Really loving those blues, too.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Nice!   You keep reminding me of the salt technique.
> 
> I like that you decided to go a different route with the sky, and give it those rays.   Really loving those blues, too.


Thanks Terri.  I love the salt for winter landscapes.  The tutorial used a dry brush technique for the blue water.


----------



## terri

I'm so cut off atm from all things artistic, I'm getting twitchy!


----------



## SquarePeg

Latest winter landscape from another tutorial and some flowers of my own.  

I had to cover my trees with snow because they were awful.  But there are some pieces of this that I really like.  




This one I need a do over.   My sketch wasn’t great to start then I added the leaves which I am still terrible at.  I like the grasses at the bottom and the background though.  Did some negative painting to highlight the flowers.  Learned a lot from this one.


----------



## terri

Nice work!   I love those blues in the bottom one.   So you're going to re-do this without the leaves?


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Nice work!   I love those blues in the bottom one.   So you're going to re-do this without the leaves?


Going to redo it with some changes. 1- try harder with the leaves.  I added these as an after thought and it’s obvious.  2- better paper.  I did this on the cheap stuff and it was not flowing the way I wanted.  3- redo the sketch with more realistic flowers.  I always struggle with loose vs realistic and end up with something in between which looks amateurish - Which I am at this but it’s annoying.


----------



## SquarePeg

Latest effort. Even remembered to take a WIP like terri does.  





Background and salt added.   This took hours to dry because I went really heavy on the paint in the spots where I wanted to seed heads to pop.  I should have let the paint dry a bit more before adding the salt.


----------



## terri

Love the salt effect, as always!    I like your swirly background, and deep blues.   

I really like how it looked at the WIP stage, too - the seed pods were very contrasty.   Glad you remembered to take the WIP pics, because they are useful at a later date, when trying a similar style.   

(I get annoyed when I've gone too far past a place where a WIP photo would be of any use, I have studied them a lot.  Not that it always gets me anywhere.     )


----------



## SquarePeg

Lately I’ve been obsessed with watching Paul Clark watercolor tutorials.  I love his teaching style and of course we all know I’m obsessed with everything British these days. Just finished watching The Stranger on Netflix and started Marcella.  

Field of poppies.  I used cheap paper and it shows in person but this one photographed well lol.  





Tree practice.   One for each season.


----------



## terri

Love your poppies!!!    Tree studies look good, too.  

Ha, no worries about using cheap paper!   Whenever I try something new it's just in my sketchbook.


----------



## SquarePeg

Painted some more poppies. Working on my light and shadow.  No tutorial this time but combined a few of the techniques from the previous ones.


----------



## terri

You're doing great with these poppies!   This turned out beautifully.   You're obviously learning from your prior tutorials to be able to combine techniques like this.   Nice work!


----------



## terri

Hey!!   I tried watercolor again!    And it's pretty bad, as usual.    

Aside from my boxed sets of oil pastels and some random items, virtually ALL of my art supplies are in storage.   I've been doing some random sketches with graphite but really missing some color.    I finally splurged a bit on some small sets of various pencils, and one was a 12-piece set of Faber-Castell WC pencils.   

I realized too late that I should have also bought some cheap artist brushes to apply the water.   Clearly I don't know what I'm doing with this medium.   I did find 2 small brushes that got me through a short tutorial on using WC pencils.   

This is just on my sketchpad (Canson XL Mix Media) so the paper didn't buckle too badly.    My lack of control over this medium is very obvious here, but at least I found time to play.        No purple in this little set so it was fun to layer red and blue in certain areas.  






At the top of the page, above those flowers, are just my little notes and color blocks on the other 2 sets I bought.   I can't believe I separated myself from my Prismacolors and other pencils, but I surely did.   I bought regular colored pencils, Blick brand, and splurged on a set of Derwent Chromaflow.    They act closer to Prismacolor, so they must have a higher wax content - they are gorgeous.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> Hey!!   I tried watercolor again!    And it's pretty bad, as usual.
> 
> Aside from my boxed sets of oil pastels and some random items, virtually ALL of my art supplies are in storage.   I've been doing some random sketches with graphite but really missing some color.    I finally splurged a bit on some small sets of various pencils, and one was a 12-piece set of Faber-Castell WC pencils.
> 
> I realized too late that I should have also bought some cheap artist brushes to apply the water.   Clearly I don't know what I'm doing with this medium.   I did find 2 small brushes that got me through a short tutorial on using WC pencils.
> 
> This is just on my sketchpad (Canson XL Mix Media) so the paper didn't buckle too badly.    My lack of control over this medium is very obvious here, but at least I found time to play.        No purple in this little set so it was fun to layer red and blue in certain areas.
> 
> View attachment 256652
> 
> 
> At the top of the page, above those flowers, are just my little notes and color blocks on the other 2 sets I bought.   I can't believe I separated myself from my Prismacolors and other pencils, but I surely did.   I bought regular colored pencils, Blick brand, and splurged on a set of Derwent Chromaflow.    They act closer to Prismacolor, so they must have a higher wax content - they are gorgeous.



I like what you’ve done with this. The colors are great.   I think wc pencils are harder to use than the pans or tubes.  I like the YouTube channels for Mind of Watercolor for tutorials about controlling color and water snd Paul Clark for loose watercolor techniques.  

Sophia has a set of the Prismacolor pencils that she got as a grad gift from her art teacher in high school.  I’m not allowed to touch them 😢. 

I’m hoping to get some painting time in tonight!  I’ve been saying that for weeks but end up doing other more pressing things instead.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice gift from her teacher! 

I found the watercolor pencils have a bit of a learning curve! Used them for a class or two actually related to needlework.

Those poppies are nice! 

Some tutorials are OK and some not so much; I've always taken a lot of art classes and seen many that aren't consistent with the body of knowledge in the field of art. 

I'm going to do an online studio session weekly (although you can drop in and don't have to do every week) and it's a reasonable cost. Did a class with the instructor thru the Royal School of Needlework (RSN) and the instructor was good. She's in demand and known and damn well gets paid for her work!! lol Sorry but a pet peeve, although tutorials I suppose get compensated by drawing people in and selling stuff. Sharon what you're doing is getting better than some of the tutorials, seriously!


----------



## snowbear

I agree, it looks pretty good.  As an exercise try one scene in both wet on dry as well as wet on wet; get a feel for both techniques.


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's a good idea. 


Maybe there are some good tutorials, I've just seen too many that are leading people down the proverbial primrose path. I guess it's from having been a teacher, but when people are good at something I'd like to see them find what can enable them to learn and develop a good basis for their skills.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> I agree, it looks pretty good.  As an exercise try one scene in both wet on dry as well as wet on wet; get a feel for both techniques.


That's a good idea.   This particular brand states on the box that they shouldn't be dipped directly into water but I agree, putting them down on paper that's been sprayed or sponged should work.    I liked how bright they turned with the application of water.   And when it dried you could go back in with the pencil for detail work.

I'm just really awkward with brushes.   If I ever took a painting class it would be for a basic intro into brushwork and handling, any medium would be okay. With oil pastels, I only use a brush to apply Turpenoid over layers to blend, nothing more than broad strokes.   

Thanks for the encouraging words, everyone!  We should post here more, if life could slow down a bit.


----------



## snowbear

For the WC pencils, I just lay down color (not too much) as if I were using regular color pencils, then do a wash with clean water over that.  Depending on the picture, I may do this several times, working from light to dark.

Mixing is tricky, and I haven't gotten it down, but I try to "color" both pencils (say a green and a blue), usually in a cross-hatch pattern, then water wash.

I'll put a few minutes together this evening (not going up to the house) and do a quick scene with WIP photos.


----------



## snowbear

OK, @terri: I misunderstood what you tried.  Thinking you were using paints, I suggested the wet-on-wet.  Not something I'd try with the WC pencils.

This may or may not be helpfull but:
1. Sketch with regular pencil.  There's no reason you couldn't use a WC pencil for this step.




2. Lay down color from the pencils.  I am using the bread side of the "lead" for the blocks of color and occasionally the point for fine lines.  I am also layering dark on light (shadows on the left side).



3. Start the waster wash on the lighter colors (yellow).  Again, broad side of the brush.  This brush is a cheap round.  It's supposed to be a #6 but it's out of shape and larger than when it started life.




4. Finish the washes into the darks.  On the smaller areas, I just dab the brush over the area with minimal brushing movement.  On the larger areas, I sort of "push" the water into areas, especually when mixing color.  I keep it a little loose.




(5.) Not done here, but lately I may go over the pencil lines with a waterproof ultrafine marker if I want the lines to be visible.


----------



## snowbear

(fixed the photos - I had an extra)

Also, I'll apologize - this was a quick three-minute drill.


----------



## terri

Thanks for this, Charlie!   It's very helpful.   

Trying to think about the brush sizes I found.   One is really tiny, maybe a 2?   They're both pretty cheap.    I want to go get a small set of brushes good for watercolor so I can have some variety, and try some of this.


----------



## snowbear

Just like you don't need to cover every focal length, you can get by with a few brushes (and colors).  For paints, pick a couple rounds, a couple flats and a mop.  For the pencils, you could probably stick with the rounds.  

Left to right: #4 round, #8 round, #10 flat, 1/2" flat.  Alla re short-handles WC brushes, sythetic sable, store-brand; not very expensive.  Tne top is #6 Grumbacher - the main one I used for pencils.  Eventually I'll get better brushes but these (mostly) work for now.

Smaller (#2, riggers) are good for fine details, but I rarely use mine.  I don't have a proiper mop (for laying down a lot of water) but have tried a makeup blush brush with mixed results.  I'll pick up a mop the next time I get to the store.


----------



## terri

This is very educational for me!    The little brushes I have (though I'm fairly certain there are more like these, still packed) are tiny - 000, 2 and a 3.   They aren't sable, synthetic or otherwise - they're Loew-Cornell "golden nylon," whatever that is.    With these pencils (and especially doing this particular little demo with the fine lines) they worked all right, as far as holding enough water to get the paint fluid.   I just struggled to get any typical sweeps, or whatever you call it -  like it usually seen with watercolors.

I've never heard of what you're calling a mop brush.   If it's for laying down lots of water, not likely I would have picked one up since I don't do watercolor.   

The pencils were fun!   Easier for me to use and handle.   I really doubt I'll ever try WC paints, as in the pans.   But who knows?   

Thanks for showing me these brushes, Charlie!


----------



## SquarePeg

I originally balked at spending any money in brushes but it makes all the difference.  The good ones hold a lot of water and paint and they really hold their shape making everything so much easier.  I bought these and love them:



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N6XB5BQ?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		




			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0043G9ATO?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		


These are great for detail work but I don’t use them as often:



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B099KQCLSM?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		



I order from Amazon - I find the Blick and Jerry’s websites to be so confusing.


----------



## snowbear

Mop (one variety)

The 1/2" flat is a Loew-Cornell; not sure of it's a golden nylon.  They are an entry-level / student brand.  I haven't bought any top-level brushed, only some paints.


----------



## snowbear

We are finishing up emptying the apartment and these were hiding in the closet.  i don’t recall exact dates but I’d say about 1978 or 1979 for the miner, and 1977 for the firefighters and the landscape.  The first was an ice breaker or opening prop for a speech class, the other two from an oil painting class.  All three are oil;  18x24 for the smaller two, maybe 20x30 for the first one.


----------



## SquarePeg

Fantastic!!!  Love the landscape especially but all are just wonderful.  My compliments to the chef!


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Fantastic!!!  Love the landscape especially but all are just wonderful.  My compliments to the chef!


Thank you.  That was a long time ago.


----------



## terri

Wow!!!  These are wonderful!  I love each of them - they're all so stylized, so unique.   I have thought of your media as mostly watercolor and ink - now here are these exceptional oils on canvas.    I am really taken with the landscape and the miner in particular.  

What made you move away from oils?   You're really good with them!   Happy you posted these!


----------



## terri

So, I broke my own rule about NOT breaking out the oil pastels while temporarily staying at my mom's condo.   I guess it was only a matter of time.  

After watching my two cats napping by the large sliding glass door here,  I started thinking about their dreams, watching those little paws twitching occasionally.  

Their personalities could not be more different.   Bex is a lover, not a fighter.    Finn considers herself a mighty huntress.   Hint: they're both a couple of big babies.    

Anyway - the outcome of watching them sleep and pondering their dreams was a graphite sketch, which turned into: Cat Nap(s)!    12x16" Arches Oil paper, using a grab bag of OP's: Neopastel, Mungyo Gallery Soft, and Sennelier, all pulled randomly from a box marked ART SUPPLIES - KEEP CLOSE.       Not really sure what I meant there.  

Cat nap(s): 






I did manage to drop one Senns on the carpet and smashed it by stepping full on it.    Much clean-up involved, and this was why I told myself NOT to break the damn things out - they're messy!!   All re-packed and ready to go now.    

I did this one faster than I usually work, and it's still in need of some tidying up.   Thanks for looking!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> So, I broke my own rule about NOT breaking out the oil pastels while temporarily staying at my mom's condo.   I guess it was only a matter of time.
> 
> After watching my two cats napping by the large sliding glass door here,  I started thinking about their dreams, watching those little paws twitching occasionally.
> 
> Their personalities could not be more different.   Bex is a lover, not a fighter.    Finn considers herself a mighty huntress.   Hint: they're both a couple of big babies.
> 
> Anyway - the outcome of watching them sleep and pondering their dreams was a graphite sketch, which turned into: Cat Nap(s)!    12x16" Arches Oil paper, using a grab bag of OP's: Neopastel, Mungyo Gallery Soft, and Sennelier, all pulled randomly from a box marked ART SUPPLIES - KEEP CLOSE.       Not really sure what I meant there.
> 
> Cat nap(s):
> 
> View attachment 259722
> 
> 
> I did manage to drop one Senns on the carpet and smashed it by stepping full on it.    Much clean-up involved, and this was why I told myself NOT to break the damn things out - they're messy!!   All re-packed and ready to go now.
> 
> I did this one faster than I usually work, and it's still in need of some tidying up.   Thanks for looking!


Love the concept and results!


----------



## terri

Thank you!


----------



## snowbear

Love them.  I started moving the art supply cabinets to the basement but I'm not ready to start painting, yet.  The office space is livable, but nothing else down there.  I've decided to dismantle the trains, and put up a smaller "bookshelf" layout, later.  Ada (fav. SIL) gave me a table saw for Christmas (she gave us our presents Saturday) so the "train area" will become the workshop & art studio.  I'll probably put up a wall once we get everything cleaned out.


----------



## terri

Thanks, Bear!   I love the idea of you being able to have yourself an actual art studio to work in!  I know that space is always a problem for a lot of us.   Take some pictures once you get going!


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> Thanks, Bear!   I love the idea of you being able to have yourself an actual art studio to work in!  I know that space is always a problem for a lot of us.   Take some pictures once you get going!


I will.  When we first moved in back in the day, I had my little easel set up there for the oils, so I’m sort of reclaiming the space.


----------

